# Clutches of Evil - IC: Chapter One



## Nonlethal Force (Aug 28, 2005)

“Mighty Pelor!”

The party is awoken by the sound of a teenage boy yelling as he spies the party through the open door to the room theyl purchased for the evening.  The boy’s eyes are wide open as he takes in the scene.  His tattered shorts hang loose around his waist and his shirt is only half tucked into his shorts.  It appears that may well be what he was in the middle of doing when he strolled by the party’s room.

“By the gods, people, you alright?”

The owner of the voice takes a few ginger steps into the room.  His eyes nervously dart around into all of the dark corners to make sure that whoever had done this to the paid occupants of the room were long gone.  Satisfied, his eyes dart to each of the two Boes sitting in the room and a moment of panic passes over his face.  His eyes shift away from the horned humanoids - around to the rest of the occupants of the room and they quickly pick up a plain looking Aster, and a figure of a smaller stature.  Finally, his eyes rest upon two people that looked like him.  If his memory served him right, one of these two was some sort of religious figure.  He approaches Keryth and cautiously leans toward him and whispers, “Mister, you and your friends here alright?”

From down the hall a female voice can be heard yelling, “Thomas Gaines Fortuno, if you are bothering my patrons at this hour of the morning I am gonna tan your hide young man!”  The voice of the woman seems old enough to be this boy’s mother, if not even his grandmother.  “These good patrons of ours might be interesting to you, but you don’t interest them none in the least.  Now leave ‘em alone and lets them get some good rest, you hear?  Maybe once ‘n’ they be rested they’ll come out here and have a meal and lets you pester them with your questions.  But you lets ‘em sleep now.”

A brief silence fills the air as she awaits a response.  “Tommy?  You hear me, boy?”  The woman’s voice grows a little more stern when she doesn’t hear a response from the teenage boy. Tommy’s face turns back to the door and then returns to Keryth.  He seems to want to wait for some sort of reply before addressing the woman’s voice.  Heavy footsteps can be heard coming down the hallway from the direction that the voice had come, but there are several moments before the owner of the footsteps arrives.

Inside the room, there doesn't seem to be any sign of forced entry.  The bunks are all in the same place as they were the night before.  The plain wood-panelled walls seem undisturbed - even down to the cobwebs that hang in the corners.


----------



## jkason (Aug 28, 2005)

Byntrou shakes the cobwebs from his head as the young boy enters. There's a ringing in his ears, though luckily the sword bashing seemed to have left his horn intact. A moment of panic subsides when he feels Delcoi's presence in his mind, reassuring him of her continued health as she exits her hiding place to climb his arm and coil on his shoulder. 

"I believe we'll recover, son," Byntrou tries to reassure the boy, "But it appears someone in this town doesn't share your mother's sense of hospitality. I think you or she should call the local guard."

As he begins to stand and get his bearings, Byntrou notices they seem to have an extra guest in the room. Knitting his eyebrows and trying to get his memory sorted out, he asks the little man "But...who are you, and how did you wind up in our room?"


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 28, 2005)

Pwent still groggy stares at the boy until he comes into focus, then he notes that he is in a room full of strangers and has removed his armor for the first time since he put it on, "I musta been some kinda drunk last night. First I get this god forsaken dream about bein robbed and then I wake up without me armor."  He rolls over to take stock of his surroundings.  "Who are y'all and how did I get here"


----------



## unleashed (Aug 29, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Keryth reaches for his holy symbol as the boy utters his first question upon entering the room, finding it still attached to the thong around his neck he sighs with relief. He then opens his eyes and begins to sit up, rubbing his head, as the boy approaches.

Remembering the events of the evening quite vividly, and with a throbbing reminder just in case that wasn’t enough, he looks into the boys worried eyes and places a comforting hand on his shoulder before answering, “Thomas I don’t think there’s any lasting damage, but I think my friend Byntrou is right the guard needs to be called.”

Keryth then turns his gaze upon the rest of the patrons, making sure they’re all okay.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Aug 29, 2005)

All:

Thomas nods slowly as Keyth speaks to him and glances back to Byntrou.  This second glance at Byntrou was one of curiosity then of anything else.  Not wanting to stare, he backs up a few paces and says, "Okay, I think I'll tell my mom.  She'll know where to get the guard at this time of the morning."  Thomas quickly exists the room to tell her mom what had occurred.  The party can hear a quick muffled conversation between Thomas and his mother out in the hall.  Thomas' feet make the sounds of running away down the hall while the feet of Thomas' mother begins once more to head in the party's direction. 

While Thomas is gone, Destiny rubs her eyes slowly and grimmaces from the pain.  She tilts her head from side to side a few times until a small pop can be head from her neck.  "Oh, man, I feel like I've been backed over by an oxen cart."  She slowly turns her head to the unknown human and adds, "As for how you got here, I don't know.  But look around, I don't think the robbery was a dream.  Unless you didn't come in with anything of value in the first place."


----------



## Barak (Aug 29, 2005)

*Gav*

Gav had remained silent, and as still as he could manage as the discussion between Thomas and the others was going on.  The only part of him that had been moving were his eyes, taking in his surroundings, and the others in the room.  He had arrived pretty late, and the room had already been dark, so all he could make out the night before were large, shadowy shapes.  

_And then they..  They..  NO!_

The boy begins shaking, his whole body shivering.  His eyes water, and then tears start flowing freely.  Finally, he jumps up and punches the wall as hard as he can manage, his body turned toward it to hide his tears from the others, but too late.

"Why?  Why would they do that, huh?  I'm just a *kid*!  Why would they take my stuff?"

Turning back towards the others, his eyes roam over them, almost, but not quite, accusingly.  And it is finally obvious that it's rage that has his body shaking, and his tears
flowing.

"I'll find them.  I'll find them, and then I'll knock _them_ out, and then I'll take _their_ stuff.  You'll see.  You just wait and you'll see."

Finally, the words spoken by Thomas just before he left registers, and uncertainty shows in his face.

"The..  Guards?  Now there's a very bad idea."


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 29, 2005)

*Bahruul Boer Barbarian*

Standing and shaking his head from side to side the great Boer looks squarely at the small boy "And why would calling the guard be a bad idea?" he rumbles at the youth "tell us, what do you know of our current predicament?"


----------



## Barak (Aug 29, 2005)

*Gav*

Gav looks up at the large boes, and although he does back up a bit, it seems to be more to establish an easier line of sight with him than out of fear.

"Of course I don't, or else I'd have gone with them, not been bonked and stolen from too.  As for the guards, they won't help us.  We're nothings.  They'll blame us, and try to make us into the bad guys.  Well, me and you two, anyway."

Gav starts pacing the room, a fist under his chin, as he goes on, his words running together in a stream of consciousness thing.

"You guys saw that noose thing?  Now that's a clue.  Because don't kid yourself, if we want our stuff back, and I sure do, we'll have to get it ourselves.  There's ways.  Oh there's ways.  Plus we can't let them get away with messing with us like that, oh no we can't.  That's not how it works in the street.  Someone kicks you?  You take it, and you give it back, only _harder_.  They you tell them.  *Never kick a dog because he's just a pup, or you better run for cover when the pup grows up!*"  

Finally he pauses, then looks up at the boes and grins.

"Or come back with bigger, _meaner_ dogs, I guess."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Aug 29, 2005)

A slight grin crosses Destiny's lips as she listens to Gav.  The smile passes under her six long whiskers.  Her head cocks ever so slightly to the right and she says, "Kids got spunk, if nothing else."


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 29, 2005)

*Bahruul*

"And dogs aren't the only thing they need fear" Bahruul says with a wink at Destiny. "Ok then, let's start with a search of the room shall we? See if anything got left behind" lowering himself to his knees Bahruul starts to examine the floor under the beds.


----------



## unleashed (Aug 29, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

As Bahruul starts to examine the floor under the beds, Keryth says, “I don’t think you’ll find much Bahruul, though you’re welcome to look...they seemed to be _very_ good at their task. What concerns me is why they took our gear and only knocked us unconscious, when they could have killed us all quite easily...what else do they want?”


----------



## jkason (Aug 29, 2005)

*Byntrou*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> A slight grin crosses Destiny's lips as she listens to Gav.  The smile passes under her six long whiskers.  Her head cocks ever so slightly to the right and she says, "Kids got spunk, if nothing else."




"Spunk and a secret or two, I gather," Byntrou says, standing. Before Destiny can hit him with one of her patented glares, the Bous puts up a hand. "Not that there's anything wrong with that."

Still nursing his throbbing head, he turns to the small and large males he doesn't know. "Poor idea or not, we've already summoned the guard. We'll see how helpful they are soon. In the meanwhile ... I'm certain I've not met the two of you, and I'd hate to have to spend the next however long referencing you in questioning by guards or in person as, say, 'shorty' and 'beanpole.' Perhaps we should collect ourselves with a round of introductions. I'm Byntrou of the winding river."

He hisses at another thump in his head, adding with a mumble "And the pounding headache."


----------



## Barak (Aug 29, 2005)

*Gav*

Gav had frowned as stuff was said about him, not too sure if they were making fun of him or not.  Finally, he decided that it didn't really matter, and shrugged it off.  Coming to stand in front of Byntrou, he puts out his hand, as high as he can manage, and smiles.

"Name's Gav, mister.  Lived in the streets as long as I can remember, so I guess that'd make me Gav _Of the Street_, eh?  I might be small, but that can be awful useful s'mtimes, yanno?  I think I can be of some help getting our stuff back, and punchin' that noose fella in the nose.  You'll see!"

With some of the excitment ebbing, any who cares to look can see that Gav does look with just another street urchin, if with some things a bit.. Off.  His clothing is rather cleaner than you'd think for one, as is the rest of him.  There is some brownish stains on the right sleeve, however.  His hair is rather longish, covering his ears, and somewhat wild, but also pretty clean.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Aug 29, 2005)

Barhuul:

As you look under the bunks, you see nothing in particular.  The dust has been undisturbed and matches the cobwebs still in the corner of the room.  At least you can safely determine that their point of entry was not from under the beds.

Everyone:

While Barhuul is on his knees, a woman turns the corner and peers into the room.  Seeing the adventurers awake and seemingly healthy, she lets out a sigh of relief.  "Thank Pelor that none of you were injured, _this time_.  But I heard one of you asking why.  Well, I can tell you why.  Or at least I can tell you the scuttle that is spread around town among the taverns and the inns.  Whether there's truth to it or not, I can at least tell ya.  Rumor is that the old evil wizard is searching for a magic item.  Some say its a crystal, some say its a small staff.  Some say he is assembling pieces of a long lost artifact of great power.  But anyone unique that enters the town he takes interest in.  They say ... he has a band of theives working for him who've been robbing people that catch his interest.  You know, they take items of value and give anything that would interest a mage to the old wizard.  The city guard has been doubled around the town's inns to protect the travelors, but apparently this time the theives got some kind of magical assistance.  They didn't come in through the front door, that's for sure."

Suddenly an embarrassed expression passes over her face.  "Pardon me.  My name is Karen.  You already met my boy, Thomas.  I'm sorry for his intrusion upon your life.  I'll be preparing breakfast this morning.  I'm sure you met my husaband, Elrik, last night when you arrived.  He normally shows people to the room.  I've dispatched Thomas to get the guard, they'll arrive shortly.  But please, don't let me interrupt..."

She steps back to seem out of the way, but does not leave in case she is further needed.


----------



## jkason (Aug 29, 2005)

Barak said:
			
		

> "Name's Gav, mister.  Lived in the streets as long as I can remember, so I guess that'd make me Gav _Of the Street_, eh?  I might be small, but that can be awful useful s'mtimes, yanno?  I think I can be of some help getting our stuff back, and punchin' that noose fella in the nose.  You'll see!"




Byntrou smiles at the boy's obvious native charm. He kneels in front of him so they're at the same height, and carefully shakes Gav's small hand with his far more massive Bous fingers. 

"A pleasure, Gav of the street. And certainly size has its own advantages." With this he nods his head to the side, where Delcoi is coiled on his shoulder. "Delcoi is my most prized companion, and you see how small she is. And our Aster friend, Destiny, has a might her size would bely."

Then Byntrou turns to address Karen, frowning. "Your town guard knows of this wizard but has sent no one to meet him head on? Have you no magus of your own here to oppose him? Surely the regent could send aid if pressed...?"


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 29, 2005)

*Pwent*

"Well what are we waiting for I needs to get me armor back" Says Pwent as he gets up fully realizing the problems inherent to being robbed


----------



## unleashed (Aug 30, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Realising there’s something a little strange about Gav, having lived on the streets himself, he decides to test a hunch. Moving across to Gav he attempts to ruffle his hair, checking for pointed ears, as he introduces himself. “I’m Keryth, nice to meet you young Gav...I only wish it were under better circumstances. Of course we’d be glad of any help you could provide, and from what you said of the guard it sounds like you're from around here, so your knowledge of this area should be most useful in tracking down these miscreants.”


----------



## Barak (Aug 30, 2005)

Although he doesn't seem pleased at all with being touched by what is, after all, a stranger, Gav makes no effort to avoid the touch.  Keryth's efforts' are rewarded with horribly scarred ears, making it impossible to see weither they were pointed at one point or not.

"Yeah well, I might be from around here, but that just means that the guards really don't like me, you know?  Much easier to blame stuff on me then on some powerful wizard.  Lazy idiots."


----------



## unleashed (Aug 30, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“I understand completely,” he says a note of sincerity in his voice, like he’s experienced it himself, “It’s always easier to blame those less fortunate that to challenge someone in a position of power.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Aug 30, 2005)

Destiny chuckles.  "Careful, dragon-priest."  The description is used affirmingly, not at all with a derrogative tone in mind.  "The little ones will have you wrapped around their wee fingers quicker than you realize at this rate."

She slips a wink to Gav and stands up, just to make the point that she and Gav are not much different in height at all.  As she stands, it is now clear that she wore a loose fitting top and short shorts to sleep in.  She ties the strings on her top tightly to her body so as to not put anyone in more of an uncomfortable position than they already are in.  Once done, her posture seems natural, without embarassment to her present state of clothing.  With regard to the clothing she adds, "But I don't know about the rest of you, but to adventure in what they left behind may make for more of an adventure that I'd really care to have."

Karen replies to Byntrou, "The wizard is difficult to find.  Truth is, nobody has ever seen this mage.  Or, well, at least nobody ever admits to seeing Jithar.  Whether he really exists or not is anybodies guess.  That's why I said if you believe the scuttle around town.  Jithar is sort f a common legend.  Jithar gets blamed for alot - but nobody ever sees him.  Eh, for that matter I s'pose nobody even knows its a him!"  The left side of her mouth rises in a smirk at her own realization.  That thought had never before crossed her mind.  "I believe the mage is alive.  But I've no proof."


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 30, 2005)

Pwent almost fully grasping the situation, "The wee one is right we need to re equip ourselves to do that we must work. But where to find it, taverns aren't the safest place to be in this town I'd assume."


----------



## unleashed (Aug 30, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Yes mother,” he says grinning at Destiny.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Aug 30, 2005)

Destiny playfully sticks her little Aster tongue out at Keryth and then smiles.

Karen responds to Pwent, "Ask Elrik when you come to breakfast about the Regent's directive or somethin' or other.  I know that ain't much help, but it is somethin' about the Regent being wiling to equip parties with rented weapons on certain terms.  I don't really understand the details, but my husband does."


----------



## jkason (Aug 30, 2005)

*Byntrou*

"That would certainly be better than nothing," Byntrou concedes. "I know Bahruul and I, at least, have no local contacts from whom we might procure funds.

Byntrou stands, crossing his arms with determination. "Let's see Elrik, then. And breakfast. Wind and pollen, but losing everything one owns certainly does leave me famished."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Aug 30, 2005)

Karen nods as Byntrou dismisses her.  She simply leaves with a pleasant goodbye, "If you please, then, allow me several minutes to prepare it before you come for breakfast.  I shall call for you when it is prepared if that is acceptable.  And shall I retain the guards so that you may not be troubled with them here but deal with everything at breakfast?"


----------



## jkason (Aug 30, 2005)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Karen nods as Byntrou dismisses her.  She simply leaves with a pleasant goodbye, "If you please, then, allow me several minutes to prepare it before you come for breakfast.  I shall call for you when it is prepared if that is acceptable.  And shall I retain the guards so that you may not be troubled with them here but deal with everything at breakfast?"




Delcoi's tongue flicks by Byntrou's ear as she shifts to her preferred place wrapped around his horn. He smiles at the amusement he feels from her and the mental image of large guards keeping their steaming pooridge safe from bandits. "That would be lovely, Karen. Perhaps we'll be better witnesses with full stomachs. Many thanks."


----------



## Barak (Aug 30, 2005)

Gav appears once more less than comfortable at the mention of the guards.

"Why..  Yeah, I probably need more rest before I talk to them.  Really tired and all.."  _A lot more rest.  Like, a couple months' worth._  "As for equipment..  I myself don't need much.  Live to learn with little when little is what you ahve, you know?  A couple knives and a few bits of wire, and I'd be all set."

Gav looks Destiny over for a bit, and finally let's out a sigh.

"Sometimes I wish I was one of you.  I think people would take me more seriously if they thought I was done growing, you know?"


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 30, 2005)

*Bahruul*

Bahruul stands and brushes at his hands and knees before speaking in his low rumble "Well, as expected, nothing to be found under there." 

Hearing the introductions the pale Boer extends one of his huge, hairy hands to the newcomers "I am Bahruul of the Oath and it pleases me to meet you. Eerrruk del kiehar kek berin*" after greeting the other lodgers Bahruul turns to his friends and states matter-of-factly "These delays cause me great concern, the trail gets ever colder, we must do all we can to make speed."  Smiling at his companion of the last year he continues "Yes _petik_ I agree we should break our fast and speak with Elrik. Your wisdom grows daily, I only wish that the Oathbreaker's trail did not grow colder with each passing minute."

* traditional Bous greeting meaning something along the lines of _Welcome to my herd_


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Aug 30, 2005)

Destiny looks to Gav with a look of confusion about his heritage.  _~A conversation for another day, perhaps.~_

Instead of speaking to Gav about the heritage, though, she looks back to Bahruul.  "This oathbreaker thingy1 I've heard you mention several times since I've joined up with you.  I've heard you and Byntrou talking about it amongst yourselves.  So - what's the deal with it?  Care to explain it a little further before we decide where we are headed?"




1 Please see OOC thread before responding to this part of Destiny's question.


----------



## Barak (Aug 30, 2005)

*Gav*

Gav opens his mouth to speak, then he realizes that he has absolutely no clue of what the one who calls herself Destiny is talking about.

Now, normally that wouldn't necessarly stop him from offering his opinion on the matter.  But, for some reason, he doesn't really feel like trying to bamboozle those people he just met, and so he just shuts his mouth closed, and waits.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 30, 2005)

Pwent turns his head toward the Boes, "Yeah this oathbreaker sounds like someone who ran off a monestary."


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 31, 2005)

*Bahruul*

"Oathbreaker is evil incarnate" Bahruul spits, he takes a deep breath before continuing "It is a Bous who has gone stag and is ignoring the basic tenants of what it means to be a Bous. It is seeking to subvert the blood of my race, it is trying to alter our very beings through vile experiments on our calfs. It has broken one of the founding beliefs of our breed - calf’s are to be nurtured, calf’s are our future, calf’s are a communal asset, calf’s are ..." he stops, his voice trailing off, and hangs his head in shame "Oathbreaker was my brother by blood, above and beyond a herd mate" his great brown eyes seem to cloud over for a minute before he viciously shouts "Oathbreaker will die, I will redeem my blood"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Aug 31, 2005)

Destiny looks to Bahruul as he tells his story, her six whiskers twitching as she concentrates.  "T'aini't right for nobody to mess with the young and defenseless.  But thanks for sharing.  Now I at least know why it means so much to you two."

From down the hall muffled voices can be heard.  Apparently Thomas is back and he has brought a local guard with him.  Karen is asking the guard to stay for a bit while she finishes preparing breakfast.


----------



## unleashed (Aug 31, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Having heard the story last night, but not with so much emotion, Keryth steps beside Bahruul and place a hand soothingly on the shoulder of the hulking Bous. His voice calm and comforting it seems barely above a whisper, but reaches every ear in the room, “Never fear Bahruul we will find Oathbreaker, and he will pay for his crimes.”


----------



## jkason (Aug 31, 2005)

*Byntrou*

Byntrou approaches his herdmate silently, then places his arm straight out, fist resting on Bahruul's chest, a Bous gesture of shared strength. 

"As Keryth says, _petik_," he says, then waits a beat before carefully shifting the subject. His voice remains soft and grave as he says "But to face the future, we must first deal with the present. Karen should call us soon. Then we move to the common room, there to meet the guard and hopefully find a way to equip ourselves for the tasks ahead."


----------



## Barak (Aug 31, 2005)

*Gav*

Gav appears somewhat disturbed by the tale, but perhaps not as much as one would expect.

"Well.  I dunno about you bous, but for the rest of us, preying on the young and defenseless is nothing new!  That's why we have to learn how to make sure it's not done, you know?  But the rich and powerful, they don't care.  They just wanna make sure nothing happen to them.  I'll help you with that Oathbreaker guy though.  No one messes with kids without the kids getting mad."

At the notion of going down to the common room, Gav seems somehow reluctant.  He shifts from one foot to the other, unsure of how to explain things.

"I..  I dunno..  I don't even have a knife on me to defend myself.  Then again, I'll never get one by staying here.  Perhaps they have some down there, to cut cheese and stuff.  I guess we should go."


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 31, 2005)

Hard is the only word to describe the look in Pwent's eyes after he hears the story. None around him are quite sure whether he is angry, an understatement, at them or the Oathbreaker, he almost immeadiately cathes himself and respond," Im hungry, let's eat!" before anyone can reply.  Staring darkly at any who start to question him


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Aug 31, 2005)

Almost as if on cue, Karen yells to the room, "Breakfast is served, the guard has arrived, and Elrik is coming!  If you're hungry, the food's hot!"


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Sep 1, 2005)

"Fooooood!!!!!" exclaims Pwent exitedly as he rushes to the voice knocking into the walls whenever there is a turn "I might not have eaten since last night, oh the horror!"


----------



## jkason (Sep 1, 2005)

*Byntrou*

The smaller of the two Boes smiles ruefully at the speeding figure of their new companion. "I suppose now we know how he got so large for a human: lots of food."

Byntrou turns to the rest of the party, pointing to the door. "And I expect he can put quite a lot away in a frame that size. We should get out there before he eats all our shares, too."

Byntrou winks at the nervous Gav and offers, "Don't worry, little one. If you're really worried the guard will recognize you, just hide behind Bahruul. They'll never see you."

And with that, Byntrou heads for breakfast, the guard, and the prospect of re-equipping.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 1, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Grinning at Byntrou’s assessment of Pwent’s eating prowess he replies laughing, “I think you might be right Byntrou. I hope the guards are making themselves useful and protect the food until we get there.” As he follows the Bous from the room.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 1, 2005)

Destiny looks to Gav and Bahruul and smirks.  "Don't worry.  If he eats it all, I'll make sure it makes him sick!"

An amuzed and slightly mischeivous smirk passes her face.  She then scampers down the hall and towards the smells of meal.

IN THE DINING ROOM: _{When you arrive}_

As the party arrives in the dining room, there is a single guard standing between the kitchen and the table.  He is 6' tall and lightly armored in leather.  A simple shortsword is stowed in its scabbard at his waist.  A small metal shield rests upon the ground, and painted upon the shield is the symbol of Theropa - a snake with its tongue sniffing the air wrapped around a simple staff.  

The guard seems to be having a pleasant conversation with Thomas, who is pestering the guard with questions about armor and stopping the theives.  Karen is amuzed by the conversation and shecan be heard laughing at some of the guards comments.  Elrik is already serving himself part of the potatoes that have been set out in the large bowl.  Also on the table is an ample serving of bacon and buscuits.  A large tray of fresh fruit has been set in the center.

Elrik, recognizing you from the night before when you checked in, stands and invites you to sit down and dig in.  He begins by saying, "I hear from Karen and the guard that you have interest in catching these theives?"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 1, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Good morning Elrik,” Keryth says as he sits, serving himself a bit of everything, “We are indeed interested in catching these thieves, I think they’ll find they’ve decided to rob the wrong people this time.” Starting on the hot food first, he takes several bites savouring the smell and taste of something that isn’t trail rations before continuing. “Karen was saying earlier to ask you about Regent's directive, she said it was something about equipping people that are robbed.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 1, 2005)

Chewing frantically between bites, Elrik continues, "Yeah.  I know a guy who can get you most of what you need to start.  Mind you - nothing really great or anything.  But in the right hands it'll get you out there.  You'll either have enough success to get weapons and armor of your own ... or you'll die trying like the last group.  Well, I don't know that they died.  But they ain't been heard from since they tried to stop the theives."  His fork finds a long piece of underdone bacon and he quickly stuffs it into his mouth.


----------



## Barak (Sep 1, 2005)

*Gav*

Gav keeps his head down, and makes himself a small plate of food.  Picking the seat farthest from the guard, he sits down and starts to eat, quickly, his head still down, doing his best not to draw any attention.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 1, 2005)

*Bahruul*

Bahruul picks at the food on his plate, his hunger somewhat blunted by the recent conversation in the room upstairs. _"Did I do the right thing in telling my story? Have I bought these people into danger? Maybe I should leave them and go my own way so they don't get hurt"_  he thinks to himself, his fork softly stabbing at the biscuit on his plate and his eyes wandering around the table taking in each of his companions. His eyes come to rest on Gav, the young boy trying to melt into the background _"he has seen so much hurt for one so young can I honestly walk with him on a path that likely leads directly to more hurt?"_. Elrick's words break through his thoughts and he nods his head at the thought of again being armed _"I can put this decision off until I leave town, the boy will probably be safer with me about anyway."_ he thinks, and then, with the decision made, he goes heartily about breaking his fast.


----------



## jkason (Sep 1, 2005)

*Byntrou*

Delcoi assures Byntrou she found a nice catch behind the Inn's walls to break fast upon while she waited for the party to regain consciousness. She instead occupies herself by perching on Byntrou's horn, craning herself up to get a good look at the shield. Feeling her swell of pride, Byntrou finds himself smiling as he makes his plate. "My friend here feels your town has exquisite taste in avatars," he calls lightly to the guard. "I wonder, our talk of vigilantism notwithstanding, what does the guard know about this series of robberies? We've heard the general citizen consensus. Do you know more?"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 1, 2005)

The guard smirks at Byntrou, this not being his first time in seeing a bous.  "By general consensus, you mean the commoners view that Jithar is employing theives.  We've seen no evidence of a mage until your own robbery.  It was always a breakin, removal of items, and then a quick get-away into the underground.  More than likely, the items on your person are already headed towards a Black Market shop.  But Thomas tells me your robbery was different.  Thisis the first time that there apparently is no sign of entrance into your room.  Clearly, there now is a magic means being employed.  But that does not prove Jithar exists.  It is the informed opinion of the local guard and city officials that this is merely a hoax being used by the various theives guild to instill fear of a great being into their minds."

He reaches down and picks up a few potato slices and tosses one into his mouth.  "But as long as I am here, if you want to provide us with information on what was stolen I can add it to the list of items we are currently looking for.  And feel free to ask any further questions that you might have."


----------



## jkason (Sep 1, 2005)

*Byntrou*

"I'm going to assume you've been told about the scarlet hangman's mark?" Byntrou says between downing a buscuit and stabbing another piece of bacon. "Seems awfully ... noteworthy for a band so known for their stealth, yes?

"As to stolen items. Well, my entire assortment of gear, but most of it's replaceable given enough time. I suspect you don't want to clutter the list with things like how many torches I was carrying. Two things of import to me, at least: I had a ring, enchanted so as to keep me from coming to harm if I fell from a great height. 

"I also carried a composite longbow, crafted myself under my mother's instruction. That one has more sentimental value than anything, but it's also noteworthy in that it might be easily identified. It bears both my mother's crafting mark and my own. Mother's is a heron. Mine is a string of three diamonds ... " Here he lifts Delcoi from his horn. She obligingly stretches out on his hand, where he points to the pattern on her back. "Like these here on Delcoi."


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Sep 1, 2005)

Pwent, by this time fully Gorging himself with the assortment of food(suprisingly enough though his plate is clean as a whistle) manages to get this out between mouthfuls,"Augm Me... Armor.. Stolen... Beasties... Spikey... Helmet... Two... feetlong."He gets out the last two words in a hurry and goes back to eating happily


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 1, 2005)

The guard responds to Byntrou and Pwent.  "Well, you are correct in that the more mundane items we won't be able to recover.  But the more specific items might be able to be discovered and repurchased if nothing else.  There's a dealer not too far from here that occasionally handles pawned items.  He swears that all of his inventory is legitimate, but the local guard has their doubts.  You might want to ask Bograth the dealer if he knows where you might be able to find your more precious items."

Not wanting to be shown up for the information, Elrik adds, "Aye, you can pay the higher prices of the pawn shop.  But my buddy Endoo can help you out for free - so long as you sign up for the Regent's program."

The guard chuckles and adds, "and pay rent along the way ..."

Thomas chuckles as the older men jockey for position in the info giving business.


----------



## jkason (Sep 2, 2005)

*Byntrou*

"Well, at least we have options, now. Thank you both, gentlemen," Byntrou says, sitting back to digest both food and information. "The pawn shop should be easy enough to find, after we've heard Elrik's friend and the terms of the Regent's program, I should think."

The young Bous picks up another biscuit, wrapping a piece of bacon around it and chewing the creation idly as he turns to the rest of his group.

"I'm not sure I have any other questions or information for the guard, have any of you? If not, I think we've at least got a starting point. I say we check out Endoo first, then go from there."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 2, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“That’s a sound plan Byntrou, I don’t think we need trouble the guard any further,” he says giving Gav a wink.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 2, 2005)

The guard is quick to take an opportunity to exit.  "If you'll excuse me, then, its best if I get back to my rounds."

Destiny watches the guard leave and then adds, "Whenever you all are ready, I'll follow.  No hurry, though, the food is good here - Karen."  She grabs another strip of bacon and munches.  "I just want my cloak and my wristbands back.  I feel kinda naked without them.  Speaking of which, Karen, you wouldn't happen to have a shirt I could wear as a long robe until I can get some regular clothes for a person my size, would you?"

Karen nods in the affirmative.  "I'll be right back."


----------



## Barak (Sep 2, 2005)

*Gav*

_Yeah, of course I'll describe my dagger.  Then you'll say "Hey, that was the dagger my buddy Olaf was carrying when he got stabbed!  You're that lil.."  No.  I don't think so.  And I'm sure you'd be in a hurry to give me back my picks and my gems..._

Gav just shakes his head negatively when he sense the guard look toward him after he asked what was stolen, keeping his head down as he answers, his unruly hair doing a decent job of hiding his face.

"Nuttin' worth nuttin', sir.  I be just a kid, yanno."

But as the talk turns to the pawnshop, Gav smiles to himself.

_Now -that- is useful information.  And yeah, I'll get our stuff back, but like heck we'll -buy- it._

As Destiny asks about clothes, he gets puzzled, but still says nothing.

_But..  She's wearing clothes _right now_!  Hmm.  Maybe she's one of those rich folks with more than one outfit._


----------



## jkason (Sep 2, 2005)

*Byntrou*

After finishing off his food and drink, Byntrou stands. Delcoi, sensing they'll be moving back to the streets soon, slides down Byntrou's neck and onto his shoulder, concealing herself there beneath his shirt.

"Well, then. Once Destiny's properly primped herself, I think we're ready, yes? Elrik, how far to your friend's place?".


----------



## unleashed (Sep 2, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Finishing his breakfast Keryth stands, straightening his clothes as he moves away from the table. Upon Karen’s returns he says, “A wonderful breakfast Karen, a veritable feast for one who lives on trail rations for months at a time.”


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Sep 2, 2005)

Pwent too finishes his meal and stands up knoking his chair over in the process.  After retrieving it, he says,MMMMmmmmnnnn that... BUUURRRPPP, was Good eaten! I'm ready when y'all are, grantin were stickin together of course"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 3, 2005)

Karen, returning with the shirt for Destiny, beams at Keryth's praise.  She even seems to take Pwent's burp complimentary, as odd as it was.  Destiny leaves the room to get out of her nightclothes and into something a little more socially acceptable in public.

Elrik replies to Byntrou's assertion, "Endoo is a mere four blocks from here.  Exit the door and turn left.  Go to the intersection and turn right.  You'll see the shop on your left when you've awalked enough.  Say hi to Endoo for me.  Now Bograth's pitiful pawn shop is severl blocks the other dircetion.  You'll want to head back this way but instead of turning up onto this street again you can keep going three more blocks and hang a right turn.  Go two more and you should see hte pawn shop.  Don't mention my name when ya go in - or he'll likely through you out.  That little wretch and I just don't see eye to eye.  He pays the city guard to be loyal to him and recommend business.  I think he pays the city guard off so he can deal in stolen goods, personally.  Not my kind of business, if you ask me."

Just after the directions are given, Destiny comes back in wearing Karen's old shirt as a robe.  The sleeves look far too large for her, but other than that she doesn't look too out of place.  "So, you boys get all the info while I was ... primping?"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 3, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

"Yes, I think we have enough information to get us on our way," he replies to Destiny, grinning he says "The shirt looks good on you, and I think green is your colour too.”


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 3, 2005)

*Bahruul Boes Barbarian*

After giving his report on what was stolen and finishing his second helping of breakfast Bahruul turns to their host "Thank you mother Karan for a splendid feast it will surely give me the strength to last through until lunch - which is served at what time?"  the Boer says with a wink. "Let's go and see this Endoo then shall we?" he rumbles at the group-at-large.

Rising and looking down at the human with the extraordinarily dwarf-like appetite, Bahrull continues "I think we can work together to recover our gear, strength in numbers and all, a common purpose"


----------



## Barak (Sep 3, 2005)

Without a word, Gav jumps off the chair and out the word, waiting just outside for the rest of the group to come out.  When they do, he smiles up at them, happy to be considered part of the group, at least for now.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 3, 2005)

Destiny's eyes track Gav as he leaves without saying anything.  Befoer she leaves, she adds, "Well, it would seem that working together as a bigger group will take a little more getting used to."

She then hurriedly follows Gav out the door to make sure he doesn't get too far out of sight.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 3, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Keryth also follows Gav to make sure he doesn’t get into any mischief, boys will be boys after all.


----------



## jkason (Sep 3, 2005)

*Byntrou*

Delcoi already concealed (the sight of a Bous is often enough of a shock to people without the addition of a viper sunning herself on his horn), Byntrou bows his head to both his hosts.

"Many thanks to you both," he says, then moves to join the others and head out to collect replacement gear.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 3, 2005)

Bahruul follows the others outside, stretches in the morning sunlight and then marches down the street until he comes to Endoo's shop where he opens the door and ushers his comrades inside.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Sep 3, 2005)

OOC: Posting ahead of time since I can't tomorrow.

IC: When he enters the shop Pwent is quiet unless asked a direct question in which case he answers trurhfully to the best of his ability.  He buys a spiked breastplate, and a "Helmet Spike".


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 4, 2005)

When the party arrives at the store, Bahrull opens the door and the party is greeted by a stocky male Aetos.  He wears a yellow tunic overtop of brown pants.  The Aetos has a large belt around his waist and there are many keys hooked onto the belt.  He smiles as the party enters and greets you with a "Please, come in.  My name is Endoo vec-Graugh, trader extraordianire!  Tell me, what can I do you for?"

Endoo postures himself in a trustworthy manner, but he clearly stands between you and his merchandise.  The store contains several cases of weapons, each of which are locked for security purposes.  The store looks like it contains many items for battle - both offensive and defensive.  The front room where the aprty stands contains weapons of all kinds and there is a sign above a doorway leading to a back room that clearly states that the armor is kept in the back.

The layout of the store demonstrates that Endoo is a highly administrative person.  The greatswords, bastard swords, and polearms are organized by length and hang on the left wall behind locked glass cases.  The single-handed swords, maces, flails, whips, and scourges are on the far wall, also behind locked glass cases.  The ammunition, bows, crossbows, daggers, and darts are on the right wall.  The weapons are in locked glass cases along the right wall, but the ammunition is stored in barrells in front of the appropriate cases.

The inside walls are beautifully oak panelled, and a moderate wiff of mothballs fills your nose as you enter.  The smell seems to be emanating from the back room where the armor is kept.

Looking at the goods for sale reveals that the items are of typical quality.  Good enough to fight with, but not an item that is likely to become a family heirloom.  Each piece of equipment is highly polished and seems to be well cared for.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 4, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Stepping to the fore Keryth says, “Greetings Endoo, Elrik recommended we come to your fine establishment to equip ourselves under the Regent’s loan program. I personally could use a morningstar, a suit of chainmail, and a heavy shield if you have them.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 4, 2005)

A slight smile crosses his lips at the mention of Elrik and the loan program.  "Yes, I do have the items you request and they are available through the loan program.  So lets talk terms of the loan.  The weapons and armor are on loan for 1 gold piece per day per item.  If at any point you want out of the loan, just return the item and pay the rent owed and I'll take it back.  If you decide you want to buy the item, you pay the item cost when you can afford it.  If you buy the item outright, I personally forgive the rent as long as the rent is less than the item cost.  Other places will make you pay the rent and the item cost, but for Elrik's friends I'll be completely reasonable.  Of course, should you actually stop the theives - and prove it by bringing them to justice - the items are yours to keep and the regent foots your bill for you out of his appreciation for handling the problem.  So, before we get started, are those terms agreeable?"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 4, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Grinning he replies, “Indeed my good Aetos, those terms suit me just fine as we intend to catch those thieves.”


----------



## Barak (Sep 4, 2005)

*Gav*

Gav looks squarely at the man, gazing up, a puzzled look appearing on his face as he describes the terms.

"Well..  No, no that doesn't seem right at all.  See, sir, what I need as far as weapons are concerned are daggers.  Like, five of six of them.  Just that would run me ten to twelve gold pieces a day, and in two days I'd already have ran up the full price of them, so I'd end up owing you much, much more than the price of just buying them.  Thanks, but no thanks, I'll find some other way."

Gav pulls back from the counter, and goes to wait by the door.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 4, 2005)

Endoo retrieves a key off of his belt and unlocks the cabinet along the far wall that houses the morningstars.  He removes one, leaving only a few behind, and hands it to Keryth.  "I'll take you and anyone else back into the armory once I've gotten everyone squared away with their weapons needs, sir."  The morningstar seems of good quality, but not masterwork.

He looks to Gav and adds, "Perhaps you did not understand my terms, young man.  Because you are friends of Elrik, the highest price I would charge you is the cost of the item to buy it outright.  Butultimately, it is your choice to do what you will."


----------



## jkason (Sep 4, 2005)

*Byntrou*

Byntrou looks around the room, considering the terms of the loan, then finally nods.

"That scimitar looks like a good fit," Byntrou declares, pointing an oversized finger to the weapon. He pauses a moment before also gesturing to the case of ranged weapons. "I could make myself another bow, but the time and funds required make it prohibitive for now. A longbow and quiver of arrows, then, as well. And if you happen to have any small pieces of cured leather to spare--perhaps cast offs from armor? I'd be much obliged."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 4, 2005)

Endoo nods in Byntrou's direction at the request.  Having satisfied Keryth with the offering of the morningstar, Endoo locks the morningstar case and walks over to the scimitar case.  He retreives a good quality weapon and locks the case.  He quickly strides over to the case of longbows and selects one of suitable quality.  He returns to Byntrou with the weapons.

"I took the liberty of selecting examples that are more akin to suiting you natural physical prowess.  Of course, I hope you do not mind stringing your own bow.  For obvious reasons, we keep them unstrung here in the store." 

He reaches into a barrel and selects out a dozen arrows and retrieves a quiver and hands it to Byntrou.

"Okay, by my total I have the morningstar, scimitar, and longbow for a gold piece each per day.  The arrows will be 1 gold piece and that's it.  Anybody else require anything?"

Pwent steps forward and makes his request.  Endoo replies, "Unfortunately my store does not carry spiked helmets.  However, if you return with a downpayment I could one of my smiths manufacture one to your tastes.  As for the spiked armor, I'll get that for you when we head back for the armor."


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 5, 2005)

*Bahruul Boer Barbarian*

After introducing himself to Endoo, Bahruul looks casually around the store "hmmm, you have fine stocks Endoo" he says as he fingers a wickely curved axe blade "fine stocks indeed" he continues, quickly moving his thumb to his mouth and sucking on the small nick he'd managed to give himself. "I'll take the biggest, baddest, two-handed weapon you have, and you'd better give me something smaller as a backup, perhaps that battle axe I just blooded?"


----------



## Barak (Sep 5, 2005)

*Gav*

Gav sighs, having hoped to secure a brace of daggers for the same renting price.  He had hope to have had time to secure some cheaper somewhere else, for free, and return those for a minimum price, but in two days..  here wouldn't be much time.

"Oh..  Alright then.  I'll take as many daggers as you can provide, I guess."


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Sep 5, 2005)

"WHAT NO SPIKEY HELMETS  NOOOOOO!!!  Yeh don't have spikey helmets but at least yeh have spikey armor"  Pwent is stunned at the revelation that while the store carries all kinds of complicated weapons like flails and pickaxes it does not posses his beloved spikey helmet, he must think on this.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 5, 2005)

Endoo raises an eyebrow at the seemingly childish outburst of the large human.  The merchant looks as if he stuck in a mix of emotion between confusion and fear of a violent outburst from Pwent.  He looks to Keryth and Byntrou and with a roll of his eyes seems to question their companions outburst.

"Ehem, sir.  I carry a stock of weapons that are typical for the town guard and the armies to fight with.  Spiked helmets do not fit that mold.  But as I said, I would be happy to have one made to suit your person with the right amount of money upfront."

He then turns to Bahruul and smiles.  "Well, if you are looking for a weapon that will make your opponents question before attacking you, might I suggest one of our greatswords?"  He motions for an assistant to come and remove the weapon from its case - his small body not even close to being able to handle a great weapon such as that.  As Endoo retrieves a solid battleaxe from its case he motions for another aid to come over and retrieve a greataxe.  "But if you are into axes, my new friend, one of these might look fasionable on the battlefield, don't you think?"  Again, he motions for a third aid to come over and remove a halberd from a case.  "But if you've never tried out one of these weapons, you might like the versitility of the tip.  With the right control, accuracy, and practice you stab or slice - whereas with the other two weapons I have shown you, a slice is really your only option.  Try them out, and tell me what feels natural in your hands.  Of course I know that you cannot use them all, but I want you to be happy with your choice."  Each of the weapons given to Bahruul are good and studry weapons.  They each feel appropriately made, so it is a matter of choice for Bahruul.  Each of the assistants stands at Bahruul's side with the weapons until they are dismissed by his choosing a weapon.

Having left the Bous to make up his mind, he then turns back to Gav.  "Very well, then.  I will supply you with four daggers.  And just to be cleaar, those daggers will not cost you more than eight gold.  I doubt that price will be too much for a person of yourself to handle."  He retrieves the daggers himself and offers them to Gav.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 5, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Keryth shrugs his shoulders when Endoo looks to him, but does move to place himself between Pwent and the small Aetos to put him more at ease.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 6, 2005)

*Bahruul Bous Barbarian*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> He then turns to Bahruul and smiles.  "Well, if you are looking for a weapon that will make your opponents question before attacking you, might I suggest one of our greatswords?"  He motions for an assistant to come and remove the weapon from its case - his small body not even close to being able to handle a great weapon such as that.  As Endoo retrieves a solid battleaxe from its case he motions for another aid to come over and retrieve a greataxe.  "But if you are into axes, my new friend, one of these might look fasionable on the battlefield, don't you think?"  Again, he motions for a third aid to come over and remove a halberd from a case.  "But if you've never tried out one of these weapons, you might like the versitility of the tip.  With the right control, accuracy, and practice you stab or slice - whereas with the other two weapons I have shown you, a slice is really your only option.  Try them out, and tell me what feels natural in your hands.  Of course I know that you cannot use them all, but I want you to be happy with your choice."  Each of the weapons given to Bahruul are good and studry weapons.  They each feel appropriately made, so it is a matter of choice for Bahruul.  Each of the assistants stands at Bahruul's side with the weapons until they are dismissed by his choosing a weapon.



Bahruul motions the assistants to follow him outside so that he has some room to swing the weapons and check their balance and weight. Finding one that he likes he walks back into the store, the Great Sword slung over his shoulder. "I shall take this fine blade good Endoo" he rumbles "it will suit my purposes admirably. I will also take a battleaxe and a warhammer. Are we ready to look at armour?"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 6, 2005)

The Aetos nods at Bahruul's request and retrieves his desired items from the other cases.  He then locks up the weapons that he did not want and motions for the party to follow him to the back room.  Two of the assistants stay in the front weapons room.

"Now,"  he continues, "My suits of armor are deigned to fit the average person.  They use a series of straps and buckles to help the armor custom fit, but this is by no means as good as having an armorsmith make a suit of armor fit you specifically.  If you are successful in your ventures and make a profit, I would certainly offer my services to helping you purchase a specially tailored suit of armor for any of you who might like to embark into such a purchase.  But for now I do believe that I have armor that will fit all who want it, even the larger Bous.  So, let me see if I get this right..."

He looks to Keryth and motions for his assistant.  "Chainmail and Heavy Shield."  The assistant retrieves the chainmail suit from the wall and Endoo pulls out a heavy shield.  The item is clearly heavy for him to carry, but he manages to bring it to Keryth.  The assistant has less difficulty bringing the heavy armor over to Keryth.  

Looking warily to the human who had requested the helmet spike he says, "Breastplate, preferrably spiked."  The assistant retreived the armor and brought it to Pwent.

"I do believe that is all the orders that were explicitly stated out front."

To Byntrou he replies, "Unfortunately I do not have access to scrap leather here at my store - I am merely the retailer who employs several smithies.  But if you give me a day or two I might be able to procure something if you can describe what need you have for it."

The armor appears to be a standard grade military equipment.  It is highly polished and as of yet unused.  Endoo smiles as the armor is handed out and he seems to expect those who desire armor to try it on and approve its fit before heading back out into the world.  His assistant stands ready to help anyone into their armor as well as to adjust the straps for a more personal fit.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 6, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Keryth takes the heavy shield, proping it against the wall as he begins to don the chainmail. Taking several minutes to get it all sitting just as he want it, then asking assistant to adjust several straps before he is happy with the fit. Retrieving the heavy shield he straps it to his arm before making several measured movements, testing his ability to move. Once he is done with his testing he says, “I can barely tell they weren’t made specifically for me, they are fine armaments which I will be proud to wear.”


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 6, 2005)

*Bahruul Bous Barbarian*

Casting an appreciative eye over the goods in the shop but feeling a little apprehesive about anything being able to fit his large frame Bahruul turns to the shopkeep once again "Well I must admit to being sceptical that anything in here will fit me but you have proven to be a most resourceful fellow so far so, surprise me."  he says with a smile and a wink "I'd like a chain shirt please good sir"


----------



## Barak (Sep 6, 2005)

Gav did follow the others, but more out of curiosity than anything else.  As the shopkeeper's eye go over him, he shrugs.

"I doubt you got anything my size, of course.  I did manage to find some leather stuff once in the streets, but that was more luck than anything, I'm sure."


----------



## jkason (Sep 6, 2005)

*Byntrou*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> To Byntrou he replies, "Unfortunately I do not have access to scrap leather here at my store - I am merely the retailer who employs several smithies.  But if you give me a day or two I might be able to procure something if you can describe what need you have for it."




The shorter of the two Boes brushes it aside. "It's a spell component, actually. I'm sure I or one of my associates--"here he give a sidelong glance to Gav "--should be able to find it. That does bring up the question, however: does the Regent's program cover any other equipment aside from weapons and armor? Normal supplies and the like? And if so, would you know of a shop that participates?"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 6, 2005)

Endoo's assistant walks over to the chain armor once he is sure that Keryth is satisfied with the strapping of his armor.  He selects out one of the largest shirts and carries it over to Bahruul.  The Bous does find that his suspicion is correct, the shirt is a bit on the shall side; but it is manageable to wear without incurring any movement restrictions other than the normal restrictions for wearing armor.  While the armor is nicely made, it is not armor that Bahruul would want to spend the rest of his life in.

Endoo notices the snug fit and questions his assistant if a bigger shirt can be found.  When the assistant shakes his head in the egative, Endoo adds to Bahruul, "Well, once you get out doing something with these pieces of armor I'm sure you'll find yourself becoming attached to a few gems along the way.  If you get enough money, if you pay in advance I can have my smiths pound you out a shirt specifically made for you.  And if your friends are willing to wait for a spiked helmet or other specially designed needs, we could whip up that chain shirt for you, too."  He seems quite apologetic that the shirt doesn't fit exactly right.

Turning to address the other Bous, he adds, "You're little friend here does seem quite confident in his ability to find what he needs out in the street.  I'm sure he will be able to find his own armor and your leather before too long.  But as for the other stuff, the Regent's program was really only desinged to provide the more expensive items that adventurers would need - weapons and armor for the most part.  I have not heard of a program to fund for things like rations and torches and the like.  Although there are enough ways in this town to make a few gold so as to not have to put those non-returnable items out on loan."


----------



## jkason (Sep 6, 2005)

*Byntrou*

Byntrou smiles, "True enough. I suppose we're just impatient to start before the trail grows too cold." 

Byntrou turns to the priest to ask, "Keryth, you don't suppose your temple has any quick work they need accomplished that might provide enough to cover our basics?"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 6, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Byntrou I’ve never seen a temple to Bahamut, my training was accomplished by a lone old man in a deserted abbey, and having only just arrived recently I’m not aware of one here though I suppose one may exist...sorry I can’t be of more immediate help. Perhaps Destiny has some idea of where we could find some simple work?”


----------



## Barak (Sep 6, 2005)

*Gav*

Gav appears shocked at Keryth's words, his mouth agape.

"Simple work?  At the wages you'd make, and taking away money for living expenses, it'lll take _forever_ to make enough money to get stuff!  I  could.."  

There, the boy stops, and after a glance toward Endoo, continues, rather lamely.

"..  Not think of any other way, though."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 6, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Not to worry Gav, I’m not referring to doing labouring or such, just some simple tasks that would require the unique skills we possess.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 6, 2005)

Endoo smirks at Gav, amuzed by his loyalty to himself and his secrets.  "Your restraint within my walls is vastly appreciated, young one.  It is rare to find one of such a young age who knows so clearly when to use their talents and when not to, eh?  But if you'll catch my meaning ... there is a pretentious, patronizing, supercilious _wealthy_ merchant who often frequents the Rusty Anchor - an old tavern down the road.  He uses people because he has enough money to get away with it.  The barkeep, waiters, and waitresses are always receiving large tips from him, but they pay for it in abuse and come-ons all the time.  I, of course, would have nothing at stake should he find his pockets emptied.  But since your young one here does seem so confident, I thought I would pass along a wee bit of information.  And, perhaps, earn a little loyalty if the information pans out?"

Destiny gets a big grin on her face.  "This merchant likes to mistreat women, eh?  I've got gift for him that'll make his stomach less than pleased.  And perhaps that would distract him enough for Gav to see what he could do, eh youngin' ?"

She winks at Gav, hoping that he follows her invitation.  "Of course, the rest of you would have no problem building up his bravado and forcing him to boast and brag so that in the end he is made out to look like a fool, right?"


----------



## jkason (Sep 6, 2005)

*Byntrou*

Byntrou smiles, then masks his glee when he realizes Endoo's assistants are still wandering about.

"Many thanks for your various forms of assistance, Master Endoo," Byntrou says, bowing. Then he turns to the rest of the party, adding, "When everyone's satisfied with their equipping, perhaps we should retire our discussion of ... employment opportunities to someplace with fewer stray ears?"


----------



## Barak (Sep 6, 2005)

*Gav*

Gav looks at Endoo, pure confusion showing on his face.

"So..  That man has a lot of money, but treat people who work for him badly?  I really fail to see how that could help, sir!  Sure, he could pay us well for work, but I wouldn't wanna work for one such as him!"

Just as the merchant begins to think that he either wrongly took the boy for a thief or that he is a fool, Gav winks at him.


OOC:
You -can- roll a bluff for Gav I guess, but he gives the game away eventually with his wink anyway, so it matters little.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Sep 6, 2005)

Pwent finally Catches on, "Oh you want to... oops! I didn't say nothin nope notta word"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 6, 2005)

Endoo nods to his assistant to leave the room.  "They will be of little trouble to you," he says as the assistant leaves.  "But I know it to be all the same.  Personaly, I will be at the Rusty Anchor this evening - I've heard they have a fine show for entertainment and it has been so long since I've seen a good heartwarming show."  He seems to enjoy the thought running through his head.

He counts in his head a wee bit and says, "I believe I have your final bills ready just in case you should find a good salaried position in Theropa..  The young one owes a maximum of 8 gold for his daggers.  The larger of the two Boes - please forgive me but I have already forgotten your names - will tally 4 gold per day for the greatsword, battleaxe, warhammer, and chain shirt.  If you choose to purchase your equipment outright, the total bill will be 172 gold.  The apparent dragon worshipper will tally 3 gold per day for the morningstar, chainmail, and shield.  Your total bill, should you want to buy the equipment outright would be 178 gold.  The smaller Bous will tally 2 gold per day for the scimitar and the longbow.  Including the arrows, your total purchase to buy thm outright would be 91 gold.  And, the human desiring all the spikes will tally 1 gold per day for the spiked breastplate, and your total bill will be 250 gold to purchase your equipment outright."

He pauses, allowing the party to agree and decide if they wish to stay or leave.


----------



## jkason (Sep 6, 2005)

*Byntrou*

Watching the assistant leave, Byntrou smiles with a little relief.

"The amounts sound correct to me, assuming whatever price Pwent has accrued with his spiked breastplate. And I have to thank you again, Endoo. It's just easier to control information the fewer people hear it."

Now Byn turns back to his companions, saying, "Given our relative privacy now, perhaps it is best to do our planning here. I think the rest of us surely ought to be capable of some sort of diversion should Gav and Destiny choose to use their various skills to procure us funding from someone who doesn't deserve it.

"But what say we give the man a chance, eh? Perhaps the four of us: Pwent, Bahruul, Keryth, and myself, should approach and ask him to sponsor our quest? Surely a local merchant should have a vested interest in eliminating the crime spree which so clearly hurts the local economy? If we succeed, we gain funds without the extra complication. If we fail ..."

Byn gets a wicked glint in his eye.

"If we fail, I was thinking perhaps Bahruul might just be overcome with the frustration of it all. We don't want to go so far as to get the guard called in, but intimidatingly large as my herdmate is, it might just take Pwent and I to restrain him while our wise, priestly companion 'talks sense' into him. The whole thing would likely draw quite a lot of attention for long enough that a careless merchant might ... misplace his purse."


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Sep 7, 2005)

"Oooh fuuun!"Pwent continues"Why does he get to do the fun stuff I can foam in the mouth as well as anyone?"


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 7, 2005)

Bahruul agrees with the terms of the hire and the plan that his friends are hatching, he is quite prepared to let the human in the imposing spiked armour do the intimidating if he so wishes. Bahruul generally tries to do his best to avoid being the centre of public attention when he can.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 7, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Keryth just stands and nods his head, knowing that this man needs a lesson...and what would hurt him more than losing some of his wealth.


----------



## Barak (Sep 7, 2005)

Gav frowns, unsure of the wisdom of the plan.

"Well..  That sounds good, but awful complicated.  Can't you guys just drink with him, get him well in his cups, and then someone could accidently bump me into him?  That'd be enuff, I think."


----------



## jkason (Sep 7, 2005)

*Byntrou*

"My concern isn't only with the blowhard merchant, little Gav, but also that, in a full bar, someone else less full of himself might notice you, as well. This way, not only should the merchant be distracted, but also any other potential witnesses."

Byntrou cocks his head and smiles, adding, "Of course, I've no special history with theivery, so if you prefer your plan, I'm sure Bahruul and Pwent, at least, are probably up to drinking a merchant under the table."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 7, 2005)

Destiny adds, "Not be be a big ole stick in the mud, but getting our biggies drunk isn't necessarily the wisest option, neither.  Should this go badly ... I'd not be able to move a tipsy Bous - much less a large man.  But I don't know your alls ability to handle the ale, neither.  Just offering my copper's worth."


----------



## Barak (Sep 7, 2005)

*Gav*

The little boy shrugs, not really caring either way.

"Ain't a matter to me.  I prolly could do it without even any distractions, although the help'd be nice.  I just found getting marks angry to not usually be the best of plans, but I never worked with bous either, so who knows."


----------



## jkason (Sep 7, 2005)

*Byntrou*

Delcoi slides out from her hiding place and twines around Byntrou's horn. As her tongue flicks in the air, Byntrou nods. 

"I think we've some measure of a plan, then. We can head to the Rusty Anchor this evening to see about our little merchant. Pwent, if you want to play the part of the wronged, just make sure not to do any property damage; it'd hardly do if our new finances were instantly burned away replacing broken chairs and tables.

"In the meantime, we should probably be seen looking for more ... honest work. We can inquire about the thieves at the same time, so it won't just be subterfuge. I seem to vaguely recall something about a bowmaking guild. I might be able to find a commission there if I can get directions."


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Sep 7, 2005)

"What we needs is an adventure! but untill then, stealing is fine"
OOC: actually I shouldn't do the intimidate, I only get +1


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 8, 2005)

Endoo smiles when Byntrou mentions the bowmaker's guild.  "Ahh, yes.  Some of the finest bows in this kingdom come out of Great Bend.  It's a suburb of Theropa, and only a few miles down the road.  To be competely honest, they are the only ones I feel comfortable buying of off.  The bow I gave you is make from one of the guildmistresses from Great Bend.  If you inquire about work there, show her the bow.  It'll most likely earn you a few points."

Destiny smirks.  "Well, I could always try and get a job waitressing tables.  Or given my most recent experience, perhaps I can turn myself into a mystic who reads fortunes on the street corner for a while!  In fact, I've been working on this new thing that lets me see with my eyes closed.  Remind me to show it to you sometime."

Endoo does add a word of caution at Pwent's words.  "My friend, I would be careful with language like that.  I would not dare associate with theives.  it would not only harm my reputation but by associating with theives not aligned with the local theives guild, I could be seen as a financier of one of their rivals.  That would subject me to considerable implications in business terms.  However, people who act in a manner of wealth redistribution can quickly become popular with the people and gain much support quickly.  Wealth redistribution is the key to a successful business, not stealing."


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 8, 2005)

*Bahruul*

The hulking Bour shrugs his shoulders, trying again to move his mass into a positon more comfortable within the ill-fitting armour. "You do us a great service with the loan of this equipment, I shall do your name proud while wielding it. In fact I will name this great sword Endoo's Favour, a fitting name yes?"  Bahruul says with a grin "The morning grows long shall we have a look around the rest of the town before heading to the Rusty Anchor, it is probably still to early in the day to get the merchant too heavily into his cups so I think we have time." the Bous says to his comrades.


----------



## Barak (Sep 8, 2005)

Gav has started to look a bit restless in the past minutes, moving from one foot to another, and looking around a lot.

"Well..  How about I meet up with you guys there around sundown?  There's some stuff I gotta see about."

[sblock=Nonlethal]
I just want to find some pieces of metal for those improvised picks, some scraps of leather for my new buddy, and pick a few pockets to get money for the inn
[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 8, 2005)

*Bahruul*

"That would be fine with me young man. Personally, I feel like seeing the wonders of this city for awhile"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 8, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“I will join you Bahruul, as I would also like to see something of this place...I have never seen a town as large as this before.”


----------



## jkason (Sep 8, 2005)

*Byntrou*

"Just be careful, little one," Byntrou cautions Gav, but does nothing else to dissuade his extracurricular choice. To Bahruul he says, "I'm up for some exploring, _petik_. If we've the time, I would like to stop by that guild hall in Great Bend. Would that I'd thought of it while I still had a noteworthy example of my own handiwork, but we do what we can."


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 8, 2005)

*Bahruul*

"Well then, let us make that our first stop. Thank you once again for your help Endoo"  Bahruul says bowing deeply. He then moves to the door and holds it open, motioning his companions outside.


----------



## jkason (Sep 8, 2005)

*Byntrou*

Delcoi moves to conceal herself in a pocket of her master's robes, then Byntrou moves out as well. He can string to bow along the way fairly simply, so he sees no other reason to hold up further.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 8, 2005)

Endoo nods in farewell and at appreciation of Bahruul's gesture.  His assistants open the door to the outside for the party once they leave the backroom.

Gav:

Outside you see a city coming to life with people out in the streets.  Those looking to buy seem to be headed towards the city's center, while those looking as though they have already been shopping appear to be heading away.  The large majority of the people on the streets in this place look like commoners.

Those heading to Great Bend:

Great Bend is a suburb a few miles away.  It is certainly possible to walk there, do a little business, and return for an evening meal at the _Rusty Anchor_.

Any not fitting into the above categories:
The city is beginning to bubble forth with life as the morning passes on.  Theropa has a merchants district, Temple district, places where magical items can be appraised, money changers, and many other opportunities to explore.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

Pwent still dazed by the complexity of Endoo's remark keeps his mouth shut and follows Bahruul


----------



## Barak (Sep 9, 2005)

Gav, shedding off his somewhat gloomy and put-upon demeanor, actually begins to skip towards the city-center.  He's singing softly, and appears totally oblivious and careless, but his eyes rove his surroundings, looking for any likely target or for those scraps he's after.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 9, 2005)

Gav: (and any with him?)

As you head down to the center of town, you spy a rather lavishly dressed priestess of Lirr meandering across the street.  She wears several necklaces, all of them filled with gemstones and made of gold.  Her clothes are many layered and made of a very delicate, thin fabric.  As she walks, the layers sway from side to side and occasionally you can see slightly through the layers at a general silhouette of her body figure.  Her head is adorned with a slight golden headband and large golden rings dangle from her ears.  Her thumb, middle, and pinky fingers each have a large ring made of gold upon them.

Drawing close to her, you can begin to hear her speaking to the people in general.  "Live life to the fullest, people of Theropa.  Let the world around you be your inspiration.  Seize the opportunities given to you, and make your life into something as beautiful as an artist's masterpiece!  Don't let the hum-drum of daily life drag you down, view life for the glory that it contains!"  It seems as though she is trying to inspire the spirits of those around her.

Those headed to Great Bend:

As you near the town, you see a dirty man sitting alongside the road.  It appears that he hasn't bathed for weeks - if not months.  The flies that congregate around his person confirm this fact.  He is dressed in a simple brown tattered robe.  His boney bare feet stick out from the bottom of his robe as he sits.  His sunken eye sockets reveal that he is also suffering from malnutrition - and potentialy disease.  He glances up to you and briefly smiles, exposing more black teeth in his mouth than can be counted.  As quickly as he glanced up to you he removes his glance and stares at the ground.

There is easily enough room on the road to pass by him on the other side without coming too close to him.  As you draw near, you can hear him mumbling, "Ha ... Ha ... Ha ... Hathen duh ... duh ... don't ... likes me ... knee ... knee ... neither."  It appears to be senseless babble.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 9, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Feeling saddened that he can do nothing for the man, having neither resources nor any magic prepared that would be of use, he notes the location of the man in case he does come by something that could help and the name Hathen...perhaps they did this to him, whoever they are.


----------



## Barak (Sep 10, 2005)

Gav stops, and, stunned, listens to the priestess.

_Why, but she's -asking- me to take some stuff from her!  That's..  Amazing!_

Smiling broadly, Gav saunters in front of her.

"You tell 'em, ma'am!  Life is made to be lived in joy and happiness, fah suh!  Wee!"  

Dancing around her a bit, Gav tries to gauge her reaction.  Assuming she doesn't seem too much against the idea, he takes her hands in his hands spins around with her a couple of times before letting go and bowing deeply, and going on his way.


OOC:
Possibly a sense motive(+4), and for sure a sleight of hands (+9).  No matter what, Gav wouldn't try to take too much from her, though.


----------



## jkason (Sep 10, 2005)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Those headed to Great Bend:
> 
> As you near the town, you see a dirty man sitting alongside the road.  It appears that he hasn't bathed for weeks - if not months.  The flies that congregate around his person confirm this fact.  He is dressed in a simple brown tattered robe.  His boney bare feet stick out from the bottom of his robe as he sits.  His sunken eye sockets reveal that he is also suffering from malnutrition - and potentialy disease.  He glances up to you and briefly smiles, exposing more black teeth in his mouth than can be counted.  As quickly as he glanced up to you he removes his glance and stares at the ground.
> 
> There is easily enough room on the road to pass by him on the other side without coming too close to him.  As you draw near, you can hear him mumbling, "Ha ... Ha ... Ha ... Hathen duh ... duh ... don't ... likes me ... knee ... knee ... neither."  It appears to be senseless babble.




Byntrou keeps to the far side of the road, hand hovering near his newly-obtained scimitar, made nervous by the man and his ramblings. He picks up the pace to put as much space between himself and the man as he can.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Sep 10, 2005)

Pwent, unabashed by the mans apparent insanity, says this to him,"Who is this Hathan and what happened to yeh?"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 10, 2005)

Great Bend Folks:

As Pwent approaches the man, the filthy man looks up at Pwent.  He suddenly takes a closer look at those traveling with him and he begins to stammer and point.  "M ... Ma ...Ma ... M .. Min ... M ... Min .... Minotaur!"  He is pointing directly at Bahruul.  Before anyone can do anything the man demonstrates that he clealy has little in touch with the real world around him.  He scurries to his feet and backs away quickly.  He turns, and flees into forest away from road and the party.  His only posession besides his clothing, a small tin cup, is left behind.

Pwent only:
[Sblock]As you draw close to the man you can see into the cup.  Inside, you can see that there are two blue quartz gemstones.[/Sblock]



Gav:

As you sense her reasons, you get the idea that she is genuinely trying to inspire the people as the go about their life.  Obviously, the goal of such an activity is to get people to appreciate the praise and hopefully inspire people to worship Lirr.  You get the feeling that she would be quite open to talking about Lirr with a genuinely interested person.

She willingly takes your hand into hers and the two of you dance about.  She seems to enjoy it, commenting on the energy and playfulness of the youth.  As Gav performs the slight of hands to remove one of the smaller rings, her hand instinctively clutches Gav's fingers.  Her face turns sour and she yells, "You dare steal from me, urchin?  This is a ploy, is it?  Some sort of game you play?"

Gav's small hand is easily able to slip out of her grasp and Gav is free.  She tries to grab hold once more, but fails.  She begins screaming, "Guard!  I need a guard!  This thief tried to steal from the goddess Lirr!  Do something before Lirr curses us all to live uninspired lives!"

At the moment, no guards are in sight.  But the priestess is making a lot of raquet and people are beginning to look your way.


----------



## Barak (Sep 10, 2005)

*Gav*

Gav makes big eyes at the priestess.

"But.. But..  You said to seize opportunities!  I thought you _wanted_ me to!  Never mind then you big fat liar!"

And with that, Gav takes off at a run, dodging passers-by until he sees a likely alley, into which he'll dodge.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 11, 2005)

*Bahruul Bous Barbarian*

Bahruul is outraged at the accusation "Come back here and I will rip you a new one you old, mad dog" he screams at the fleeing figure. He takes a couple of running steps in the direction the man ran. Seething, his nostrils flaring with just suppressed rage, his body starts to palpably shake as his steps slow and he starts to regains his composure.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 11, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Hearing Bahruul's scream at the call of Minotaur, Keryth begins to chase him, but stops when the large Bous brings himself under control. Closing the remaining distance at a walk, he grasps Bahruul's arm saying, “Bahruul, you know you are no minotaur, pay the man no mind...he is insane and does not know what he says.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 11, 2005)

Destiny also adds as she cautiously approaches Bahruul, "Insane to boot, Keryth, you got that right!  Guy was as cracked as an egg and flipped completely off the ole rockin' chair.  Ain't nothing 'bout you two that resembles one of them other big ole beasts."

She smirks, hoping that humor is appropriate.  She adds, "You both are far more ugly ..."  She gives Bahruul and Byntrou a wink just to make sure they knew she was completely kidding.

The city is not far off now.  Only a matter of minutes away.  Houses can be seen at the top of the next hilltop, and a pile of smoke seems to be rising from a nearby forge - or at least a smithy.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 11, 2005)

*Bahruul Boes Barbarian*

"Perhaps you'd like to speak to the smithy about your spikes?"  Bahruul says to Pwent, his normal cheerful demeanor starting to return.


----------



## jkason (Sep 11, 2005)

*Byntrou*

Byntrou remains silent through the encounter, remembering the unfortunate circumstances surrounding the last time someone called him a minotaur. His mood, too, lightens as they leave the man behind.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Sep 11, 2005)

Pwent is staring mesmerised at the Beggar's stuf, when Bahruul speaks to him, he says, "Now how did a beggear get these.  He must have left in a hurry to leave them behind." and with that he takes the gemstones out of the cup and shows them off. "What do we do with em?"


----------



## jkason (Sep 11, 2005)

*Byntrou*



			
				magic_gathering2001 said:
			
		

> Pwent is staring mesmerised at the Beggar's stuf, when Bahruul speaks to him, he says, "Now how did a beggear get these.  He must have left in a hurry to leave them behind." and with that he takes the gemstones out of the cup and shows them off. "What do we do with em?"




The young Bous' eyes widen slightly at the sight of gemstones, then he quirks a smile. 

"Well, we were looking for funds, were we not? Selling these might cover some of our basics, for the moment. Perhaps we should consider these a repayment for offensive comments?"


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 12, 2005)

*Bahruul Bous Barbarian*

"Hmmm I trust those stones not" the towering Bous growls when he sees the stones "to leave such a treasure he must have truly been insane, or we are being setup" Bahruul suggests.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 12, 2005)

Great Bend folks:

Destiny looks to Barhuul as he speaks and raises an eyebrow.  "Huh, never thought about it like that.  You really think someone would set us up?"

Gav:

As you duck into the alley, you can still hear the priestess shouting about the little brat that tried to woo her over with his childlike charm and then rob her blind.  "Fortunately," the priestess exhales in exasperation, "I felt the little guy's fingers slipping around this platinum ring!"

As you stay hidden in the alley for a few moments, you can hear the guard explaining to her that if nothing was actually stolen, then they couldn't do anything to the boy.  It seems like a loophole in the rules, but the guards kept reinforcing that technically since there was no harm - only attempted harm - there is no foul either.  As the guards calm the woman down, the crowd begins to move along.  Some heading into the city further and some returning home with their purchases.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 12, 2005)

*Bahruul Bous Barbarian*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Destiny looks to Barhuul as he speaks and raises an eyebrow.  "Huh, never thought about it like that.  You really think someone would set us up?"



"Well it can't be discounted can it? I'll tell you what, let's just ask around here and see what we can learn of the crazy old man"  Bahruul suggests "before we go spending the gems Pwent" he continues as he sees the human eyeing off a tavern.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 12, 2005)

Destiny replies to Bahruul's comment, "Yeah, guess not.  I mean, I suppose you both have business with this Oathbreaker guy, too.  Who knows what all is connected or coincidence."  She scratches her head then twirls her right index finger around one of her long whiskers.  "I guess I'll have to start thinking more in depth if I'm gonna hang around you guys."


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 12, 2005)

Bahruul moves off and starts to make enquiries in the street asking after the crazy man.

OOC: Gather Information -1


----------



## jkason (Sep 12, 2005)

*Byntrou*

Byntrou sighs under his breath, wishing for days when every moment of good fortune needn't be second-guessed, but Bahruul was right, he supposed. Of course, his herdmate's intimidating presence seemed a bit more likely to send more people running than actually result in answers about the crazed man. And while he thought himself a little more personable when he put his mind to it, he was still a Bous in the midst of more ... human folk. 

Byn sides up to Keryth and says under his breath, "Might our efforts be a little more fruitful if a benevolent man of the cloth were asking the questions, perhaps ... softening the image of a massive Bous carrying three very large, very sharp weapons?"


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Sep 12, 2005)

"Ugh all this suspicions make my head hurt, why don't you just say that the wizard was the oathbreaker and he disguised himself as an old man to pass us gems he can see through"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Well he will get answers, but I doubt they’ll be the right ones,” Keryth replies, worried that there may be more calls of minotaur...perhaps by those most unaware of the resentment it may cause, “I don’t know exactly how benevolent I look armoured and armed with this morningstar, but I will join him in his questioning.” Keryth heads off after Bahruul and when he catches up aids him in his questioning, most likely by taking over that duty while Bahruul stands over the situation.

OOC: Gather Information +3...I would have done that already, but I was sleeping.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 13, 2005)

Those at Great Bend:

As you enter the town, there really atren't many people milling about.  There are a few people out washing clothes, running errands, etc.  But for the most part the town is quiet.

The house of a smith is set off to the left of the road, its presence out of the town for obvious olfactory reasons.  The smell of drying animal hide, smelted iron, and burned wood fills the air in your present vicinity.

The first woman Bahruul approaches is caught off guard as the big man approaches.  Bahruul interrogates the woman a little clumsily, but the woman more or less stammers out an answer.  She seems more intimidated than afraid.  "Heh, old crazy Bo?  I, uh, I, uh think that he's kinda been that way for as long as I've known him, really.  But, uh, if it doesn't trouble you too much I'l be moving along before my big husband misses me ..."  She hikes up the hem of her dress a little bit and briskly walks off.

Another woman is walking down the street and sees Bahruul coming her direction.  She is leading a white horse by the reigns down the street headed towards your direction.  A broad smile crosses her face.  "A Bous?  Visiting the big city?  Well, okay, Great Bend is not so big of a city, really.  Its more of a sleepy town.  Most of the people here are farmers, hunters, or woodsmen.  Ole Tugoth the dwarf smithy here is about the only one who doesn't fit into that category."  As Keryth approaches and asks about the crazed old man, she replies, "Bo is really pretty harmless so far as anyone knows.  He sits beside the road most days, hoping that people coming back from selling their wares in Theropa will be generous to him.  I've not heard of anything he does to be dangerous, though."


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 13, 2005)

*Bahruul Bous Barbarian*

Returning to the main group Bahruul looks somber "I don't think that it is right that we take the poor, old man's gems. He needs it more than we do doesn't he?"  the Bous suggests "I mean, we'd have to keep it safe for him but we should try and find him and give it back. Maybe if we went about our business when we return he will be back?"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 13, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Following the large Bous back to the group Keryth listens to his thoughts on the matter, nodding and smiling at Bahruuls recommendation before speaking, “I think that is a most wise course Bahruul, although we are under some hardship it is nothing compared to what Bo apparently suffers with from day to day. Hopefully he hasn’t run off and hurt himself...I would search the woods for him myself, but I don’t have the skills to follow him.”


----------



## Barak (Sep 13, 2005)

*Gav*

After having waited a ong enough time, not really trusting the guards, Gav leaves the alley.  

_Well, perhaps I better not try this for a while then._

And so, instead of looking for possible marks to steal from, he concentrate on finding the scraps of metal and leather he was looking for.


----------



## jkason (Sep 13, 2005)

*Byntrou*

Knowing his herdmate's generosity will always outstrip his own, Byntrou shrugs rather than argue their own need for funds. The suggestion to track down the beggar, however, does elicit a response.

"I'll admit Bo's hardship is clearly longer-standing than our own. I think, though, we'd do well to remember our own need for funds. I'm not inclined to spend time actively persuing a mad beggar when we've currently no way to feed or house ourselves, let alone collect the rest of the common adventuring gear we still need to start tracking the theives who left us in this state. I'll agree to our 'guarding' the wealth for whenever the human might return, but any more than that I think should wait until we've visited the bowmaking guild to find some means of supplementing our own income."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 13, 2005)

Great Bend group:

Destiny listens to all the conversation and just nods along.  "I don't need much in funds, anyway.  But I can understand how some of you might need a little more equipment than I might."

The woman who had given the most information decides that her usefulness had served them enough and so she tugs on her horse and leads it out of the city, past the party, and on towards Theropa.

Gav:

As Gav scrounges around on the streets, he does find several thin strips of metal that he could possibly work into lockpicking tools.  They will need some refinement, but nothing Gav can't do himself.  Nobody seems to mind Gav hunting the streets and alleys for the scrap pieces of metal.  So far, however, no leather ahs been spotted.

As Gav searches, he draws nearer to the marketplace.  He can vaguely hear out the calls of salesmen trying to draw people in to buy their good.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Sep 13, 2005)

"I'm not fer caring either way but Bytrou is right.  We should be able to help ourselves before we help someone else


----------



## unleashed (Sep 13, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Not to worry Byntrou, I won’t be chasing after the old man this day. As you correctly point out we’re not equipped for such a task and do have tasks of our own that are as pressing, but I do feel compelled to check the edge of the woods before I move on,” Keryth replies, moving towards the edge of the forest he calls, “Bo, are you there, please come out of the woods, there is no minotaur they are bous and will not harm you...come, return to your place beside the road Bo.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 14, 2005)

Keryth:

No reply at aqll comes from the woods.  It would seem as though Bo is long gone.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Finding no sign of the old man, Keryth returns to the group prepared to continue on.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 14, 2005)

*Bahruul Bous Barbarian*

"Yes! It is as you suggest Byntrou" Bahruul says passionetly "we do have our own business to attend, and, I agree that we should complete it. I wasn't meaning we need look for him, I have a feeling that before we leave this town we will find him without needing to look." the Bous says cryptically "So, let's go and see the bowmakers then shall we?"  he continues as he starts to walk down the road, humming merrily as he walks.


----------



## Barak (Sep 14, 2005)

Slipping the strips of metal into his pockets for later, Gav continues further into the marketplace, his eyes still open for any stray leather.  By now, the episode with the priestess forgotten, he also keep an eye open for any possible rich mark.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 15, 2005)

Great Bend folks:

Destiny springs forward with the bous, having to practically jog to match his merry stride.

As the party enters Great Bend, it becomes pretty clear where the guilds are located - and the bowmaking guild is also fairly obvious to see.  Ouside the store a sign hangs from a hinge, "Bowmakers needed - apply within."  The hinges are rusted out, though, and it looks as though the hinges couldn't be closed if someone wanted to close them and thus fold up the sign so that it couldn't be read.

Inside the guild, you see what looks like a half-elf looking over a well crafted bow behind a counter.  Behind the counter area are baskets literally overflowing with arrows.  This area looks like a small store designed to sell the goods of its guildmembers.  Bows of all kind hang horizontally along the wall, supported by two wooden dowels from underneath.

The elf looks up, takes in the party, and goes back to analyzing the bow.  "You'll find that all of our products excede most expectations.  Our prices are higher than the rest of the armories that hand out normal bows.  But arrows shot with our bows will fly straighter and make you more accurate.  That is a guarantee."

He seems not to care that two large bous have entered the store, despite the fact the Bahruul's head nearly scrapes the ceiling of the store.

Byntrou:
[Sblock]The bow the half-elf is holding looks remarkably familiar from this distance.[/Sblock]

Gav:

After spending a considerable amount of time looking around, Gav does happen to spot a leatherworkers tent.  It looks as though there are goods to be sold - and those goods are obviously made out of leather.  The tent has a front door flap that is tied open, but the rest of the tent is only spiked down on the corners.


----------



## jkason (Sep 15, 2005)

*Byntrou*

Byntrou's heart leaps into his throat at the sight of the bow the elf is still perusing, but he swallows it back. The mental nudge from Delcoi, still curled under his robes, reminds him he'll be in a better position if his first impression is a little more ... demure.

Byn saunters over, smiling in admiration of the bow, trying to get a closer look at the craftmanship--and any maker's marks.

"A lovely piece of work, this. And which of your guildsmen manufactured it?"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 15, 2005)

Great Bend Folk:

The half-elf looks up, noting which of the bous had spoken to him, and then looks back down to the bow.  "Honestly, I don't know who made it.  My wife just got back from Theropa and bought this off of a shady bow dealer in the marketplace.  She couldn't believe the find!  This is a nice, bow, though.  And if you'll look at these symbols - my guess is a one of a kind if you don't mind me saying.  None of our guildmembers makes this sign.  I think this bow is fine enough to enter into my own private collection - especially for the price my wife paid for it!"

Finally, he looks up once more.  "You know bows?"

Byntrou:
[Sblock]When he shows Byntrou the crafter's marks - there is no doubt.  The marks are his own and his mother's.[/Sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 15, 2005)

*Byntrou*

Conflicted by pride at the compliments to his work and resurgent anger at the theft, Byntrou takes a calming breath before answering. 

"I know bows," he says evenly, "I know _this_ bow in particular, since I made it myself."

Byntrou points to the maker's marks--heron and string of diamonds--and elaborates. "If you consult the guard in Theropa, you'll find I registered this bow, bearing these--maker's marks of myself and my mother--as part of the theft I and my companions suffered last night. It seems your wife didn't get nearly the bargain she might have thought."


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 15, 2005)

Bahruul leans against the wall, being careful not to disturb any merchandise and listens intently to the exchange between his _petik_ and the half-elf.


----------



## Barak (Sep 15, 2005)

Gav eyes the back of the tent for a bit, but then thinks better of it.  Making his way to the front, he enters the shop.  Smiling to the person behind the counter, he bows deeply.

"Hiya and good day to ya!  I..  I was just wondering if you might have some scraps of leather that are of no use to ya that I could have, please."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 15, 2005)

Great Bend Folks:

The half-elf looks up to the Bous.  "Listen, I'll check with the city guard.  But even then I've got no proof that you didn't just overhear the report and are taking advantage of it.  But there is one way that you can prove this is yours.  You make me a bow with your insignia and I'll compare the craftsmanship.  If it matches this one, I'll give you this bow back in exchange for the one you make.  And if the bow you make is this good, perhaps I can even find you a job.  But as I said, we only sell the highest quality in this guild.  We let others sell the cheap stuff."


Gav:

The woman behind the counter looks down to Gav and smiles.  "Actually, yeah, I think I can come up with a scrap or two.  You like working with leather?  Cause if you like leather you can practice and maybe when you get older you can make items for sale!"  She begins rummaging around in her stock, looking for stray pieces that might be of use to Gav.


----------



## jkason (Sep 15, 2005)

*Byntrou*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> The half-elf looks up to the Bous.  "Listen, I'll check with the city guard.  But even then I've got no proof that you didn't just overhear the report and are taking advantage of it.  But there is one way that you can prove this is yours.  You make me a bow with your insignia and I'll compare the craftsmanship.  If it matches this one, I'll give you this bow back in exchange for the one you make.  And if the bow you make is this good, perhaps I can even find you a job.  But as I said, we only sell the highest quality in this guild.  We let others sell the cheap stuff."




Byntrou's expression darkens momentarily. While he's certainly not above lying if the need warrants, he finds his professional pride wounded at not getting credit for his own work.

"And _I've_ no proof your tale of wandering bow sales isn't meant to conceal your own part in the recurring fleecing of travelers to Theropa, nor that you'll trade fair after I've put the necessary funds and effort into fabricating a second bow."

Delcoi climbs out of the young Bous' robes to take her horn-perch, emanating calm and restraint. Byntrou takes the hint, relaxing his stance and smiling as he continues.

"It seems to me, then, we have a mutual good faith issue. You've given me a means to earn yours, but provided no return offer. I'd propose this: I'll make a second bow, but on the condition that you supply me the materials to do so--and access to the proper tools for the crafting of it--free of charge. Consider it a good faith loan against the finished product."


----------



## Barak (Sep 15, 2005)

*Gav*

Figuring that the truth, which would be that a newfound friend of his is a spellcaster and probably plans to use them for spells, wouldn't really get him that far, Gav nods up and down.

"Aye ma'am!  I already know how to make pouches, fah sure!  That's what I'll do with those scrapes.  Maybe when I'm good enough, I'll work for ya!  Your stuff is just awesome."

Gav then waits patiently for the promised scraps, while looking around, making sure to keep both his hands in his pockets, as he wouldn't want to accidently steal from this pretty nice woman.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Sep 15, 2005)

Pwent decides that he won't be much use here and starts to go wandering around town again, seeing the sights and people.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 15, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Hoping that he doesn't reacquire his own purloined items in a similar fashion, as he has no aptitude for such a task, Keryth watches the exchange between Byntrou and the half-elf with interest.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 16, 2005)

Byntrou, Bahruul, Keryth:

The half-elf looks up at Byntrou and smiles.  "Nice try, and I do appreciate the counter offer.  But my original offer still stands.  My wife paid a significant price for this bow.  And I am willing to part with it, assuming you are able to prove it is indeed your craftmanship through a fair trade.  But if I supply you with materials in addition to already having paid for the bow, I would stand to lose a considerable amount of money."  He looks to those still standing in the store and checks out the present state of arms and armor.  "Besides, you look well enough equipped to go out and raise enough funds to purchase your own lumber.  If it does truly mean that much to you, the bow will remain safe in my posession."

Pwent:

In a town of about 5,000 people, Pwent is able to find a few taverns and a small temple.  There seems to be some sort of general store present in the town as well.  There are not many people in the streets, but it is during the late afternoon and the sun is beginning to get warm.

Gav:

The woman indeed finds several pieces of leather - each aboout 3 inches square.  "Well, here you go, boy.  Keep practicing the trade.  Maybe one day you'll be able to make a full suit of travelling armor for yourself - or even to sell!"


----------



## jkason (Sep 16, 2005)

*Byntrou*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Byntrou, Bahruul, Keryth:
> 
> The half-elf looks up at Byntrou and smiles.  "Nice try, and I do appreciate the counter offer.  But my original offer still stands.  My wife paid a significant price for this bow.  And I am willing to part with it, assuming you are able to prove it is indeed your craftmanship through a fair trade.  But if I supply you with materials in addition to already having paid for the bow, I would stand to lose a considerable amount of money."  He looks to those still standing in the store and checks out the present state of arms and armor.  "Besides, you look well enough equipped to go out and raise enough funds to purchase your own lumber.  If it does truly mean that much to you, the bow will remain safe in my posession."




Byntrou stands silent and unmoving for a moment. Delcoi's tongue flickers in the air, but she, too, is otherwise still, her black eyes locked on the half-elf. Then Byntrou plants a large smile on his face, baring his teeth, and bows low. 

"Until my return with the required enticement," Byntrou says pleasantly. Without another word, Byn turns to the door and walks back out to the street, waiting for his companions to follow.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Keryth follows Byntrou as he leaves, wondering what they are going to do for money.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 16, 2005)

Great Bend folks:

[_Originally posted for Pwent, but since he has not yet replied I will post it for all_]

In a town of about 5,000 people, it is possible to find a few taverns and a small temple. There seems to be some sort of general store present in the town as well. There are not many people in the streets, but it is during the early afternoon and the sun is beginning to get warm.

Destiny walks up to Byntrou and says, "Sorry about your bow, Byntrou.  But at least you do know it is safe whenever you can fasion another bow in exchange."  She realizes this is little consolation, but it is all she can offer.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Sep 16, 2005)

Pwent searches the town for the armorer Endoo Talked about to ask about the price.  He also looks into any tavern he comes across to see about work as a bouncer and pointedly avoids the Temple.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 17, 2005)

*Bahruul Bous Barbarian*

Bahruul turns to the half-elf before exiting the guild "Make sure you do not sell that bow, we will be back for it for he speaks the truth. I would take it as a personal insult if, when we arrived back, the bow was no longer here."  the large Bous fingers the blade of his sword as he speaks "Thank you for your time" he says pleasantly as he leaves the shop and hurries to catch up with his friends.


----------



## Barak (Sep 17, 2005)

"Thanks nice lady!"

Running out the entryway of the tent, Gav thinks over his progress.

_Well, I've gotten me some picks, and some leather scraps for that bous.  But I still need to get a lil bit of money if we're to pull off anything at that inn tonight.._

And so the small boy mixes with the crowd, trying to find a way to palm a few coins from people milling in it.


----------



## jkason (Sep 17, 2005)

*Byntrou*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Destiny walks up to Byntrou and says, "Sorry about your bow, Byntrou.  But at least you do know it is safe whenever you can fasion another bow in exchange."  She realizes this is little consolation, but it is all she can offer.




The false smile Byntrou bared in the shop falls into a dark expression. Delcoi slides back out of sight now that they're back on the streets. 

Without looking at his small companion, Byntrou replies "I've not yet decided what I'll be doing, Destiny. You might remember I never specified what _I_ feel constitutes 'enticement.' This merchant seems to feel he's owed compensation for an ill-advised purchase from a street fence. He may be, but from the man who sold him tainted goods, not from the Bous to whom those goods rightfully belong. I've already been robbed once, after all.

"I'm inclined to march all the way back to the guard and demand they reclaim my property. I went through the humans' silly governance structure to report the theft. Questions of whether I crafted the bow might be reasonable, but the question of ownership?"

Byntrou growls. "But humans stick together, don't they? Especially in their own town. Against 'savages,' even more so. No, I suppose little Gav is right. No use trusting the guard to get us what we need; we'll have to do it ourselves."

The crooked smile Byn produces shifts the dark look into a more moderated mischievious. 

"Come. Let's see if our little friend has found what he searched for. Then let's find our way to the Rusty Anchor. I suddenly find myself very much looking forward to putting an unexpected dent in the finances of a member of the merchant class."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 18, 2005)

Bahruul, Byntrou, Keryth:



			
				Byntrou said:
			
		

> "I'm inclined to march all the way back to the guard and demand they reclaim my property. I went through the humans' silly governance structure to report the theft. Questions of whether I crafted the bow might be reasonable, but the question of ownership?"




Destiny hears the honest pain in his voice, but guesses that he isn't familiar with city life and a goverened lifestyle.  "Well, maybe it seems silly to you, but I've lived around humans all my life.  If there is one thing that is true about humans, it is there need to establish their order, kingdoms, governance, and the like.  Maybe going to the guard is precisely what you should do.  You did report it, now let them deal with it.  You would have the back-up plan of making a new bow in exchange if the guards should fail..."

Pwent:

Pwent manages to find the tavern and enter in.  Once inside, he sees a very large muscular female half-orc bartender standing behind the bar.  As she spies him, she immediately takes an interest and smiles.  He enlarged lower incisor teeth can be clearly seen as she gives a toothy grin.  Standing on the other side of the counter stands a 5-1/2 foot tall thin female elf.  She is wearing tight pants and a loose-fitting barmaid's top that exposes her belly-button.  She also looks over at Pwent as he enters.  The bar is empty, but it is the middle of the afternoon.  The bartender speaks, "Hey strong-man, surely you're not looking to get drunk this early.  What else can we do you for?"

Gav:

As Gav meanders through the marketplace, he notices a particular merchant who has all of his daily earnings in a small box.  The box is resting on a table under his tent, but the box is often left unmanned as the salesman helps patrons browse through his goods.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Sep 18, 2005)

Pwent looks around the tavern before replying, in his best "buisness voice,""I just came into town and I was wondering if you are hiring bouncers."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“You are right Byntrou, it is unlikely the guard will just march in and request the bow be returned, I personally am hoping Bahamut will guide me within reach of my own possessions at some point...hmm, if you’re going to find Gav I think I’ll wander the town for a little longer and meet you at the Rusty Anchor later, perhaps I can find a few things out from the religious organizations hereabouts regarding our thieves and I may even locate some work to suit my talents.” Keryth waits a few moments to see if anyone wishes to join him, before heading out and looking for followers of religions which may be friendly to his own.

OOC: Diplomacy +9 (for when it becomes relevant), Knowledge (religion) +8


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 19, 2005)

*Bahruul Bous Barbarian*

"I think I will join you Kerryth, it will give me some time to think, and you might need aid if you ask the wrong question"  Bahruul rumbles "Are you sure you will not come Byntrou? Destiny?"


----------



## jkason (Sep 19, 2005)

*Byntrou*



			
				D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "I think I will join you Kerryth, it will give me some time to think, and you might need aid if you ask the wrong question"  Bahruul rumbles "Are you sure you will not come Byntrou? Destiny?"




"I think I may understand gods even less than humans," Byntrou admits, though he turns quickly to Keryth to add, "I respect them and their power, of course. I absent myself due to that respect; I'd hate to make a mistep and offend those who don't deserve it. I'll see you both at the Rusty Anchor for our ... appointment."

Now he turns to Destiny. "You've had good insights thus far, little friend. What say we let your namesake decide, shall we? We'll head in the direction of Theropa's  guard station. If we run across Gav before we arrive, I'll call it a sign we should act of our own accord. If we reach the guard first, I'll give the humans a chance to show me what their complicated governance can do."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 19, 2005)

Byntrou, Bahruul, Keryth:

Destiny smiles and Byntrou's appreciation for her insight, especially knowing the stress he is under regarding the bow.  "I think it best none of us go our own way too often, lest the theives who stole our stuff want more.  I'll head with Byntrou while you two head for a temple.  We'll meet you back in the Rusty Anchor for our appointment anyway, I imagine."

Byntrou:

As the two head back to Theropa, Destiny adds, "I suppose we should start with the guard we met earlier today.  Don't know where we would find him, though.  Alot fo time has gone past since then..."

Keryth, Bahruul:

Bahruul and Keryth can easily find the smaller temple to Heironeous in town.  Although this temple is nothing compared to its counterpart in Theropa, it is easy to discern that the priests and clerics who work here have a deep religious respect for their god.  The stone walls of the temple look like they could use some repair, but in spite of being old they are meticulously kept.  The twelve foot oaken door show signs of obvious wear and a few scratches, but the carved out sign of Heironeous in the front door is well preserved.

The door swings open easily on well oiled hinges.  Once inside, a young acolyte runs up, wearing a light gray acolyte robe.  He has a belt tied around his waist.  As he approaches he intentionally falls to his knees on the wooden floor and slides to a stop right before Bahruul and Keryth.  He nods his head in a quick bow and then stands, saying, "Heironeous has blest us often.  How may we demonstrate his might to you?"

Pwent:

The barkeeper suddenly looks a little disappointed.  But she responds, "Well, if that's all strong-man, we can always use help.  We pay by the night.  But we have a strict rule about our bouncers - well, for anyone who works for this establishment.  If you are getting paid, you are sober 100%.  As soon as alcohol touches your lips, you forfeit your pay for the night.  We'd love to have you either as a patron or a bouncer - but not both at the same time.  Is that acceptable?"


----------



## jkason (Sep 19, 2005)

*Byntrou*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Byntrou, Bahruul, Keryth:
> 
> Destiny smiles and Byntrou's appreciation for her insight, especially knowing the stress he is under regarding the bow.  "I think it best none of us go our own way too often, lest the theives who stole our stuff want more.  I'll head with Byntrou while you two head for a temple.  We'll meet you back in the Rusty Anchor for our appointment anyway, I imagine."
> 
> ...




Byntrou pauses a moment, puzzling it over. 

"Did you even happen to catch the guard's name? I think it never occured to me I might need it."

Byn waves a hand and starts walking back toward Theropa again. "Well, if the guard did his job, there should be a report at some centralized location, no? I don't know much about these sorts of things, but I seem to remember human governments were always keen on centralizing information and powers. My best guess would be to snag the first guard we see on heading back into town and ask him where a report of that kind would be kept."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Greetings in the name of Bahamut, my good fellow, I am Keryth and this is Bahruul. Well I don’t believe we need a demonstration of Heironeous’ might, but I would like to ask a few questions about the thieves that have been robbing travellers as we ourselves have been robbed and inquire what type of work you might have for a fellow priest far from home.”


----------



## Barak (Sep 19, 2005)

Gav walks up to the merchant's table, and examines the wares displayed for sell, jumping from one foot to trhe other.  He waits and sees if there's a moment during which he could slip his hand in the box unobserved, and pull out some coins.


OOC
Spot +4
Sleight of hand +9


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Sep 19, 2005)

Pwent, tossing the act, replies "Yeah not a drop yeve got yerselves a deal" then as an afterthought, " Oh yeah how much do I get paid"

Pwent looks around to see exactly which tavern he is working for


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 19, 2005)

Byntrou:

Destiny listens and replies, "Yeah, you'd think the guards would be able to point us in the right direction.  If not ... Elrik seemed pretty personable with the guard.  Maybe he'd know which one saw us."

Bahruul, Keryth:

The acolyte bows in respect at the mention of Bahamut.  "We do not receive many who follow the Platinum Dragon here.  Not because it is an unworthy path - but because non-dragon followers are indeed rare.  I am honored to make your acquaintance.  As far as the theiving being done in Theropa, we have heard only rumors.  And I am sure you have also heard the same rumors.  Fortunately, Great Bend is just a simple suburb of the larger city.  We don't have much that the theives would want, so our citizens are not bothered by the theives.  I am sorry I can be of so little service."

He looks to Bahruul, and curiously takes his size in.  The acolyte is indeed dwarfed by the Bous, but he seems to not express any fear if he has any.  He turns back to Keryth and continues, "As for employment, we are not typically asked by followers of other deities to serve here in our temple.  But I understand that temples to Bahamut are far and few across the land.  I cannot speak in guarantees, of course, for I am a lowly doorman.  But I would be curious to know what kind of talents you could provide.  As you can tell by our humble temple - we care for it greatly, but it is in need."

Gav:

This time, with the box being unguarded as opposed to the lady's ring, Gav easily finds a time to slip his hand into the box.  Pulling out some of the box's contents, Gav finds that he has 2 gold coins and an obsidian jewel in his palm.  From what Gav could feel, there are about 3 more handfulls inside the box.  And as often as the merchant leaves the box alone each attempt could be managed.  But each time the hand goes in there is a certain amount of unavoidable risk involved.

Pwent:

Pwent notices through the window that there is a sign that reads _The Pink Pelican._  The bartender looks down, picks up a glass and begins to dry it out.  "Job starts at 1 gold a day.  After you've been here a while, say two to three weeks, and you show whether or not you can handle the drunks - we'll give you a raise."

Pwent OOC:
[Sblock]I gave you an untrained Profession check for Profession(bouncer)  It came up as a 10.  PHB say you earn 1/2 tyhat per week, or 5 gold.  So, I bumped it up to 7 so it could be 1 gold per day.  Not too bad, since the PHB technically says an untrained person should make 1 sp per day...[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 20, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“My talents are nothing out of the ordinary. I was prepared more for combat this morning rather than aid, not having asked Bahamut for any other divine assistance since the completion of my journey, but I have the usual array of healing abilites and skills if they can be of any help and my strong right arm is at your service if you require it in a good cause.”


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 20, 2005)

*Bahruul Bous Barbarian*

"Hah" Bahruul snorts "If they need a strong arm, well two strong arms in my case, they will use mine little man" the Bous chortles as he listens to the conversation.


----------



## jkason (Sep 20, 2005)

*Byntrou*

"Well, Theropa's still a hike, Destiny. If we're going to find the time to catch the guard, we should probably move out. If it saves time and doesn't offend, you're welcome to ride on my back; robbed as we are, I'm not exactly carrying a lot at the moment."


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Sep 20, 2005)

"Ill start tomorrow then?"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 21, 2005)

Bahruul, Keryth:

The acolyte looks inspired by both of your assurances of your strength.  "Well, to be honest - if you have nothing else to do I have heard my superiors speaking about needing a group of people to hunt down a temple that has not been heard of for a few months.  If you are interested and could give me a day or so to scrounge up some information - I could arrange to have my superior here to address the issue with you personally."

Byntrou:

Destiny readily accepts the offer to hop on the Bous' back.  "Wow!" She exclaims once lifted up high.  "You get this kind of view all the time?  Beats the heck out of looking at people's butt's all the time!  Cause that's not to far from my eye level!"

OOC: If you are wanting to get along with meeting the guard, you can assume the trip to Theropa is passed and Byntrou spots a guard once you arrive in Theropa.  If you want to pursue the conversation instead of fastforwarding, that's cool too.

Pwent:

The bartender smiles.  "Tommorrow is fine.  Show up here by dinner hour.  I'll get you to meet the staff and you'll get settled before the action begins then."

Looking outside, you realize that if you are going to get to the Rusty Anchor in time to meet your friends, you'd best head back very shortly.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 21, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Certainly that sounds a worthy task...so shall we return tomorrow, with our companions if they consent, and see whether you have the details or your superior has deigned to grace us with their presence?”


----------



## jkason (Sep 21, 2005)

*Byntrou*

Byntrou only chuckles at Destiny's observation, then hastens them both back to Theropa.

When they arrive, he gives Destiny her feet again. Byn hails the first man in the uniform of the town guard. Putting on his best "civilized folk" face, he begins: "My name is Byntrou of the winding river. My companions and I were victims of Theropa's recurring thieves last night. We made a report to the guard, but I'm not sure where those records would be kept. Might you point the way for me?"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 21, 2005)

Keryth, Bahruul:

The acolyte smiles in agreement.  "That would be most acceptable.  I'll begin collecting the information and alert my superiors that you have made an inquiry and that you will return tommorrow.  Shall we say morning or afternoon?"

Byntrou:

The guard is startled at first by Byntrou's boldness, but he quickly follows the urgency of the Bous.  "Aye, we have a central guardhouse beside the courthouse for Theropa.  You'll find that straight downtown in the center of the city.  If you find the Temple district you'll know you are getting close.  The temple district surrounds the courthouse and the barracks.  Inside the barracks, talk to any of the clerks.  Tell them where the report was made and they will help you from there."


----------



## jkason (Sep 21, 2005)

*Byntrou*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> The guard is startled at first by Byntrou's boldness, but he quickly follows the urgency of the Bous.  "Aye, we have a central guardhouse beside the courthouse for Theropa.  You'll find that straight downtown in the center of the city.  If you find the Temple district you'll know you are getting close.  The temple district surrounds the courthouse and the barracks.  Inside the barracks, talk to any of the clerks.  Tell them where the report was made and they will help you from there."




Byn bows his head slightly to the guard. "Many thanks, sir." He sets off toward the center of the city, adding to Destiny under his breath "Looks like I'll be having to walk near the human gods, after all. By the way, my human expert, what's a 'clerk'?"

OOC:[sblock]No need to actually RP the answer, so long as we assume Destiny does know and would tell Byntrou. Either way, he'd probably figure it out on entering the building. Looks like Byn's little side trek is taking longer than everyone else's. I'd be willing to hand wave a lot of this if it helps keep the characters up to speed with each other. Byntrou's just planning to go through the motions, here, anyway, as his distrust of humans is in play. He'll ask about his report, tell the clerk where he's found the bow, and ask what the proper procedure is for reclaiming his property. I'm perfectly willing to RP all that, but I just don't want the rest of the party to have to sit around twiddling their electronic thumbs. [/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 21, 2005)

Byntrou:

Destiny replies, "Basically, someone who is low-paid, mostly abused, but has the advantage of telling people where to go!"

As Byntrou and Destiny walk through the Temple district, the Bous receives several unusual looks.  However, people seem to not mind him so long as he doesn't show too much interest in them either.  Destiny asks, "So do you not like the human gods or do you just not know about them?"

...

Later, they find the guardhouse barracks.  It is a solidly two-story brick structure.  It has a certain magical glow about the building - as if it is not only physically strong but it is resistant in many other forms.  There are a few guards coming in and out of the sole door into the ground floor.  One of them extends an invitation to hold the door open as she notices Destiny's and Byntrou's interest in entering the building.

OOC:
[Sblock] No worries about the timing.  It'll all work out.  Some post more often, some don't.  But I think the group will be gathering at the Rusty Anchor before too long.  You can RP an answer to Destiny's question or not, depending on how much detail you want to get into.[/Sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 21, 2005)

*Byntrou*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Destiny asks, "So do you not like the human gods or do you just not know about them?"
> 
> ...
> 
> Later, they find the guardhouse barracks.  It is a solidly two-story brick structure.  It has a certain magical glow about the building - as if it is not only physically strong but it is resistant in many other forms.  There are a few guards coming in and out of the sole door into the ground floor.  One of them extends an invitation to hold the door open as she notices Destiny's and Byntrou's interest in entering the building.




Byntrou nods his head at the woman holding the door, and enters, answering Destiny's question under his breath.

"Boes don't tend to commune with gods. Nature itself is much easier to understand than abstract divine forces. I know how the sky makes the rain and the sun gives warmth and the trees use both to bear fruit. But I can never keep track of which god helps the gambler and which the merchant and which the actor and which the bumbler, let alone which is _offended by_ the gambler or the merchant, and so on. It makes my head hurt just a bit, truth to tell."

When he's managed to get the attention of a clerk, Byntrou presents his case:

"Yes, my companions and I suffered through an assault and theft during the night. We reported our lost belongings, and I was told the report is here. You see, I've located the composite bow I described in my report, but the human currently in possession of it seems unwilling to return it me. I hoped the town guard might be able to help me with that."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 21, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*



> The acolyte smiles in agreement.  "That would be most acceptable.  I'll begin collecting the information and alert my superiors that you have made an inquiry and that you will return tommorrow.  Shall we say morning or afternoon?"




“Oh I think the morning will suit us best, all the faster to get about this task and have it done.” At that, Keryth smiles and bows his head to the acolyte before leaving.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 21, 2005)

Byntrou:

The clerk looks up and replies, "Missing bow ... missing bow.  Could you tell me where it was that the report was filed?"

_OOC: Assuming the answer is given, no need to RP that... right?_

"Oh, I know exactly where that is and whose precinct that report would have been taken.  In fact, I think I saw that particular guard come in about a half-hour ago because his duty shift was over.  If you would care for me to see if he is still around, I'd be happy to go and speak to him and see if he'll come talk to you - if he's still around.  You say you found the missing item, eh?"

Keryth, Bahruul:

The acolyte responds with an apropriate bow of his own and waits for Bahruul and Keryth to leave before closing the door behind them.

Outside, both Keryth and Bahruul can tell that the days walk and exploration of Great Bend has eaten up a significant amount of time.  Unless they desire to be walking back to Theropa in the dusk hours, they realize that they should be heading back - if they still want to get to the Rusty Anchor.


----------



## jkason (Sep 21, 2005)

*Byntrou*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> "Oh, I know exactly where that is and whose precinct that report would have been taken.  In fact, I think I saw that particular guard come in about a half-hour ago because his duty shift was over.  If you would care for me to see if he is still around, I'd be happy to go and speak to him and see if he'll come talk to you - if he's still around.  You say you found the missing item, eh?"




"Indeed, though as I said, I apparently haven't the official authority to reclaim it by myself. If it requires the specific guard who took the report to act upon it, then I would very much appreciate speaking with him. If the report itself is enough, then you can connect me with ... whomever is appropriate for requesting action be taken."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 21, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Well Bahruul, I guess we should be heading back to the Rusty Anchor before it gets dark...hmm, I wonder how everyone else has fared,” Keryth says as the pair start back towards Theropa and ultimately the Rusty Anchor.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 22, 2005)

"Well we had great success" Bahruul beams proudly "employment that is honourable and just, I don't think our friends will have fared as well as we have" the Bous says as he walks casually down the road.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 22, 2005)

Byntrou:

The clerk listens to Byntrou's words and leaves to go get a guard who can help.  In a matter of minutes he returns with the guard the party met this morning.  The guard looks weary from a long day of patrolling and walking; but he also looks interested in Byntrou's case.  The fact that his eyes focus on Byntrou upon seeing him demonstrates that the guard remembers Byntrou from this morning.

The guard walks up and says, "I hear you have found your missing bow but could not retrieve it?  If you tell me where it is located and agree to come back in the morning, I will dispatch a guard who is on duty to retrieve it - or at least find out as much information as we possibly can.  Either way, if you give us a day to work on it we can either return your item or at the very least update its condition for you."

Keryth, Bahruul:

Returning to Theropa, it is quite easy to retrace your steps to find Endoo's armory.  From there, the Rusty Anchor can be discovered not too far away.  From the outside, the Rusty Anchor looks like an honest business of a restaurant/tavern style.  It does not appear to have rooms for rent as an inn might, but the aromas flowing out the open windows of the kitchen in the back promise a decent meal at least.  

Looking in through the windows there appears to be a decent crowd already gathered, but there are a few tables that seat six still open in the main serving area.  From the outside, the main serving area looks to be divided into two areas.  The bar is on the far left and is on a platform elevated about two feet above the main serving room.  The serving area stretches through the middle of the room and fills the right.  The door from the serving area into the kitchen is on the far right of the main serving area, leading into the back of the building.


----------



## jkason (Sep 22, 2005)

*Byntrou*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> The clerk listens to Byntrou's words and leaves to go get a guard who can help.  In a matter of minutes he returns with the guard the party met this morning.  The guard looks weary from a long day of patrolling and walking; but he also looks interested in Byntrou's case.  The fact that his eyes focus on Byntrou upon seeing him demonstrates that the guard remembers Byntrou from this morning.
> 
> The guard walks up and says, "I hear you have found your missing bow but could not retrieve it?  If you tell me where it is located and agree to come back in the morning, I will dispatch a guard who is on duty to retrieve it - or at least find out as much information as we possibly can.  Either way, if you give us a day to work on it we can either return your item or at the very least update its condition for you."




Byntrou relaxes slightly at the apparent help he's being offered. "The half-elf who runs the bowmakers' guild hall in Great Bend currently has it. He tells me his wife bought it 'for a steal' from some street seller here in town, and demands I compensate him by making him a replacement bow before he'll return it."

Perking up slightly, the Bous tips his head to the guard. "On the morrow, then. I look forward to whatever aid you can provide."

Byntrou excuses himself, then. "As there's nothing more to be done here until the morning, I'll wish you a good night ... you know, I don't think I ever had the presence of mind to catch your name, sir."

_OOC: assuming there's no more follow up required besides catching the name..._

"We're off, then. I've another engagement this evening. May it an tomorrow's venture go well."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 22, 2005)

Byntrou:



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> "The half-elf who runs the bowmakers' guild hall in Great Bend currently has it. He tells me his wife bought it 'for a steal' from some street seller here in town, and demands I compensate him by making him a replacement bow before he'll return it."




The guard chuckles.  "Isn't it interesting how people can buy things from unruly sources and not think twice about it?  I have a feeling that if he is telling the truth, we can ease his loss of money and catch a black market salesman in the process.  Let us hope that his story was not a ruse an he himself is the Black Market salesman.  Either way, you'll get your bow back.  Just one way he'll end up in jail."



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> "On the morrow, then. I look forward to whatever aid you can provide."




The guard nods.  "I shall meet you here personally before my rounds."



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> "As there's nothing more to be done here until the morning, I'll wish you a good night ... you know, I don't think I ever had the presence of mind to catch your name, sir."




"Filgar, actually.  But to be honest most people who aren't a guard just refer to me as 'Hey, you' or 'town guard.'"



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> "We're off, then. I've another engagement this evening. May it an tomorrow's venture go well."




Destiny looks outside and realizes it is indeed approaching the evening.  "Guess we best head off, then..."

From the outside, the Rusty Anchor looks like an honest business of a restaurant/tavern style. It does not appear to have rooms for rent as an inn might, but the aromas flowing out the open windows of the kitchen in the back promise a decent meal at least. 

Looking in through the windows there appears to be a decent crowd already gathered, but there are a few tables that seat six still open in the main serving area. From the outside, the main serving area looks to be divided into two areas. The bar is on the far left and is on a platform elevated about two feet above the main serving room. The serving area stretches through the middle of the room and fills the right. The door from the serving area into the kitchen is on the far right of the main serving area, leading into the back of the building.


----------



## Barak (Sep 22, 2005)

*Gav*

Looking at what he has in his hand, Gav figures that he has enough for now.  After all, he only wanted enough to be able to buy some food at the inn, and therefore not look too much out of place, and what he has now should suffice.  No sense risking getting caught for so little when they had a plan to gain so much!

And looking at the position of the sun, it was almost time to meet up with the others anyway.  First, he looks around to see if there's any merchant to which he might be able to sell the gem, and then he'll make his way to the inn.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 22, 2005)

Gav:

Gav spots a merchant who looks like he should be able to trade gold for the gem.  

_OOC:_ 
[Sblock]But see OOC thread before replying.  Either way, you can assume you get the standard value for the gem.[/Sblock]

As Gav heads toward the Rusty Anchor, he easily finds the building.  From the outside, the Rusty Anchor looks like an honest business of a restaurant/tavern style. It does not appear to have rooms for rent as an inn might, but the aromas flowing out the open windows of the kitchen in the back promise a decent meal at least. 

Looking in through the windows there appears to be a decent crowd already gathered, but there are a few tables that seat six still open in the main serving area. From the outside, the main serving area looks to be divided into two areas. The bar is on the far left and is on a platform elevated about two feet above the main serving room. The serving area stretches through the middle of the room and fills the right. The door from the serving area into the kitchen is on the far right of the main serving area, leading into the back of the building.


----------



## jkason (Sep 22, 2005)

*Byntrou*

Byntrou moves off from the Rusty Anchor a bit, keeping an eye out for his companions.

"Since you and Gav are supposed to be entering separately, and I'm meant to be accompanying Bahruul and the others, I suppose we shouldn't be right in plain view of the inside when we re-group," he tells Destiny.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 22, 2005)

Byntrou:

"Yeah.  Kinda makes sense.  I think maybe I'll go in and see if Endoo really did show up.  When you all are ready, come in and well get things started.  I'll be watching you - just wink at me when you want the rich guy to lose the contents of his stomach."

She moves to enter the inn.

All:

_OOC:_
[Sblock]As you are all to the point of showing up, consider it a first come first serve.  In other words, Byntrou is already there.  The next person to post sees Byntrou, the person after that sees them, etc...  When you all are ready - or if you chose to enter seperately, just say you are going in and we'll get the plot going again.[/Sblock]


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Sep 23, 2005)

Pwent leaves his current in and heads for the Rusty Anchor
OOC:



Spoiler



What is the name of that Inn


Once there he puts on a "scary face" and Swaggers in Drunkily.(sp?)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 23, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

As they walk up to Byntrou. “Ah, seems we’re almost last to arrive Bahruul...well at least we have some worthy employment to offer our companions, but we’ll leave the specifics of that until later shall we...”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 23, 2005)

Pwent:

As you stagger in, you are met by the bartender - a large human man.  "Son, it looks like you've already had too much and you don't need our help any more tongiht.  It's hardly even past the dinner hour.  We don't need trouble, if that's what you're after.  Why don't you go home and sleep it off - or go to a place that doesn't care.  We try to run an honest business here - food and drinks.  Occasionally families come in.  If you're looking to stay drunk - go home and come back much later or go somewhere else that only caters to your type."

Keryth, Bahruul, Byntrou:

Bahruul replies to Keryth, "Perhaps later would be best, once we find out about what this place has to offer."  He spots Byntrou and nods his head inhis direction.  "It would seem that we are waiting for the young boy and the small Aster."


----------



## jkason (Sep 23, 2005)

*Byntrou*

"Destiny is already inside, actually. She's told me how to signal her when and if we feel the merchant might do with a little stomach ache. Looks like it's just Gav left."


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Sep 23, 2005)

Apon hearing the man, Pwent immediately acts the way he did at the monestary before he left, even his posture is good. "I'm sorry my good sir but one must test whether establishments of this nature are civilised or not and I find that to be the best way to find out"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 24, 2005)

Pwent:

The bartender relaxes a little bit and says, "Well, alright then.  But I'm watching you.  No trouble tonight, alright?"  He then steps aside so Pwent can go about his business.

Inside the main serving room Pwent does see a couple of tables open; but the tables that are open look like they are for a large party - six chairs are around each of the two open tables.  The rest of the serving area is pretty full and waiters and waitresses are bustling about.  The fairly thick crowd of people makes it difficult to spot anyone or anything in particular - although Pwent can certainly try.

Keryth, Byntrou, Bahruul:

Bahruul nods as Byntrou speaks.  "We wait for the young one then, for a time."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 26, 2005)

Keryth, Byntrou, Bahruul, Gav:

Gav (_OOC:NPCed for the moment out of necessity_) struts up to the the two Boes and Keryth with his hands in his pockets.  "Well, I know I had a successful day.  Hopefully you all had fun loking for that bowmaker ... should we head inside?"

Inside the main serving room it is possible to spot a couple of tables open; but the tables that are open look like they are for a large party - six chairs are around each of the two open tables. The rest of the serving area is pretty full and waiters and waitresses are bustling about. The fairly thick crowd of people makes it difficult to spot anyone or anything in particular - although Byntrou, Gav, Keryth, and Bahruul can try.

The patrons of the Rusty anchor give Bahruul and Byntrou a good long glance, but these same people also notice their large size and their rather imposing presence.  Convinced that subtlety is better than obnoxiousness, these people turn back to their dinner conversations and figure that they are best left along unless the two Boes should draw attention to themselves.

Across the room, Endoo is sitting at a table for two.  There is a young female Aetos with him providing company.  He looks in the general direction of the party and notices their entry, but does not smile or do anything in particular to signify to an onlooker that he recognizes the group that just entered.  Pwent appears to be hanging around the bar area for the time being.  Destiny seems to have found a group of halflings that she is trading stories stories with.  She also looks over and notices the group's entry.  Not wanting to tip off that she knows the party, she cracks her knuckles as she looks away from the party and back to the halflings that she is mingling with.

Pwent:

Ther est of the party enters the Rusty Anchor.  Across the room, Endoo is sitting at a table for two.  There is a young female Aetos with him providing company.  He looks in the general direction of the bar and notices Pwent's entry, but does not smile or do anything in particular to signify to an onlooker that he recognizes Pwent.  Destiny seems to have found a group of halflings that she is trading stories stories with.  She also looks over and notices the group's entry.  Not wanting to tip off that she knows the party, she cracks her knuckles as she looks away from the party and back to the halflings that she is mingling with.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Sep 26, 2005)

Pwent, seeing his companions begins to look for _the_ merchant


----------



## jkason (Sep 26, 2005)

*Byntrou*

Byntrou leans in to Keryth and whispers, "I don't suppose you caught the name of our ... potential sponsor? Or should we just look for the most obnoxious human throwing money and condescension about?"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 27, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“No I don’t believe a name was mentioned, but I’m sure it won’t be too hard to find such a man...he won’t be able to restrain himself. Perhaps he’ll come right up to us as you two draw a lot of attention...he may even insult Bahruul which would make our task a lot easier,” Keryth whispers, grinning at the end of his last statement.


----------



## jkason (Sep 27, 2005)

*Byntrou*

"Indeed," Byntrou returns, then nods to an empty table. "Well, in the meantime, how about we take a seat, though it seems we'll have to be ordering water for the moment. Unless you managed to secure any funds on your trip to the temple?"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 27, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Sitting, Keryth replies, “No funds, but we did arrange to meet the priests again in the morning about a task we might pursue for them...they were looking for a group of people to hunt down a temple that has not been heard from for a few months. Sadly we could only speak to an acolyte today who didn't have any other information, so I don't know if it pays anything, but it sounds like a worthy cause.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 28, 2005)

Pwent:

In the far corner from where Pwent sits at the bar, Pwent can see a table that seems to have more room around it than the rest.  There is a decent crowd of people around this table, but the man sitting with his back against the wall seems to look as if he could be the merchant Pwent seeks to see.  As a waitress brings this man's meal over to him and puts it on the table in front of him, he takes a long lustful look at her and gives her a pat on the butt.  She jumps a little bit as if she was startled and starts to give the man a nasty glance.  But she recovers nicely and insteads puts on a smile as she walks away.

Byntrou, Bahruul, Gav, Keryth:

Gav (_NPCed out of necessity again_) pulls out enough gold coins to cover the party's meal.  "Leave it up to the youthful to have to pay ..." he adds with a smile.

As the party discusses, a waitress approaches the table muttering under her breath.  "If I had a gold piece for every time that slime has touched my ...."

She stops, recomposes herself and puts on a real smile as she looks at each of you.  "I'm sorry, you didn't hear any of that, okay?"  She winks at Keryth, feeling him to be the most 'physically' like herself.  "So, guys, what can I get for you to eat tonight?"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 29, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Keryth smiles at the woman warmly, returning her wink he says innocently, “Heard what my dear?” He then ponders for several moments while continuing to hold the waitresses gaze in a flirtatious manner. “Hmm, well seeing as our young friend is treating us to this fine meal I’ll leave that up to him,” he says nodding towards Gav.


----------



## jkason (Sep 29, 2005)

*Byntrou*

Byntrou, still not quite used to human social interaction, lets their clerical member take the lead, settling back in his chair and trying to look for their merchant mark in the direction the human female came from.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 29, 2005)

Byntrou, Keryth, Bahruul, Gav:

Gav looks up to the waitress and says, "Whatever gives the the most amount of meat and potatoes for the least amount of gold will be ideal.  My friends and I haven't eaten since breakfast and we could use a refill."

The waitress listens to Gav but voluntarily holds Keryth's flirtatious gaze.  She slowly sticks just the tip of her tongue out before pulling it back into her mouth - along with her lower lip to wet it.  Continuing her gaze she adds, "I think I can get you all something to suit your needs."  She then smiles broadly, winks once more at Keryth, and breaks the glace and turns to head for the kitchen.  "I'll be right back with with your order."  She walks with a swagger that states significant confidence in her ability to enjoy and accomplish her line of work.

Bahruul lets out a quick snort and looks to Byntrou, "Humans and their talking.  I much prefer being in the woods and being wrestled to the ground.  There is no confusing that action!"


----------



## jkason (Sep 29, 2005)

*Byntrou*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Bahruul lets out a quick snort and looks to Byntrou, "Humans and their talking.  I much prefer being in the woods and being wrestled to the ground.  There is no confusing that action!"




Byntrou shrugs. "It could be worse, I suppose. At least they don't have all the plumage of peafowl. Or, rather, most of them don't."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 30, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Keryth watches the waitress walk away grinning all the while, before turning back to the table and replying to Bahruul’s statement, “Well it’s all a bit of fun, and if it turns into something more that’s good too. Hmm, wrestled to the ground you say...sounds like it might be painful, but each to his own I guess.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 30, 2005)

Bahruul, Byntrou, Keryth, Gav:

After a few minutes the waitress comes back with several small bowls and a large bowl of steaming hot stew.  The stew is filled with all kinds of vegetables - carrots, onions, celery, potatoes, cabbage - as well as containing a significant amount of tenderized beef.  The leans over the table and sets the big bowl in the center and then hands each of the party a smaller bowl.  There is a ladle in the large serving bowl that she reaches for and uses to fill Keryth's bowl.  Handing the bowl to him she says, "Enjoy."  As she straightens back up, she looks to the party and asks, "Can I get you anything to drink besides water?  We have a house ale that goes well with the stew."

As she asks for your order, the man of whom she had been complain earlier yells out, "Dahlia, darling.  My friends and I could use some more of your table presence.  And while you're at it, bring us more ale.  Our mugs have gone dry!"  The waitress rolls her eyes as she awaits your order.

Pwent:

As Pwent looks across the room, he notices that the rest of his party has made friends with the waitress that is serving the merchant - and they have begun to eat.  Ater she sets the food down before the rest of the party, the merchants yells out in a rather crude tone, "Dahlia, darling.  My friends and I could use some more of your table presence.  And while you're at it, bring us more ale.  Our mugs have gone dry!"


----------



## jkason (Sep 30, 2005)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> "Enjoy."  As she straightens back up, she looks to the party and asks, "Can I get you anything to drink besides water?  We have a house ale that goes well with the stew."
> 
> As she asks for your order, the man of whom she had been complain earlier yells out, "Dahlia, darling.  My friends and I could use some more of your table presence.  And while you're at it, bring us more ale.  Our mugs have gone dry!"  The waitress rolls her eyes as she awaits your order.




"Water will be fine with me, I think." Byntrou tries his best to replicate a human's conspiritorial smile as he adds, "I take it that's the man we didn't hear you talking about earlier? Has he a name, this man with his dry mugs?"


----------



## unleashed (Oct 1, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

As Dahlia hands him the bowl, Keryth touches her hand fleetingly as he accepts it, smiling and making eye contact he replies “Thank you...I’m sure I will.” Placing the bowl on the table, he hears the merchant call before ordering, “An ale would sit well with me Dahlia,” he says, drawing out her name just a little...while he leaves the questioning to Byntrou for the moment.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 1, 2005)

Bahruul, Byntrou, Gav, Keryth:

Dahlia lingers on Keryth's mention of her name and then turns to reply to Byntrou.  "Dreeves.  The Merchant Dreeves, to be honest.  Dreeves is his last name."  She points Endoo out in the crowd.  "Interesting to see him here tonight.  That is Dreeves' largest competitor, a merchant by the name of Endoo.  Normally you don't find them both in the same place for too long."

As she begins to turn back to the kitchen area she says, "I'll be back with your ale.  If you don't mind, I'll serve Dreeves and his kind first, so maybe I can linger here a little bit if you have more questions."

Once she is gone, Gav (_NPCed again_) slips the pieces of leather out of his pocket and slides them across the table.  "I do believe you had a need for these, Byntrou?"


----------



## unleashed (Oct 1, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Not at all, I’m happy to wait for your return Dahlia...oh, I’m Keryth by the way,” Keryth says grinning, “Go ahead and serve Dreeves first, maybe he’ll quieten down a bit!”


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Oct 2, 2005)

Seeing what appears to be his quarry, Pwent strides over to where the merchant is sitting and states in his work voice, "Excuse me Sir, but could you please tell me where a Mr Dreeves could be found?  I have been seeking him since I came into the city and was told you would know where to find him."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 2, 2005)

Pwent:

As Pwent approaches, a large man stands up to block his path.  He crosses his arms in front of him and prepares his biggest snarl across his lips.  The merchant knocks on the tabletop three times with the knuckle of his middle finger and says, "Oh, come now Dirk.  Let the man speak.  He looks harmless enough."

After Pwent speaks his mindr mind, the merchant looks a little startled.  He curles his fingers around to his thumb and extends his pointer finger towards Pwent, but not really to point.  It appears that he just likes to gesture when he speaks.  "I'm sorry, I don't beleive we've had the time to make an acquaintance.  Or, if we have, you'll have to understand that I've merely forgotten your existance."  He laughs a little at his own wit and continues, "But then again, people are always wanting to get to know me - many more people than I need, really.  So state your name and business and make it fast.  I've got a wench bringin' ale to the table and I wanna enjoy her without talking business when she comes back."  The five or so men and women sitting around the table begin to chuckle.

Keryth, Gave, Byntrou, Bahruul:

From your position, it is possible to see Pwent stand up from the bar area and head directly over to the merchant Dreeve's table.  Out of the corner of the eye, the motion of Destiny quickly standing up on her chair and peering over the room can also be seen - it appears as though she is just making sure everything is okay.  Once she has a quick glance, she settles back into the conversation with the halflings that she had been having.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Oct 2, 2005)

"I was told that you, if you are indeed Mr Dreeves, control most of the buisnesses in the area.  Correct me if I am wrong but this would lead me to assume that you are hiring?  Some of my friends and I are in need of work, assuming it pays of course"

Pwent sizes up Dirk out of the corner of his eye while saying this

(Sense Motive +1)


----------



## jkason (Oct 2, 2005)

*Byntrou*

"Many thanks, little one. Now I just need to find the right crystal to help me read magics, and I'll have access to all my powers again," Byntrou says, poketing the scraps. 

Noticing their large friend, Byn mutters to the others, "Looks like Pwent's gone ahead without us, boys. Gav, don't you have to ... relieve yourself? I think Bahruul, Keryth and I will join Pwent looking for patronage while you ... attend to your business." He gives the boy a wink as he stands and heads over to joing Pwent.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 2, 2005)

Pwent, Byntrou, Bahruul:

Dreeves replies with his ego being fed by Pwent's words, "Well, I do have a say in the majority of economic considerations that occur in this city.  And that gives me a significant amount of power.  Unfortunately, as far as hiring goes I'm afraid that I don't hire without references.  I'm always in need of loyal swordarms, though, who can ensure I get what is owed to me."

Looking back toward the table reveals that Gav is no longer anywhere to be seen.

Pwent:

[Sblock]Dirk looks pretty serious, as if he is paid to make sure Dreeves does get harmed in any way.  He also appears to be quite capable of defending him - and willing to do so.[/Sblock]

Keryth:

[Sblock]Keryth may leave the table and go with Byntrou and Bahruul if desired - if so please feel welcome to include him in the list above as being with Byntrou, Bahruul, and Pwent.  However, if Keryth chooses to remain bahind at the table, assume that Keryth sees the others actions but is far enough to be unable to make out exactly what is said.  Gav excuses himself to hide and get ready to use his skills against the merchant Dreeves.[/Sblock]


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Oct 2, 2005)

Pwent thinks over the information while his friends arrive and says to them, "Ah my friends you are just in time.  This is _the_ Mr Dreeves I was telling you about, he says that we can work for him if we have redentials." Then he turns back to Mr Dreeves, "What kind of refrences do you need Mr. Dreeves"


----------



## unleashed (Oct 2, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Keryth follows as Byntrou and Bahruul move to join Pwent, standing to one side of Bahruul ready to grab him if their plan goes off as discussed. _Enforcer, not really work I’m interested in doing for this man._ Keryth thinks letting a hint of his distaste reach his face.


----------



## jkason (Oct 3, 2005)

*Byntrou*

"Sir, we are tasked with finally taking down the burglars which have plagued travelers in your fair city. The regent has given us arms, but we still require funds to cover our other expenses. Given the hit this rash of burglary has no doubt dealt to the economy, the economy so necessary to your way of life, we knew an honorable man such as yourself would be eager to sponsor us."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 3, 2005)

Byntrou said:
			
		

> "Sir, we are tasked with finally taking down the burglars which have plagued travelers in your fair city. The regent has given us arms, but we still require funds to cover our other expenses. Given the hit this rash of burglary has no doubt dealt to the economy, the economy so necessary to your way of life, we knew an honorable man such as yourself would be eager to sponsor us."




The merchant Dreeves spews his most recent sip of ale back into his mug.  He had been in mid drink when Byntrou's words catch him off guard.  Dirk draws his blade - a longsword that looks well used indeed.  Two of the other four men sitting around the table also stand and draw their swords, obviously waiting for the merchant's order.  They too carry longswords that look as though they have seen battle.  The three that have swords drawn also carry heavy steel shields which they ready in response to the conflict.

A smile crosses over the merchant Dreeves' face.  He begins to chuckle.  "I don't know who sent you after me, but you clearly have the wrong idea about who and what I am.  The ones who stole from you ... well ... they either came from my hand or another one of my competitors.  To be honest, about the only merchant boss in this very town who isn't actively supporting the thieves' guild in that good for nothing Endoo."

He squints and takes a closer look at the party.  "Two of you.  Two Boes."  His expression goes pale.  "You are the special hit.  Some goblin paid a good price to have your items removed and brought to him.  Something about a prophecy or other.  But I see having your items stolen isn't the kind of dissuading you need.  You need to learn the hard way."

His upper lip curls, "Kill them and be done with them."  The merchant Dreeves sits back down at the table and waits to watch the battle unfold.  At the drawn weapons, patrons of the Rusty Anchor begin to pick up their plates of food and/or mugs of ale and get out of the way.  In only a matter of seconds this half of the Rusty Anchor is vacated - with plenty of room to spar.  The other two of the merchant Dreeves' men leap onto the table and gesture overconfidently for you to bring it.

Keryth:
[Sblock]Out of the corner of your eye you see Dahlia come out of the kitchen with the merchant's ale on a tray.  Seeing the combat ensuing, she ducks back into the kitchen for safety.[/Sblock]

Battle Map (each "-" and "|" represents 5 feet):

```
|
        Y D   |
        P 1:  |
       KA 2:d |
           mm |
--------------|
```

Y = Byntrou, A = Bahruul, K = Keryth, P = Pwent
D = Dirk, 1,2 = other two thugs, 
d=Dreeves, m=other two non-combatants sitting at the table, 
:: = 1/2 of the table that 1,2 are not standing upon

OOC ALL:
[Sblock]Please see OOC thread for description of how I do PbP combat[/Sblock]


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Oct 3, 2005)

Combat Actions:
[sblock]If Byntrou moves Pwent moves in between him and most of the enemies (tumble +8) and make a power attack on Dirk (Unarmed Strike +0 1d6+8)

If Byntrou stays I grapple Dirk (+5 atack; +9 grapple, (don't have books but think improved grapple gives +4 bonus and removes AoOs))

If "1" moves I jump (+11) toward Dreeves and Grapple him.

If none of that will work I charge (if possible) anyone I can and power attack them. (Unarmed Strike +0 1d6+8) power attack
(Unarmed Strike +7 1d6+1d12+5)*Charges give +2 attack +2 Damage -2 AC right

AC with out armor(not sure if I got any) 13 (11 if charging) (10 flat footed)
AC with armor 17 (15 if charging) (15 flat footed)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 3, 2005)

*Byntrou*

Byntrou utters a curse in Boes that's best left untranslated, drawing his scimitar in both hands. He slashes with all the strength in his two massive arms. As far as he's concerned, as soon as Dreeves said "kill," the small Boes dropped all pretense of mercy and civility. Mother always said the best defense was your enemy dead, after all.

OOC:[sblock]Move action to draw weapon. Attack: Scimitar +3, damage 1d6+1, crit 18-20 x2[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 4, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Keryth grasps his holy symbol, muttering a prayer in draconic.

[SBLOCK=Combat Actions](Round/Action 1) Keryth casts bull’s strength on Bahruul stepping up to touch him if necessary, he will also take up his morningstar if at all possible.

(Round/Action 2) Keryth will move to cast a spontaneous cure light wounds (1d8+5 -- using comprehend languages to power the spell) if required while trying to stay out of direct combat, if it’s not he’ll step in to help whoever looks the most overmatched +4 melee [1d8+2; 20/x2; bludgeoning and piercing; morningstar].[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 4, 2005)

*Combat: Round One*

Keryth completes his prayer and reaches forward to touch Bahruul.  A visible ripple can be seen surging through Bahruul's muscles.  The large Bous shakes his head and mutters, "Ah, that feels good!"  He grins and grabs the hilt of his sword, preparing to draw it.

Keryth:
[Sblock]OOC: Keryth can draw his morningstar during Round One, so consider it drawn.  As you continue to read through the post, note that for the next round Keryth is first in init so I will let you decide if you wish Keryth to spontaneously heal Pwent or if you wish Keryth to attack.[/Sblock]

Pwent steps up and reaches forward, gripping Dirk on his armor.  However, Dirk manages to shake free of Pwent's grasp as Pwent's fingers slide off the Breastplate armor.

Bahruul draws his greatsword and swigns hard against the fighter in position 2 on top of the table.  The blade of the sword bites hard into the fighter's legs, significantly wounding him in spite of his armor.  As he brings the sword into a defensive position he flexes his muscles and adds, "Many thanks, Keryth.  I hope I will put that gift to good use."

The fighter in position 1 takes a swing down onto Pwent and connects with an absolutely devastating blow.  The sword strikes hard against Pwent and appears to nearly push him to the ground.  Pwent manages to recover, but is obviously significantly wounded.

Pwent:
[Sblock]OOC: Ouch.  First attack against you is a critical.  20 damage dealt.[/Sblock]

Dirk, having been attacked by Pwent, takes it personally.  As he prepares to strike he watches as his comrade hits ahrd against Pwent.  He strikes as well, connecting as well and doing more damage.  Pwent remains upright, but his appears to have taken heavy blows.

Pwent:
[Sblock]OOC: 6 more damage dealt.[/Sblock]

Byntrou steps up and slashes hard at Dirk, but the fighter is able to raise his shield in time to deflect the blow harmlessly to the side.  The clank of metal on metal echoes throughout the Rusty Anchor.

The remaining fighter steps up and unleashes a blow down onto Bahruul, but the Bous is able to parry it with the edge of his own greatsword.

From under a table a small Aster leaps forward and touches her index finger to her forehead and then extends in it Dirks direction.  A small pulse shoots forward out of her finger and the air behind the fighter in position 1 ignites.  A ring of fire expands into Dirk's space and the space occupied by the other fighters.  Dirk and the fighter in position 2 are scorched for the most damage, while the fighter in position 1 seems to be able to evade all but the smallest of the flames.  In addition, the force of the blast appears to have stunned Dirk and the fighter in position 2.  Destiny looks to the party and quips, "I don't remember this being part of the plan!" 

End of Round 1.

Battle Map for Round 2:


```
|
         YD   |
         P1:  |
       K A2:d |
           mm |
--------------|
```


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Oct 4, 2005)

Pwent grunts off the pain starts to fall into himself and either takes a tactical retreat
[sblock]
Withdaw away from combat 15ft, Turn on rage (+6 HP +2 attack/damage -2 AC +2 Will Saves)
[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 4, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Neither do I!” Keryth calls in the moment before he moves to aid Pwent.

[SBLOCK=Revised Combat Action]Seeing Pwent so grevously wounded, Keryth moves to him and calls upon the power of Bahamut again spontaneously casting _cure moderate wounds_ (2d8+7--includes augment healing) in place of _spiritual weapon_.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Oct 4, 2005)

*Byntrou*

"Hurricanes and hail!" Byntrou swears. Pwent clearly needs protection, but his own scimitar seems to not be enough. He could try his mystical abilities, but focusing on the patterns would mean opening himself up to more of what Pwent's just suffered. No, time to fall back on the old ways, the ways from before the magic.

It's like he never forgot, as the fire in Byntrou's blood ignites. His pupils go wide, his breath heats, veins push up along his skin as his muscles surge with a new strength. Byntrou howls an inarticulate cry, lifting his scimitar in two hands and bringing it down again on Dirk.

OOC:[sblock]My secret's out: Byntrou's going to rage. +6 temp hit points, -2 AC, and the attack is now +5 to hit, damage 1d6+4 (+1.5 str for two handed weilding)[/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 4, 2005)

Keryth reaches out and heals Pwent from a large portion of his wounds.

Keryth, Pwent:
[Sblock]The spell goes off and heals 16 points of damage[/Sblock]

Pwent successfully draws back from combat and takes on a much more mean appearance.

Bahruul notes that Dirk and the outside fighter have been stunned, so he turns and tries to protect Pwent.  He swings another great stroke and lands a magnificent blow on the fighter in position 1.  The fighter is still upright, but looking significantly worse.

The fighter in position 1 retaliates a strike back and manages to slip it under Bahruul's sword.  The blow lands, but the Bous seems to be able to shrug off the effects without looking too terribly wounded.

Bahruul:
[Sblock]9 damage done[/Sblock]

No sooner does Dirk's sword and shield hit the ground from being stunned than Byntrou's scimitar cuts into him, finding a small opening in his armor that had been protected by his shield.  

Destiny goes through the motions again, planting another fireburst behind the middle fighter.  Unfortunately, this burst of fire is much less effective.  The fire has only a minimal effect on Dirk and the other stunned fighter.  The middle fighter is caught by the flames, but he does not appear to have been stunned.  

Dirk and the fighter in position 2 prepare to retrieve their shields and weapons from the ground since they were stunned - but they will not have done so until their Init comes up again.  It appears that Dirk is still the healthiest, while the fighter in position 1 is looking very bad - but still better than the fighter in position 2.

End of Round 2

Battle Map:

```
|
       e YD   |
     P    1:  |
        KA2:d |
           mm |
--------------|
```

[e = Destiny]


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Oct 4, 2005)

Pwent bellows and makes a mighty leaping charge
[sblock]If 1 or Dirk is an applicable target charge him (+7 1d6+1d12+3)

If not jump the table to Dreeves Jump [color=red+11[/color][/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 4, 2005)

*Byntrou*

Even through the red fog of his rage, Byntrou still has reason. It's a reason heavily influenced by his primitive hindbrain, but that only reinforces the instinct to take down the weakest member of the pack. Refocusing, Byntrou slashes out to his right, trying to finish off the guard next to Dirk.

OOC:[sblock]Same as last round, only attacking the guard in position 1. If someone manages to take him down / move him out of range in the meantime, then Dirk becomes Byntrou's target.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 4, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Seeing Bahruul's wound isn't too serious Keryth enters the fray.

Combat Action
[SBLOCK]Keryth steps to the right of Bahruul (SE by the map) swinging his morningstar at fighter 2, +4 melee [1d8+2; 20/x2; bludgeoning and piercing; morningstar][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 5, 2005)

*Round Three*

Keryth steps forward and swings at the fighter in position 2 and connects before he can recover completely from being stunned.  The morningstar punctures the fighter's breastplate armor and crushes the armor down around the fighter's chest.  Having a serious chest wound on top of having difficulty breathing - the fighter falls backwards and rolls off of the table.  It is clear that he is dying.

Pwent charges the fighter in position 1 and manages to connect with his flying leap.  The force of the blow causes the fighter to fly backwards off of the table.  He lands awkwardly and bashes his head against the wall behind the table.  The fighter instantly loses consciousness, and it appears that he too will not live more than a few more seconds.

Bahruul leaps up onto the table and slashes his sword down upon Dirk.  Dirk is caught off guard by this maneuver as he prepares to fend off Byntrou.  The Bous' greatsword slices through Dirk's armor and crushes his collarbone.  Instantly, the armor over Dirk's shoulder is covered in blood and Dirk falls to the ground under the force of Bahruul's blow.  As Byntrou prepares to swing, Bahruul looks to him and says, "Sorry, herdmate.  I guess I got overzealous.  Didn't mean to take away your fun."  A smile crosses his face as he turns to the merchant.

Dreeves speaks, "Whoa now, wait a minute here.  When .. uh ... I was hired to disuade you from following the goblin I didn't realize you had such ... uh ... talents.  I'll tell you what.  You spare my life and I'll tell you where you can find the goblin.  Oh, and I'll even tell you that this goblin has all your stuff.  Well, except that bow with the neat engraving on the handle.  That was ... unfortunately as it would seem at this moment ... sold."  He pauses for a moment.  "But not by me!  The goblin sold it, saying he needed to pay off a debt and the bow would do the trick!"

The merchant appears to be unarmed and is not making any overt tactical gestures.  In fact, his body language is almost bordering on being prepared to grovel for his life.  The merchant's two table mates look over to Dreeves and from under their hoods which veil their faces they add, "If this is as good as your protection is, I believe we are not interested in your services after all.  I hear there is another merchant, though.  Gerogas, I believe.  Perhaps we will see if we can retain his services instead."

The two look to the oarty and only then is it possible to see under the hoods that barred their faces.  Clearly, they are hobgoblins.  One speaks in his gruff voice, "We are in your debt - horned ones and your friends.  You have saved us from frivolously spending our hard earned gold on this excuse of a Black Market dealer.  We have no quarrel with you and request your leave to allow us go and be done with this place."

Seemingly out of knowhere, Gav walks up from behind the party with a knowing smile on his face.  "I have what I came here to get, gentlemen."  The smile broadens to a toothy grin.

Byntrou:
[Sblock]Technically you have one round of action left should you desire to take it against any of the dying fighters or against the merchant Dreeves.  I will honor that action should you choose to want it.[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 5, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“You may leave,” Keryth says stepping back to allow them a clear path, “And we thank you for not involving yourselves in the foolishness of Dreeves attack.”

Once they leave he says, “Now what shall we do with our new friend Mr. Dreeves?”


----------



## jkason (Oct 5, 2005)

*Byntrou*

OOC:[sblock]Hey, as long as the bag guys are down, i'm good. No worries on the "lost action"[/sblock]

Byntrou's body shakes a moment, his breathing noticably more labored as he lets his bloodlust ebb and forces himself to sheath his scimitar. 

"_Petik_, so long as we win the battle, you take all the fun you want," he says to Bahruul  while composing himself. He says nothing as Keryth lets the hobgoblins leave, catching his breath, recovering from his battle state. But at the question of what to do with the merchant, he seems to have found his second wind. 

He strides over confidantly and grabs Dreeves by the shirtfront, shoving him up against the wall. As he does so, Delcoi--feeling the mischief in her master's soul--emerges from his robes, curling on his horn, tongue flicking in Dreeves' direction.

"I can think of no end of things to do with our good merchant,"Byntrou growls "But for now, he'll tell us what we want to know. Then he'll pay for the damages he's caused here. He'll pay for the tips the servers have lost. He'll pay our hosts back at the Inn for the lost revenue his thievery has cost them. He'll pay Endoo for the rental on our equipment while we retrieve what was stolen. Won't you?"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 5, 2005)

The hobgoblins do in fact take their leave quickly when it is offered by Keryth.  The easily make it to the door and head out into the street.

The merchant nods agreeably to Byntrou and replies, "Why, yes ... of course.  I can pay.  Let me start by giving that fine waitress what is coming to ..."

He reaches into his pockets.  "My gold!"  He screams as his hand hits an empty pocket.  "My gold has been stolen!"

The crowd that had fled from the fight begins to chuckle from a distance.


----------



## jkason (Oct 5, 2005)

*Byntrou*

_Good boy, Gav,_ Byntrou thinks, though outwardly he simply snarls. 

"How convenient that your gold is stolen just when you're asked to pay. Let me guess: you planned to stick your new clients with the bill? Or perhaps your abuse of the staff has finally grown to include simply failing to tip? 

"As your gold seems to have wandered off, I'll have your information. Where is the goblin?"


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Oct 5, 2005)

Pwent's subconcious seeing that the battle is over, returns him control of his body.  He shakes his head to clear it, surveys the damage, and seeing the merchant in good hands, looks for the gaurd who he told he wouldn't be trouble, ducking out of his sight if possible


----------



## unleashed (Oct 6, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Keryth chants in draconic again, before laying a healing hand on Bahruul.

Keryth then stands and listens to the conversation content that Byntrou seems to have things well in hand, cleaning the mess from his morningstar he returns it to his belt.

OOC: Keryth casts cure light wounds on Bahruul (1d8+5), using divine favor to power it.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 6, 2005)

The merchant Dreeves grimmaces at the Bous' words.  "Actually, rather inconvenient if I can say so myself ..."

A familiar voice breaks in over the commotion.  "I'll cover the debt owed by my competitor."  Turning around, each party member can see that the owner of the voice is Endoo.  He speaks to the merchant Dreeves.  "You'll be right if you tell them the information they need to know.  And after I cover the debt that you owe here and I make sure that the word gets out that I had to bail you out financially ... well, even after you have repaid me with interest I'm sure that you'll not have the business you need to compete with an honest fool like myself."

The merchant Dreeves glares at Endoo, but knows that he is in no position to refuse his offer.  He merely shakes his head in agreement.

Endoo continues after the merchant Dreeves nods.  "Good then.  Shall we say a modest 5% interest gratuity on your current bill plus 1% per day starting tomorrow?"  The merchant Dreeves glares at the outrageous interest calculations, but Endoo merely smiles and adds, "These good folks would be well within their rights to make sure you don't leave here with your skin attached should you not find my deal acceptable."

"Done."  The merchant Dreeves mumbles.

Endoo smiles.  "Good, now tell the good folks here what they really want to know."

The merchant Dreeves looks toward Byntrou and then to Bahruul.  "You'll find a cave about eight miles straight north of town.  You won't be able to miss it, its in one of the only real hills in that area.  On the south face of the hill, about 30 feet up the path that leads to the hilltop you'll find the cave entrance.  The goblin you seek - and your stuff - can be found there.  For all the trouble its caused me, I hope you kill the green slime of a creature and his pets."

Looking around, the people seem to be returning to their seats, convinced that the bloodshed is over.  Almost as if this type of thing is commonplace, they don't seem overly bothered by the resolution of the conflict.

Pwent:

The bouncer that met Pwent earlier doesn't seem interested in talking to him.  He seems more interested in making sure people have returned to their seats and that their mugs are full.

Keryth, Bahruul:
[Sblock]The spell restores Bahruul to a complete recovery[/Sblock]

Keryth:
[Sblock]OOC: Your post just barely beat my own in ... but I think this still makes sense so we'll run with it.[/Sblock]

Dahlia slips in behind Keryth and places her soft-skinned hand on the inside of his elbow.  Her other hand reaches for Keryth's right hand as she steps up to her tiptoes and whispers into his ear.  "My hero..."  is all she whispers.  As her hand leaves Keryth's, only then is he aware of a small pouch resting in his fingers.  As quickly and silently as she approached him from behind, she begins to back away - although it is possible to stop her if Keryth desires.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 6, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Keryth turns as she backs away, sliding the pouch into his belt as he follows Dahlia for a few steps, he takes her hand and quietly says, “It was nothing sweet Dahlia, but I am glad you had not returned to the table before the merchant made his error.”

Nonlethal Force
[SBLOCK]OOC: I edited my post above to better suit Dahlia's action, hope you don't mind.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 6, 2005)

Keryth:

Dahlia smiles, seemingly pleased that Keryth took note of her.  She bows her head slightly and lifts her eyebrows to look up to him.  She reaches inside the hem of her blouse and carefully slips a metal object out of its compartment - which must have been located between her breast and her armpit.  Turning the object over so that she holds it in the tips of her fingers, she shows off a small dagger.  "I prefer to stay out of barfights, leaving the fighting up to brave men like yourselves.  But I will stand up for myself if provoked - lest you worry too much on my behalf ..."

Her voice trails off softly as she returns the blade to its hiding spot.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 6, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Of that I have no doubt Dahlia as you seem most self-assured, I’m just glad you weren’t right in the middle of it when it erupted as I would hate to see you harmed for something that was between the merchant and us...until later my dear?,” Keryth querys, raising her hand to his lips where he imparts a brief kiss.


----------



## jkason (Oct 6, 2005)

*Byntrou*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> The merchant Dreeves looks toward Byntrou and then to Bahruul.  "You'll find a cave about eight miles straight north of town.  You won't be able to miss it, its in one of the only real hills in that area.  On the south face of the hill, about 30 feet up the path that leads to the hilltop you'll find the cave entrance.  The goblin you seek - and your stuff - can be found there.  For all the trouble its caused me, I hope you kill the green slime of a creature and his pets."




Byntrou's eyes narrow. "Look at you, only giving a body half the information. And after Endoo was so generous as to cover your monetary debt. 'Pets'? You'll be elaborating on that, won't you now?"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 6, 2005)

Keryth:

Dahlia replies, "Should you deem us worthy to grace our inn with your presence again, of course."  She curtsies and turns to leave for the kitchen to continue her duties as waitress.

All:

"Ah ... Eh .. heh ... yeah."  The merchants fails to find the words he is looking for.  "Pets.  They say this particular goblin is a collector of strange and unusual creatures.  Well, not all of them are strange and unusual.  There are a fair number of humans and half-elves and evil, evil halflings working for this particular goblin.  Peculiar, it is.  One doesn't normally find such company with goblinkin.  But apparently he pays well as his servants are most loyal.  But considering the pets ... well ... I have arranged for a few times to put this particular goblin in touch with a mage who specializes in ... how can I say it ... enhancing minor creatures to make them most powerful.  For instance - the most magnificent and brutal creature I've ever seen is this goblin's pet scorpion.  Oh, he is a large beast indeed.  Nearly ten feet long, I tell you.  And that stinger on the back of its tail will scare the living begeebies right out of you the first time you see it.  But the goblin seems to have a thing with insects.  I personally think it is the multiple leg thing.  Last thing I knew he was looking for a means to create a centipede even larger than the scorpion.  Could you imagine such a thing?"

It seems for the moment that the merchant Dreeves has almost forgotten he is in custody of the party as he talks about the goblin's horde.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 6, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

As Dahlia turns to head back to work, Keryth takes the small pouch from his belt and inspects it’s contents while listening to the merchant ramble on as he stands slightly away from the group.


----------



## jkason (Oct 6, 2005)

*Byntrou*

"Fascinating," Byntrou says flatly. "Two more fascinating anecdotes: First, Boes clans have been known to spend years tracking down those responsible for the death of a single member of their tribe. Second, I've heard that, if they stay intact, a human's entrails can stretch for miles. 

"Keep both those facts in mind, especially if this little goblin of yours should prove forewarned of our approach, or if I should discover you've lied or held anything else back. Even should I die, I think there may come a final, fascinating experiment in which a clan of Boes put the length of a human's entrails to a very ... rigorous test."

Byntrou releases Dreeves with a final growl; Delcoi adds an audible hiss to the exchange. Then he turns to his companions, his face turning suddenly bright and cheerful.

"If no one has any other questions, I think we should be on our way, yes?"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 6, 2005)

Keryth:

[Sblock]Inside the pouch you find a small stack of 10 gold coins and a note.  _"This is all I can afford, but please accept it and put it to good use."_[/Sblock]

All:

Destiny looks to Byntrou and says, "To the cave?  Surely you haven't forgotten about the guard asking you to return in the morning to hear about the bow?"


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Oct 6, 2005)

Pwent suddenly remebers the two gems in his pocket, "And what about the old man..."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 6, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Nonlethal Force
[SBLOCK]Unsure of what to do with the coin Dahlia has given him, Keryth contemplates how he might return it so that he doesn’t offend Dahlia as he slips it back into his belt...not feeling right about taking what is probably her lifesavings even though they are in need.[/SBLOCK]

“I think what Byntrou means is that we should leave Dreeves here and go to prepare for the morrow...we have several things to discuss, and we can accomplish little more here. Though we should probably complete our meal first, or start it in the case of Pwent here,” Keryth says grinning at Pwent, as he remembers how the man went about his breakfast that morning.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 7, 2005)

Destiny looks back to Pwent and says, "Old man?  I must have missed something."  Clearly she either never caught on that there were gemstones involved with the crazy man at Great Bend or else she merely forgot.n  "Either way, I'm up for finishing a meal that I never started yet!"  She grins and pats her belly.

Endoo also offers, "Well, and you could sit back down and I'll give you a report that the merchant here has all of hills bills covered and is now indebted to myself."

From across the restaurant, in an incredible struck of bad luck - a woman stands up and yells, "That's the petty theif who tried to steal my rings earlier!"  She is pointing straight at Gav.  "Uh ... I may need to be going soon ..." he adds as he slips Destiny a package.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 7, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Thank you Endoo we will await your report and return to our meal then,” Keryth says bowing his head to the merchant. Returning to their table when the woman points at Gav, he grins. _Well our little friend has been busy today I wonder what other mischief he’s gotten into._


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 7, 2005)

The bartender who had told Pwent to stay out of trouble looks up as the woman points and yells.  "I'll get him, ma'am," he adds as he rushes over to get Gav.  Panicked, Gav looksa round quickly and ducks under a table and then in and amongst the other patrons.  A comical scene pans forth, this short lad ducking under tables, only to upset or startle a patron who then yells and points out Gav as he tries to hide.  As his pursuer draws close, Gav runs and tries to hide - only to be pointed out by a startled patron.  Eventually, the barkeep manages to grab Gav by the back of his collar and the barkeep lifts him clear off the ground.  "There'll be none of that kind of trouble in here!  I'm sure the authorities would like a word with you if nothing else."

Gav hollars at the top of his lungs, "Put me down, I'm innocent I tells ya.  Put me down!"

The barkeep looks unimpressed.  Loudly, he states, "Sorry, ladies and gentlemen.  Please return to your dinners - I believe the excitement is about over for the night."

The woman who had originally pointed Gav out adds, "And check for your purses and gold before he leaves, too!"


----------



## jkason (Oct 7, 2005)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> "There'll be none of that kind of trouble in here!  I'm sure the authorities would like a word with you if nothing else."
> 
> Gav hollars at the top of his lungs, "Put me down, I'm innocent I tells ya.  Put me down!"
> 
> ...




Byntrou sighs, looking to his compatriots. "Whether we eat or not, it should definitely not be here, I think," he whispers. "Though it looks like Gav may need himself another distraction. Let's see what I've got. If this doesn't work, Destiny, we may have need of your little stomach trick."

He turns to Bahruul. "Petik, I think it's time for the Bous blessing of food ritual, yes?" Softer he adds, "Just do your best to follow me, and hopefully it'll mask the spellcasting."

At a nod from Bahruul, Byntrou's fingers wriggle in the air, his hands spinning about each other. A lilting harmonic string of words follows, then Byn flicks one hand in the direction of the barkeep.

Four glowing flames suddenly appear in the air about the barkeep's head, spinning wildly, orbiting him, swooping in and out of his legs, under his arms, brushing inches from his face, in a pattern that suggests both agression and agitation in the heatless flame (though of course, they merely obey Byntrou's will).

OOC:[sblock]Cast *Dancing Lights*, effect as described above. Hoping to unnerve the barkeep enough to let Gav wriggle free and run. Also hoping Bahruul mimicing will cover the casting itself.[/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 8, 2005)

Bahruul mimics Byntrou's movements as best he can.  At the end he adds - loud enough to let others hear but not loud enough to have it seem intentional, "Ah, good.  Now that the food has been blessed, we can eat in peace and quiet, hopefully."  The few onlookers seemed to accept that explanation in conjunction with Byntrou's words before the spell had been cast.

More importantly, however, Byntrou's spell does indeed affect the barkeep.  Gav wriggles free and shoots out the door.  

"Arg!  Get that little worm!"  the woman, who claimed to have been accosted by Gav earlier, yells.

The barkeep, swatting at the lights until they dissapear, adds, "Sorry, ma'am.  He's outta the Rusty Anchor now - beyond my designated area to control.  You want 'im captured, you'll be needing to get the town guards."

Destiny adds once the commotion settles down, "Hmmmph.  Well, I wonder if we'll ever see the little guy again?  He was the last to arrive in our group - and only a part of it because he fell into the same unfortunate circumstance as us."  Her voice trails off as she becomes lost in thought.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Oct 8, 2005)

Pwents Stomach rumbles as he looks for someone to order food from...


----------



## unleashed (Oct 8, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Take Gav’s bowl Pwent, I don’t think he’ll be back for it with the trouble he’s in...it’s not like we got started before the trouble with Dreeves,” Keryth says pointing towards where Gav was sitting as he sit down to begin his own meal.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 9, 2005)

Destiny looks to the bowl and notices that everyone has one in front of them but herself and Pwent.  She adds, "Please, mighty warrior."  She adds in a teasing tone, "After the beating you took you need some food!"  She smile at Pwent to let him know she is totally kidding.  "But seriously.  The halflings over there and I had a little to eat before the sparks flew.  So I'm stuffed.  By all means, take it."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 9, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“I’m sure we can get another bowl for you Destiny, never fear,” Keryth stands looking for Dahlia, when he spots her he approaches not giving Destiny a chance to refuse.

Nonlethal Force
[SBLOCK]“Meeting again so soon it must be fate Dahlia,” he says smiling, “If it’s not too much of a bother could we get another bowl and a couple of ales.” As he is about to return to their table he asks flirtatiously with a glint in his eye, “Can we speak about your note and such after you finish work perhaps?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Oct 9, 2005)

Pwent seizes the opportunity and takes both meals and starts eating ravenously, after all it's only the second meal of the day.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 10, 2005)

*Bahruul Bous Barbaian*

Bahruul, pleased with his efforts in masking Byntou's casting, happily digs into the meal.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 10, 2005)

Keryth:

[Sblock]Dahlia looks startled at first and apologizes to Keryth's first comment.  "Of course, I'll be right there.  Didn't mean to make you feel neglected ... just rough getting things back under control ..."  With the addition of the second comment she eases a bit and smiles, "I'd imagine a meeting could certainly be arranged.  "I don't leave work until the food service and the drinking is over, though, and that is well after the sun goes down.  But if you don't mind me smelling like tavern food and spilled ale, I'll be glad to meet."  She returns another warm smile.[/Sblock]

All:

The meal passes uneventfully.  Dahlia comes by with several ales and refills of the stew-like mixture for all who want them.  She comments about how tonights meal has been determined to being picked up by the merchant Dreeves, who hopes to smooth things over and is desperately sorry for causing so much trouble to such people of obvious power.  She winks after saying this and adds that Endoo has the merchant Dreeves well between a rock and a hard spot.

As the party finishes its meal, Endoo approaches the table.  "It is getting on in the evening, gentlemen.  I must retire.  I have already paid for your meal and added it to the merchant Dreeves' personal tab with me at his _request_.  I do hope that you enjoy and feel that the results of the evening were well worth your modest effort.  I'd hate to bore you witht he numbers and all, but the good merchant over there has agree to pay a years worth of retribution for personal liberties he has taken with waitstaff here.  I should think they will appreciate the merchant's generosity.  I don't doubt that it will be too long before his ties to the Black Market resurface, but tonight's embarassment will hamper his effectiveness for a while at least.  My only real fear is how this will affect the robberies.  They may decrease for a little while as his network is now compromised - but there will always be people to step into Dirk's place.  And if they cannot be stopped, then when they resume they may be at greater force to make up for lost time.  But that is in the future and yet to be seen."

He pauses for a moment, waiting to see if there is any last requests before he takes his leave.  In all, he seems quite pleased with the turn of events this evening.


----------



## jkason (Oct 10, 2005)

*Byntrou*

Byn smiles ruefully as the little thief bolts out the door, wondering if Destiny's right, and the boy's left to live on his own once again. He had a soft spot for the little cutpurse, but Byn understood that sometimes, running was the only thing that made sense. 

He dug into his food with a wink to his herdmate, thankful their ruse seemed to have worked, amused further as Pwent once again put his food storage skills on display.

At Endoo's details on the merchant Dreeves, Byntrou simply bows his head.

"I'm glad we could help, though I agree our work likely isn't done. I believe we'll be discussing our options this evening. In a single day, we seem to have managed to build quite  a list."

He'll wait until the others have asked anything they need to of Endoo before continuing. The man has certainly proved himself honest, but the Bous decides--and Delcoi's wiser contentment in his mind seems to agree--that the fewer people know their specific plans, the better able they'll be to pull them off.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Oct 10, 2005)

Upon hearing the remark Pwent promptly orders more food, and says inbetween bites, "Wha...amphgrt...he...mphgrmn...sai...mphgrn...d!"


----------



## unleashed (Oct 11, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Nonlethal Force
[SBLOCK]“I’m sorry I didn’t mean to rush you Dahlia, I just thought I’d save you the trouble of returning to our table to ask with all the disruption we've caused, bring them when you have the time we’re in no hurry.”  Keryth smiles warmly in return, “Don’t give that a second thought my dear, the smell of tavern food and ale won’t dissuade me from returning in the least. If we do happen to leave before then I will return around closing.”[/SBLOCK]

Keryth sits and listens to Endoo’s report as he eats, nodding his head at Byntrou’s response.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 11, 2005)

Bahruul orders more spiced wine and food, it seems with the days activities that he has worked up an appetite to rival that of Pwent. He agrees with his herdmate that it would be best to discuss their next move in private.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 11, 2005)

Dahlia continues to refil the portion upon request.

Endoo senses that nobody has anything else for him, so he adds, "I'll take my leave, then.  Once more, I appreciate your efforts for this day.  Should you ever need specific equipment made or purchased - seek me out.  And if you find any special trinkets on the course of your adventure - I'm your man to buy them.  Trust me, it seems as though wee make a good team!"

He smiles, bows, and departs.  It seems that the merchant Dreeves has also taken his leave of the Rusty Anchor - having had enough fill of embarassment for one evening.

Keryth:

[Sblock]Dahlia accepts your promise to return with an anticipatory smile.[/Sblock]


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Oct 11, 2005)

As Endoo leaves Pwent calls after him, "Me helmet and me armor!!!" and then returns to eating, making sure not to be outdone.


----------



## jkason (Oct 12, 2005)

*Byntrou*

Once their table is relatively isolated again, Byntrou leans in to speak with his cohorts.

"It seems we have a few options, friends. I suggest at the very least putting off goblin hunting this evening; the fight with Dreeves' men has, I think, drained us. Given what the merchant said about our prey, we'll likely need to be at our absolute best before facing him. 

"As Destiny said, I made arrangements in the morning to attempt to retrieve my bow from the _tchagho_ holding it ransom. I think I heard you, Keryth, mention something about the morning, as well? The question, then, is whether we follow through with those plans, or set off for the goblin on the new dawn. I may lose claim to my bow, but it might be a worthy sacrifice; Dreeves' comments suggest this minion has something to do with the Oathbreaker, after all."

A glint hits his eye. "Besides, it's not as if I have a compunction about circumventing official channels to claim something that belongs to me."

"So, What say the rest of you?"


----------



## unleashed (Oct 12, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Keryth nods his head in agreement at the beginning of Byntrou’s statement, agreeing they definitely shouldn’t head out tonight. When asked for an opinion he speaks quickly but quietly.

“Well I for one definitely think we should keep our morning appointments, they should take us but a few hours without all the sightseeing and perhaps this task for the temple may lead us in a similar direction. We should also ask around about what we’ll encounter both in terrain and hostile entities heading in that direction as well. Only then can we make an educated decision about how to approach the cave the goblin supposedly inhabits. Plus of course we must acquire supplies for the journey, which I doubt we’ll be able to obtain at this hour.”

“If you’re worried about the goblin finding out we’re coming Byntrou, well I think if it’s going to happen it’s already too late to stop it. If Dreeves were going to warn it he probably sent someone off nearly as soon as he left the Rusty Anchor.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 12, 2005)

Destiny listens and twirls one of her whiskers around her index finger.  She the undoes it and retwirls it several more times.  It appears to be an idiosyncracy and nothing more.  When there is a break in the conversation she adds, "Well, the guard - what did you call him ... _tah-cha-go_ ... did say to meet him back at the barracks early in the morning, so perhaps we need not give up on that either.  I doubt that interview will take long.  But in either regard, the goblin did take a cloak and a pair of bracelets from me last evening.  I wouldn't mind getting them back if we can.  But either way, I'll go with the group.  You Boes took me in, I'll stay with you guys.  It's treated me well so far - minus the robbery last night."


----------



## jkason (Oct 12, 2005)

*Byntrou*

Byntrou grins and raises an eyebrow.

"Very close, little one," Byn compliments Destiny on her pronunciation. "The first syllable is a bit farther back in the throat, but I suspect most Boes would know what you meant. To that end, I should point out I was applying that to the guildmaster, not the guard, which will probably tell you it's not something you want to call a Bous if you value your limbs." Here he winks at the baudy language he's just taught his tiny friend.

"And we, too, have benefited from our partnership with you, Destiny. We're honored you will stay with us."

Byn turns to the table at large, then, though he still keeps his voice down as he says "Well, then. We can stop at the guard station in the morning, then head out of town to Keryth's temple, collecting information on the way. Given how quickly we seem to be making enemies, I'm loathe to suggest we split up any further until we've bested at least one of them."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 12, 2005)

Destiny blushes at her misinterpretation of the name.  "Thanks for the warning, Byntrou.  I am rather fond of all my appendages!"


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 13, 2005)

Through mouthfuls of food Bahruul nods his acceptance of the plan his herdmate has suggested.


----------



## jkason (Oct 13, 2005)

*Byntrou*

"Right, then, we eat, then we ..." that's when the thought strikes him and he stops with his food halfway to his mouth.

"So, my little show managed to get us a free meal, but with Gav having run off ... I don't supposed he handed off his money purse so we could pay for lodging this evening?"


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Oct 13, 2005)

Pwent looks up and says, "I've got a job that I can_ probably_ still go to today" and then he quickly returns to eating


----------



## unleashed (Oct 14, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“That plan works for me,” Keryth replies quietly, between slowly chewed mouthfuls of stew, taking a sip of ale he continues, “Well Gav was standing right next to Destiny when the woman pointed him out...did he manage to hand it to you Destiny?”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 14, 2005)

Destiny smiles.  "I was wondering when the subject of money would come up!  As a matter of fact, he did.  And I haven't gotten a chance to look at it yet.  I wasn't too keen on opening it up out of fear that someone in here might recognize it as the merchant's ... belongings.  But I certainly can take it out if you all think it's safe ..."

She begins to pull out the merchant's money purse.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 14, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“No, no, just so long as we know we have it we can check it when we’re safely in our accommodations, hopefully it will be enough to outfit our little expedition tomorrow at least,” Keryth says softly, waving his free hand nonchalantly for Destiny to put it away.


----------



## jkason (Oct 14, 2005)

*Byntrou*

Satisfied that they have some level of plan and ability to pull it off, at least until sometime mid-morning tomorrow, Byntrou enjoys both meal and drink to his fill, sneaking a few tiny bits of meat into his robe for Delcoi (though chances are she'll merely go mouse hunting again in the night). 

When he's done, and the others as well, he stands.

"Back to the Inn, then? I need a full night's rest to regain my full spellcasting ability, and I'm sure the rest of you could use much the same. It's been a long day, I think."


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Oct 14, 2005)

Pwent stands and shows his agreement with a large yawn


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 14, 2005)

All:

[Sblock]OOC: I am sensing that people are done here, so I'll push the game forward.  Unleashed, I'll have Keryth stay back at the Rusty Anchor for a bit to accomplish your purposes.  Everyone else can assume that their characters got safely back to the Inn without anything gone missing.[/Sblock]

Byntrou, Bahruul, Pwent:

Arriving back at the inn, it is now relatively late in the evening and the sun has been down for some time now.  Each of the party is greeted by Karen, who smiles upon their entrance.  "Thank mighty Pelor that you all survived the day and are back in one piece!  I get so worried on the days after a robbery occurs.  Some people get so wrapped up in getting even they do something astupid and bite off more than they can chew.  But you all seem to have made it just fine.  I'm quite relieved, my prayers to Pelor have been answered indeed!"  She pauses for a bit and replies, "I figured that you would be abck, I've changed the sheets and turned them down for you if you'd like the same room.  You can rest easy tonight - a robbery never happens twice in the same night.  Nothin' left to steal, at least ..."

After speaking, her face wears an expression as though her last thought didn't come out nearly as encouraging as she had hoped it might.  Only then does her eyes count bodies.

"Wait a minute ... wasn't there five of you this morn?  Oh, please tell me I 'ain't gone and put me ole foot in me mouth now ..."

Keryth:

As Keryth waits for Dahlia to finish her shift, mop the floors, etc ... etc ... the final patrons of the night begin to shuffle off.  Before too long, Keryth is alone in the building with Dahlia, the cook and his assistant (who are in the kitchen), the barkeep who managed to catch Gav for a second or two, and one other waiter.  While Dahlia seems to be in charge of cleaning the dining room, the other waiter seems to be responsible for making sure the staples (sugar, honey, oils, peppers, and salts) are prepared for the next day's business.  As a result, the other waiter is spending most of his time in the kitchen and only infrequently does this waiter bring items out to the tables that Dahlia has already swept and mopped underneath.

Dahlia rubs her eyes and wipes her forehead with the back of her forearm.  Her tired eyes turn to Keryth and she smiles.  "You are a very sweet and noble man to be hangin' around waiting for my 'food and ale' smelly self.  Are you this nice to everyone - or just waitresses who keep a small dagger tucked away in a very dangerous place?"  She smiles once more and hefts the handle of the mop up into the air and then brings it down, turning the mophead over for a new pass along the floor.


----------



## jkason (Oct 14, 2005)

*Byntrou*

Byn smiles a bit ruefully.

"Indeed, we've survived, and have managed to get quite a bit of business done despite the theft. At the moment, a nice bed is greatly appreciated, Karen. Thank you."

With that, Byn heads off to bed. He releases Delcoi once he's there, so that she might hunt in the night as she sees fit.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 15, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Nonlethal Force
[SBLOCK]“Well Dahlia, I think you’ve found me out, I’m attracted to waitresses who keep a small dagger about their person,” Keryth chuckles, smiling he continues, “All joking aside though I find you a beautiful, sweet natured, and capable young woman whom I would wish to know better. Before anything of that nature can happen, assuming I haven’t misinterpreted your interest of course, I must tell you a little secret about myself, though you may already have guessed it I won’t leave it unsaid...I’m a Drakontos, and am much older than I appear.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 15, 2005)

Byntrou, Bahruul, Pwent:

Karen nods to Byntrou as he heads off.  "Pleasant eve's rest ..."

Keryth:

[Sblock]Dahlia replies as she chuckles at Keryth's joke, "Well, nothing like being honest up front.  Forward, I think my momma used to call it.  She always said to watch out for people who are forward.  Me, I like 'em.  I like to be around people who know what they want and are honest about it."  She smiles a broad smile and looks to the floor, suddenly embarassed.  She laughs a little bit, unsure of how to continue.  Finally she adds, "I suppose I could say the same to you, you know.  You're noble, came to the aid of a mere tavern wench who most people would just as soon used and discard.  And I like you too.  But as far as I know, I'm just a human who's not very old at all.  If you think your age will have been important to me - I suppose its only fair to make sure my youth won't be obnoxious to you as well."

She lifts her eyes to meet Keryth's for the first time since she became embarassed.  "But you gotta understand.  I work around people who are always coming on to me and then they skip town and go on their way and not even give me a second thought.  I'm not interested in being someone else's forgotten memory.  I hope that isn't too forward myself, but you gotta understand where I am coming from, too."[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 16, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Nonlethal Force
[SBLOCK]Smiling as he dismisses her concerns Keryth says, “Not at all Dahlia, your age worries me not, you are an adult after all. I just thought it fair for you to know who and what I am before our relationship went any further, no matter the form it takes, whether it is just friendship or something more I wouldn’t want to lie to you as you deserve far better than that. As for your being a mere tavern wench, you’re not common in any form of the word my dear and I definitely consider myself no better than you. I started out on the streets and spent a very long time there before I found my calling, which was far more by fate than design.”

“Well I won’t lie to you about that either Dahlia, and no I don’t think you’re being too forward as you can likely tell I prefer honesty. I can’t say how long I’ll be in Theropia as I go wherever and whenever Bahamut calls me, but I would not be so discourteous as to just disappear without a word if it is in my control. Though you must understand what I do is very dangerous at times so there is a chance even if I don’t intend it I could disappear without warning by coming to some unanticipated end.”

Taking the small pouch from his belt he tosses lightly in his hand, before continuing. “I did wish to speak with you about this as well. Now while I will take the words you whispered without question, though I don’t feel worthy of such high praise, I just don’t feel right about taking what may amount to your lifesavings. Though the sentiment is appreciated no reward is necessary for curtailing the power and acts of one as dishonourable as Dreeves, especially since he perpetrated the theft of our own belongings, plus we did manage to strip him of more than his dignity,” Keryth winks. “So please take the pouch and its contents back though I will take the note as a remembrance of the offer,” Keryth says smiling warmly as he takes the note from the pouch and places it in his pocket.

“I will leave it all for you to decide Dahlia, friendship or more it’s your choice as you know my feelings, but I would prefer you take your reward back,” he says tossing the pouch again to call her attention to it, “As I cannot take it in good conscience.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 16, 2005)

Keryth:

[Sblock]Dahlia smiles at several points of the speech, but her face takes on a very stoic expression at other times.  After Keryth states what he has to say she has a bit of a hurt expression on her face.  The hurt comes out in her words more than her face as she says, "You mean this was all about the money?  I gave you the gold because I thought you could use it to make a difference in life.  But ... it's alright."  Her expression softens as she works through the initial sting of what she perceives as a let down.  She tries to eek out a smile but it doesn't make it the ful way to her lips.  Her eyes drop to the ground and she scuffs her feet.  "I'll take it back.  I suppose I shouldn't have given it to you anyway.  Musta seemed kinda odd - a tavern girl slippping gold into your pocket.  I guess I just wanted to make an impression ... and a favorable one at that."

Her face sinks as the emotion drains out of her face.  She slides up onto the top of a nearby table and sits, her legs dangling freely and her arms and hands behind her, supporting her body.  She tries to smile and adds, "So, you are some really big bad adventurer, huh?  And a follower of a dragon.  We don't get many of those around here.  Followers of a dragon .. that is.  Well ... uh ... actually I suppose we don't get many dragons here either ..."  She lets out a nervous laugh, as if she realizes she is babbling and doesn't really know how to stop.  As she laughs, she makes breif eye contact with Keryth several times.  A genuine smile slides back across her lips.  "If I haven't embarrassed myself too much, I'd like to take you up on your offer.  Your too damn noble to let slip away without a fight - and I'd be stupid to not return your interest.  I'd like to spend time with you for as long as you are in Theropa.  But just so I don't get hurt without knowing what I'm getting into, can we take it slow for a while - just until I know if you're going to be around for a while or not.  We can discuss your leaving when that bridge comes - assuming you even like me then."  Her eyes soften and open wide for the first time since she began speaking.  She looks to Keryth for a response, a half smile appearing on he face.
[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 16, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Nonlethal Force
[SBLOCK]“Perhaps I didn’t understand your gift Dahlia as well as I thought, I’m sorry,” Keryth replies his expression downcast, “As for you making a favourable impression, you already did that with your kindness and demeanor.” He says, his smile beginning to return.

“Well not an adventurer per se, I travel around at Bahamut’s direction or my own I suppose at times and try to right wrongs I find, which is often the dangerous part when people like Dreeves are involved. He led me most recently to Bahruul and his herdmate, as quite frankly before I arrived in Theropa I had no idea why I was even coming here. As for dragons, well I’ve never seen one as far as I know, but the good ones can often take on human form so you never know...”

Smiling again in his eyes as well as his face, he continues, “You haven’t embarrassed yourself at all, it’s probably as much my fault for misunderstanding your kind gesture. If you do still wish to use the money to help though, I do know of a place that could probably use the funds, the temple of Heironeous in Great Bend appears to be in need so I can take it there when we return tomorrow morning to find exactly what task they have for us. As for us well I’m happy to take it as slowly as you like Dahlia, there’s no need to rush things, and I think it’s very wise of you to be cautious. Perhaps tonight I could walk you home, before I turn in myself?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 16, 2005)

Keryth:

[Sblock]Dahlia slides off the table and walks over and places a small kiss on Keryth's cheek.  "I think that would be just fine.  I'm done here now, We can head off if you'd like..."

Dahlia says goodbye to the barkeep on the way out.  The barkeep says his pleasantries and gives a caution about walking home with people she doesn't know.  Not meaning to insult Keryth, but more demonstrating that Dahlia's wellbeing is important to the employees at the Rusty Anchor.  Dahlia merely turns to Keryth and smiles.[/Sblock]

Bahruul, Pwent:

Destiny looks to Byntrou as he heads off and then back to Bahruul and Pwent.  "I don't know about you, but I've been dying to see what was in that package I received earlier.  Think Byntrou would mind if we interupted his sleep?"


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Oct 16, 2005)

Pwent looks up lazily, "I'll get him..." and goes off to search for the right room.  When he finds it he shakes Bytrou untill he wakes up, using cries of "Get up! Get up!"


----------



## jkason (Oct 16, 2005)

*Byntrou*

Byntrou, startled just as he was beginning to doze, jerks awake. He rushes to grab his weapons, sending his startled emotions through the link as a warning and calling to Delcoi.

"What is it? Dreeves seeking retribution already?"


----------



## unleashed (Oct 17, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Nonlethal Force
[SBLOCK]Keryth nods to the barkeep to show his understanding, and when Dahlia turns to him and smiles he smiles in return. “It’s nice to see your coworkers care about your wellbeing Dahlia, and it sets my mind at ease that when I’m away there are people who watch over you.”

After they leave the Rusty Anchor and are heading towards Dahlia’s home, Keryth removes his right gauntlet which he tucks into his belt before taking her hand as they walk, he then speaks again, “Well I likely won’t be around tomorrow, and perhaps for a few days thereafter as we need to go hunt down this goblin Dreeves was working for. Then there’s also the task for the temple...hmm, I could be gone for a while Dahlia, I hope you don’t mind too much that we’ll be starting very slowly by the look of things as my companions and I seem to have found ourselves a lot to do in a very short time.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 17, 2005)

Keryth:

[Sblock]OOC: I guess we never settled with who got the gold, so I'll assume Dahlia took it back.  

IC: Dahlia squeezes Keryth's hand.  "So it begins already.  Well, I suppose better now than two days from now.  Just keep yourself safe, and come back to see me when you get a chance.  I don't meet many honest ones like you - I'd like to get to see you again ... sometime."

After walking a bit and enjoying the night she pulls up short.  "I'm home, Keryth."  She takes a single finger of Keryth's in her delicate hand.  A big grin crosses her face as she removes the gold pouch that she had given Keryth earlier and then had returned.  She slips out a single gold coin and holds it up.  "Keep this as a good luck token - if you will.  It'll be a sign of our first awkward moment together, hopefully something that will bring a smile to your face when you look upon it.  And before you say anything, I _can_ spare a single gold coin."  She smiles and teasingly adds, "I'll just flirt extra hard as a waitress tomorrow to get bigger tips."[/Sblock]

Bahruul:

As Pwent runs ahead Destiny says, "No, wait .. I didn't mean ..."  Her shoulders slump downward as she realizes Pwent is already gone and she turns to Bahruul.  "I didn't mean to wake him him ... I just meant that I wondered if he minded if we went and looked at the package in the room while he slept."

Pwent, Byntrou:

The two are momentarily alone in the room.

[Sblock]Everything else that happens is up to you two!    [/Sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 17, 2005)

*Bahruul Bous Barbarian*

Bahruul winks at Destiny "I hope Byn wasn't asleep, waking a Bous suddenly can be an unhealthy past time. Come on then let's head up to Byn's room and see how many pieces Pwent is in" he chuckles to himself as he rises and waves a hand at Karan "Good night"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 17, 2005)

Bahruul:

Destiny smirks at the humor of the Bous.  "Right behind you - where it's safest!"

Karen waves back, amuzed by the side conversation herself.  "Pleasant dreams," she replies.

[Sblock]OOC: I'm holding off bringing in Bahruul to meet up with Byntrou and Pwent to give them a few moments together for RP purposes.  But I won't leave Bahruul in the cliffhanger moment for too long.[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 17, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Nonlethal Force
[SBLOCK]“Well with you to come back to I’ll make my best effort, not that I’m usually careless of my own safety, but you do add extra incentive to take even more care Dahlia,” Keryth says smiling.

“Home already, and I was so enjoying the walk and your company,” he replies grinning as Dahlia pulls out the gold coin, “Well that I will take as I can always use all the luck I can get.” Taking the coin he places it in the back of his left gauntlet. “With its aid my defenses should not falter and I can return all the more swiftly, thank you,” Keryth declares, kissing her cheek softly. “You never know you may be coming into some money soon, so you may not need those tips after all,” he says with a wink, leaving how he might know of such a windfall unsaid.

OOC: I was just going to ask whether she’d taken the gold back.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 17, 2005)

Keryth:

[Sblock]Dahlia lingers for a moment, enjoying the kiss and the mystery of the windfall.  "Ah, my wealthy *old* suitor has finally arrived!" She adds with a chuckle and a wink.  "Seriously, Keryth.  Do take care of yourself.  I overheard people talking about what the merchant Dreeves said.  It sounds quite dangerous indeed - especially that scorpion part.  At least you have Bahamut taking care of you."

She forces a smile upon her lips as she knows she must leave.  Her eyes have a sense of longing for more time with Keryth, but her mind tells her that tomorrow is coming quickly and Keryth more than anyone will need his rest - and time for meditation.  "Good night, my brave hero."[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 17, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Nonlethal Force
[SBLOCK]“Goodnight Dahlia, may Bahamut watch over you as he has always watched over me,” Keryth replies, clearly lingering for a while longer then necessary after he utters his own goodnight and benediction, before letting her hand slide slowly from his own as he turns to begin the trek to his lodgings.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 18, 2005)

Bahruul holds a large finger to his lips as he and Destiny quietly move up the stairs towards Byn's room.


----------



## jkason (Oct 18, 2005)

*Byntrou*

OOC:[sblock]Since magic_g's laid up, I'm going to assume Pwent told Byntrou why he shook him in such a rush. He's a pretty straightforward guy, so I think that's a safe assumption. Let the chaos begin. [/sblock]

"You woke me up for _what_?" Byntrou bellows, the sound echoing down the hallway. Delcoi curls, agitated, on her master's bedpost.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 18, 2005)

OOC:
[Sblock]Works for me.  I was going to give him a day to respond ... but it has been a day and it isn't like this point is a significant point in the story.  So we'll move on.[/Sblock]

Byntrou, Pwent:

As Pwent tries to explain about looking at the money retrieved from the merchant Dreeves, Bahruul appears in the doorway.

Bahruul:

Bahruul and Destiny hear Byntrou's last statement of disbelief through the door.  Opening the door reveals Pwent leaning over Byntrou still slowly shaking him.

Keryth:

Keryth arrives at the inn to see Karen sitting in the kitchen praying.  Lifting her head, she smiles as she sees Keryth.  "Your friends are upstairs.  I was just thanking Pelor that you all were kept safe and no harm came to you on account of our negligence last evening."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 18, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Well I don’t think there’s much anyone could have done last night Karen, but thank you for your concern and prayers. Upstairs you say, I suppose I should join them then as we have an early start tomorrow, goodnight Karen,” Keryth replies heading for the stairs and their room.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Oct 19, 2005)

OOC:[sblock]apparently I missed something.  When was I laid up?[/sblock]

Pwent points to Bahruul and guiltily states, "It was his idea!"


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 19, 2005)

You don't strike me as a teller of tall tales oh stunted one" Bahruul says with a smile "And besides I have travelled with Bryn for sometime and know how he can get when rudely woken so I know not to suggest such a thing"winking at his herdmate he continues "But seeing as though you have woken the sleeping giant let us see what we have in the bag eh?"


----------



## jkason (Oct 19, 2005)

*Byntrou*

OOC:[sblock]What Nonlethal said in the other thread. I only meant you'd said you might have trouble posting from the concussion. Sorry for the confusion[/sblock]

Byntrou growls at the human who woke him, but his herdmate's always been one with an infectious humor. Byn relaxes his shoulders, reaching out to let Delcoi climb up his arm to get a vantage point on his horn.

"As you say. Since I'm up anyway, let's see what we have to work with."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 19, 2005)

Keryth arrives in the room just as Destiny squeezes into the middle of the group and settles on the floor.  Out of her own pack she pulls out a large pack for a small person, although it is a normal sized human moneypouch.  Destiny shakes it, and the distinct sound of coinage can be heard.  With a little glee, she opens the bag's leather ties and tips it over onto the ground.  The contents fall about a foot to the ground and clank when the hit and bounce.  A quick count of the contents reveals about 20 gold pieces scattered about the floor - and an emerald.

Destiny snatches up the green stone and her eyes widen.  "Pretty ... eh, Byntrou?  Worth waking for?"

She hands the gem to the smaller of the Boes, half-feeling guilty that it was her suggestion that lead to his awakening.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 19, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Well it appears I arrived just in time for the unveiling,” Keryth says smiling as he moves into the group surrounding Destiny, “Hmm, looks like the gold will be enough to set us up with some basic travelling gear and food for a few days at least, while the gem I think is at least some compensation for our inconvenience.”


----------



## jkason (Oct 19, 2005)

*Byntrou*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> The contents fall about a foot to the ground and clank when the hit and bounce.  A quick count of the contents reveals about 20 gold pieces scattered about the floor - and an emerald.
> 
> Destiny snatches up the green stone and her eyes widen.  "Pretty ... eh, Byntrou?  Worth waking for?"
> 
> She hands the gem to the smaller of the Boes, half-feeling guilty that it was her suggestion that lead to his awakening.




OOC:[sblock]Just looked that up: emerald = 1000gp? Sweet![/sblock]

Byntrou's eyes widen as he looks at the gem.

"I should say so, Destiny," he mutters as he turns it in the light. "We can equip ourselves quite well with this bauble, yes?"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 19, 2005)

Destiny's eyes widen at Keryth's talk of compensation.  Her face begins to take on a shocked expression.  As Byntrou speaks, her mouth falls open to reveal even more shock.  "You'd dare sell such a pretty stone?" she says aloud.

She then winks at Byntrou to reveal she is completely kidding about being shocked.  "I'd say the merchant Dreeve's bit off a little more than he could chew this evening."


----------



## jkason (Oct 19, 2005)

*Byntrou*

"I'd say so," Byn says with his own smile, returning the gem to the pile of coins. Then he stands and stretches.

"Now, if we've no other business this evening, I'll retire again. I find my casting power is severly restricted if I don't get enough _uninterrupted_ sleep." He gives Pwent a steady glare as he emphasizes 'uninterrupted.'


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 19, 2005)

*Bahruul Bous Barbarian*

Impressed with the haul Bahruul agrees with his friend and sits against the wall, sword propped against his right leg "Just in case that goblin got wind off us and thinks to take us out at our most vulnerable again I'll stand gaurd this evening. In the morning then" he says


----------



## unleashed (Oct 20, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Well I could use the sleep, so I think I’ll turn in as well,” Keryth says, removing his armour before he heads to his bed, “Wake me if you get tired of watching Bahruul.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 20, 2005)

The night passes quite smoothly, in fact.  There are no intrusions and no significant interruptions.  Bahruul occasionaly hears a few odd noises, but they are easily dismissed as the inn settling in the cooler nighttime air.  Before too long, morning is upon the party and the smell of bacon grease is in the air.

Destiny rubs her eyes and yawns.  Only then does she realize that she slept on the merchant's coin purse as a pillow.  Looking half embarrassed, she smiles and adds, "I, uh, kept it safe all night long!"


----------



## unleashed (Oct 20, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Waking at dawn Keryth begins his prayers quietly in draconic so as not to wake anyone else, beseeching Bahamut for the power to fight evil. After about an hour he rises and dons his armour and takes up his weapon ready for a new day, making sure the coin in still in place. As the others start to stir he smells breakfast cooking, and heads downstairs after shaking Bahruuls shoulder in case he’s dozed off after his long watch.

OOC: Changing _read magic_ for a 2nd _light_, _shield of faith_ for _bless_, and domain spell _wind wall_ for _chill metal_.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 20, 2005)

Bahruul rises from the floor with the grace of a cat and follows confidently behind his friends looking forward to another of Karan's breakfasts.


----------



## jkason (Oct 20, 2005)

*Byntrou, Sorcerous Barbarian Bous*

Byn wakes as Keryth is finishing his morning prayers. The Bous' preparations don't take as long as Keryth's, but he does make clear to the others (especially Pwent) that these fifteen minutes of focus must, also, be uninterrupted. The only movement he makes during the time is the slow rise and fall of his chest with breath, and the periodic flicker of Delcoi's tongue as she sits curled on his horn, attentive for any signs of disturbance while her master's mind is elsewhere.

When he's done, Byn sighs in relief, then follows the others downstairs. He winks to Destiny on his way out as he whispers to her, "Best hurry, little one, or Pwent's likely to charge in and eat it all."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 20, 2005)

Destiny smirks at Byntrou's comment.  "Don't worry.  I've got the touch ready if he does..."

Below, in the kitchen, once the party members arrive they can see the table is alread set with a plate, bowl, spoon, and knife at each chair.  As the nose detects, a platter heaped with bacon is already resting on the table.  There is also a large bowl of what appears to be a porridge-type mixture.  Karen is in the kitchen finishing up preparations to scrambled eggs and a thin, large, pancake-like food.  From the kitchen she yells, "Water's on the table, guys.  I'll be out in a bit.  Help yourself to the porridge and I'll show you how to eat the rest of this stuff."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 20, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Keryth dishes himself out a generous bowl of porridge, which he starts immediately as he waits to see what’s in store for them from Karen’s kitchen this morning. “Mmm,” he says around a mouthful of porridge, “This is what I used to eat every morning when I was being trained, it certainly brings back memories.”


----------



## jkason (Oct 20, 2005)

*Byntrou, Sorcerous Barbarian Bous*

Byn digs in, as well, grabbing himself a handful of bacon, wondering if humans have some special rules about how to eat meat as he bites into it.

"Now that we have some funds, we should probably settle accounts with Karen this morning," Byntrou says softly between bites. "Given what we're about to undertake, we may or may not be back to make good at a later time, and I'd hate to leave her in the lurch given all she's done for us."


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Oct 20, 2005)

Pwent, still asleep, stumbles into the dining room.  His eyes pop open when he get's, "Why didn't you wake me?" there and he procedes to rush over to take a seat and perform the dissapearing act on his food


----------



## jkason (Oct 20, 2005)

*Byntrou, Sorcerous Barbarian*

Byn, in a much better mood than the night before, smiles at Pwent shoveling food in his mouth and declares, "I think you just answered your own question."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 20, 2005)

Karen pops out of the kitchen and notices the already half gone pile of bacon.

"Woah, woah, woah ..." She says, laughing.  "I don't care that you eat it all, but I planned a special meal that may help you through the rest of the day."

She sets down a large stack of thin pancake-like substances and a large bowl of eggs.  "Watch me," she says as she lifts a thin pancake.  She spoons a bunch of eggs onto the pancakce and then lays a few strips of bacon over them.  Finally, she rolls it up into something resembling a burrito and hands it to Pwent.

"Now, this hear roll-up you can take with you.  Take several, put 'em together, warap 'em in a bit of paper or cloth and they'll even stay warm until lunch.  Whatever you don't want to save for lunch, however, feel free to eat up however you'd care to for breakfast."

She winks at Byntrou, noticing he'd already started eating the bacon.  "In any regard, please enjoy the meal."  There appears to be enough food to support Pwent and Bahruul's appetite and leave enough for everyone to make a modest lunch out of it.


----------



## jkason (Oct 20, 2005)

*Byntrou, Sorcerous Barbarian*

Byntrou seems fascinated by the process, and sets to work making himself a few of the roll ups as he fills up on porridge. Then he frowns and asks, "I don't suppose you have a bag we might borrow to carry these in? We're planning to get our basic gear this morning, but I'm realizing that, at the moment not a one of us has a backpack."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 21, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Making himself a few of the wraps, Keryth smiles and says, “Thank you Karen, your concern for our wellbeing is most heartwarming. It’s nice to have a feeling of family when you’re away from home, and it’s all too rare not to be remarked upon.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 21, 2005)

Karen blushes at Keryth's praise.  She turns to Byntrou and adds, "Unfortunately, not a bag or a pouch.  However, I might have a scrap of cloth I could rummage up for you to wrap them up in.  I'll check while you fellows eat up."

Karen heads out of the room to look for the cloth.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 21, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

While Karen is out of the room Keryth suggest to his companions in a whisper, “Well I think we should only spend the coins for the time being, as the gem may draw too much attention for people who were just robbed.”


----------



## jkason (Oct 21, 2005)

*Byntrou, Sorcerous Barbarian*

Byntrou doesn't speak, as he's currently stuffed a rather large helping of porridge in his mouth, but he nods his head at Keryth's suggestion.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 21, 2005)

Destiny also nods in Keryth's direction at the suggestion.  "Besides ... if we go after that goblin, the exploration of his realm would give us the perfect excuse as to why we'd have it ..."

Shortly after Destiny speaks, Karen returns with a clean scrap piece of material that looks as if the rest of it had been used to make a blouse of some kind.  The material looks large enough to hold a bundle of the burrito-like sandwhiches.  "This should do the trick, boys.  If there's anything else you need, let me know."


----------



## jkason (Oct 21, 2005)

*Byntrou, Sorcerous Barbarian*

Byntrou starts stacking the wraps the party has so far made in the middle of the fabric so they can gather it up easily to create a makeshift sack. "This will be perfect, Karan. Thank you."

When he's done, he leaves the fabric out so others can supply however much they think they'll need, and finishes off his porridge.

"Whenever everyone's ready, we need to make a fast stop to get our basics, then I thought we'd start our tasks with the guard station. Since the bowmaking guild and the temple are both in Great Bend, it seemed best to start close and work our way there."


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Oct 21, 2005)

Pwent after putting his 'burritoes' into the sack calmly offers, "I'll carry it"


----------



## unleashed (Oct 22, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“That was my thought exactly Destiny,” Keryth replies, just as Karen returns.

“Yes that sounds sensible Byntrou, we don’t want to waste any time we don’t need to,” he remarks. His porridge finished, he begins turning what’s left of the pancakes, eggs, and bacon into wraps and placing them on the cloth with the others.

“Well I suppose you can carry the food Pwent...as long as you promise not to start eating it all,” Keryth quips, as he watches Pwent surreptitiously eyeing the food piled on the cloth.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Oct 22, 2005)

"I promise not to eat all of it"  Pwent says as he moves to retrieve the sack


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 22, 2005)

Destiny adds, "I don't know about you guys ... but I'm in a hurry to go and exact some revenge on that goblin.  Plus, I wouldn't mind having my cloak and my wristguards back.  If we trust everyone with the money - and I do - someone could head to the guardhouse with Byntrou and the rest could go gather the general supplies.  We could meet up in Great Bend somewhere.  Keryth, didn't you say something about a morning appointment with with some high priest or something or other?"


----------



## unleashed (Oct 22, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Yes Destiny we have an appointment with the superiors of the small temple of Heironeous in Great Bend this morning, something about locating a temple of theirs they haven’t heard from in months,” Keryth replies, “I wouldn’t mind getting on our way after the goblin as quickly as possible either, especially considering he may have been warned. So shall we go with the groups we had yesterday when we split up in Great Bend?”


----------



## jkason (Oct 22, 2005)

*Byntrou*

As Byntrou is folding up the makeshift sack to hand over to Pwent, he pipes in "Since we don't know if the goblin--or Dreeves--are already out to get us yet, I might prefer to have some of my herdmate's martial prowess if we're splitting up. No offense to you, Destiny, of course. Besides, if we're attempting to further intimidate the guildmaster, two Boes are bigger than one; especially when the one is only me," his eyes indicate not only Bahruul, but the impressive heights of both Keryth and Pwent.

"As Destiny already has charge of the funds, and Keryth is the temple contact, perhaps we can do this: Bahruul and I will head to the guard station, while Keryth, Pwent, and Destiny gather gear and head to Keryth's temple appointment. After we've finished with the bowmaker, Bahruul can guide us to the temple to meet you. Hopefully, that will half our time, and we can still make a decently early start on our main objective."


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Oct 22, 2005)

Pwent nods his approval of the plan.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 22, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Well I suppose that will work too and if we run into the old man on the side of the road again we can return the gems, hopefully he won’t run off screaming about minotaurs again.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 22, 2005)

Destiny flinches at the mention of the word minotaur - remembering the effect it had on the Boes before - but she recovers quickly.  She nods as the rest of the party plans to split up.

OOC:
[Sblock]Since it seems like everyone is in agreement here, we will cut-scene forward.  If people really want to cutscene forward, we can assume Destiny, Pwent, and Keryth were able to purchase the mundane items that everyone wanted at PHB pricing - so long as the combied total doesn't go above 20 gold - because then she would have to use the emerald.  Unleashed has already priced it out in the OOC thread, so check it out and make sure that is acceptable to you and your character.  

MG2001: The helmet is a special item, so it will require a day to manufacture it.  You may order it, but it will not be available until tomorrow.  That's alright, though, because the party doesn't have the gold to pay for it right now anyway without breaking into the emerald.  Same for the armor with armor spikes, btw.

Jkason: I'm sure Keryth would be able to pick up a small crystal that would meet Byntrou's standards, so that can be done in the cutscene as well.[/Sblock]

Bahruul, Byntrou:

The two Boes walking together without any other sort of companionship does draw more than a few stares.  Thankfully, everyone on the street is able to hold their tongue and not say anything particularly stupid.  After a brisk walk, Bahruul and Byntrou arrive at the guardhouse.  Inside the building is the row of clerks sitting behind the protected wall as Byntrou saw yesterday.  There appear to be five clerks on duty - 2 women and 3 men - but none of the clerks are the one that Byntrou spoke with yesterday.  The clerks each look busy with paperwork, but none of them have people taking up there time - any of the five could stop what they are doing and assist Bahruul and Byntrou.

Pwent, Keryth:

The walk to Great Bend seems longer this morning on account of the brisk cool air.  This time of the day, the majority of traffic on the road is wagons heading for the marketplace in Theropa.  There does not seem to be anyone headed towards Great Bend.

Arriving in Great Bend, the town is the same as yesterday.  The strange man is not along the side of the road, however, much to Destiny's disappointment.

Destiny asks Keryth, "So, where's this temple you spoke of?"

Keryth:
[Sblock]Go ahead and assume Keryth can show them the way.  Its a small town and Keryth would easily remember the way.[/Sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 22, 2005)

*Byntrou, sorcerous barbarian*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> The two Boes walking together without any other sort of companionship does draw more than a few stares.  Thankfully, everyone on the street is able to hold their tongue and not say anything particularly stupid.  After a brisk walk, Bahruul and Byntrou arrive at the guardhouse.  Inside the building is the row of clerks sitting behind the protected wall as Byntrou saw yesterday.  There appear to be five clerks on duty - 2 women and 3 men - but none of the clerks are the one that Byntrou spoke with yesterday.  The clerks each look busy with paperwork, but none of them have people taking up there time - any of the five could stop what they are doing and assist Bahruul and Byntrou.




Byntrou straightens up his robes and heads up to the closest clerk.

"Excuse me," he says in what he hopes passes for human-polite. "I have an appointment to see Guard Filgar this morning concerning a stolen item report."


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 22, 2005)

Bahruul stands quietly ouy of the way, his calm, clear, unblinking gaze not leaving the line of clerks.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 23, 2005)

Byntrou, Bahruul:

The clerk looks at the level where she assumes Byntrou's head would be, only to end up looking at his chest level.  Adjusting her glance up to the level of Byntrou and then catching Bahruul off to the side, for a moment all the clerk can muster is a simple, "Oooooh, so that's what Filgar meant when he said big ..."

She composes herself and then adds, "The little one is not with you today?  He said something about a Bous and a short woman.  But I'll go tell Filgar that you have arrived.  He was in a pleasant mood when he told me you would be by."

Barring any response and need for her to stay, she leaves her chair and heads into the back.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 23, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Oh it’s not too far from here Destiny,” Keryth replies as they continue toward the temple. Reaching the temple not too long thereafter, he opens the large wooden door and shepherds the others into the temple proper, closing the door behind them.


----------



## jkason (Oct 23, 2005)

*Byntrou, sorcerous barbarian*

While the woman is gone, Byn looks back to his herdmate and smiles. 

"Well, at least we seem to have made an impression, _petik_."


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 23, 2005)

"It would seem so" Bahruul agrees blandly "let's hope it is the right sort of impression the last said with a subtle wink to his herdmate.

OOC: Yippee! Post 1,000. Official marker of the 1000th post for D20Dazza


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 24, 2005)

Byntrou, Bahruul:

After a short time, Filgar comes out from the back room, and miraculously he is carrying Byntrou's bow!  "I certainly hope you don't mind me making it easy on you.  After you left last night I sent an official detective to Great Bend to investigate your claims.  On account of your report yesterday morning, the detective was able to identify the bow as stolen property.  The bow was retreived, much to the guildmaster's dismay.  However, in an amazing stroke of luck we were able to convince the guildmaster to have his wife tell us of the merchant who had sold the bow.  With a little investigation we caught up with the despicable Black Market creature.  He was a small racquet salesman, but one with a reputation for being able to always beat the prices of his competitors.  I guess we know how his prices got so low now!  Needless to say, the guildmaster's money was returned from the Black Market salesman's personal accounts."

He chuckles a bit and continues, "Well, I return this to you, sir.  Unfortunately, I have no other leads on the remaining stolen equipment.  I hope our services have satisfied you enough that if you should get further leads on your equipment and they are within the jurisdiction of our town - you will inform us so tat we may help in their recovery?  I'd also like to see where this trail of Black Market merchants goes ... if we can stop the merchants, perhaps we can also stop the robberies."

Filgar begins to await a response but quickly adds.  "The detective sent to Great Bend did come back with the following message to the one who made this bow.  The guildmaster there wishes to express his sincere apology and admits he judged your character horribly.  He said that if you would like be in his employ as a dealer for your craftmanship - then he would gladly pay you for your crafts if you allow him to sell them.  I should add personally, it is a fine guild and judging by the craftsmanship of this bow - you would both benefit from each other.  You would benefit by having an outlet for your craft and the guildmaster would benefit from having a master craftsman."  Filgar hands Byntrou the bow.

Byntrou, Bahruul:
[Sblock]Both Byntrou and Bahruul would realize that the goblin's lair where the rest of the items are supposedly being held is well outside the town guard's jurisdiction.[/Sblock]

Keryth, Pwent:

Destiny treads lightly upon the temple floor, not wanting to make too much noise or draw attention to herself.  The acolyte from the previous day rushes forward.  "Ah, the good cleric from yesterday.  But, where is your rather large and impressive friend?  The one with the horns?  Not that it matters, really.  I just remember his size, that's all.  I have arranged for my superiors to be with us this morning if you are ready..."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 24, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“He’s currently helping his herdmate with a task, never fear he will join us on our quest as will his herdmate...I have brought along several of my other companions though. Certainly I’m ready to meet with your superiors, I wouldn’t wish to keep them away from their daily tasks.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 24, 2005)

Keryth, Pwent:

At Keryth's sense of urgency, the acolyte bows deeply to Destiny and Pwent and in the same motion steps backwards.  As he stands up to his full height he whispers, "Follow me, then.  I will not keep either of you waiting on my account."

Leaving the entryroom, the acolyte leads the party down a narrow hallway.  Along the hallway there are various priests and commoners praying in the rooms.  Many of the priests wear symbols on their person of Heironeous.

The acolyte silently leads the party to the end of the hallway and then down a spiral staircase in which the only possible direction to travel is down.  At the bottom of the winding staircase the party finds itself in another corridor jsut as narrow as the first.  The moisture in the air asserts that this level is indeed fully underground.  The acolyte leads you to the final door along the hallway.  Knocking on the door, the acolyte awaits a response.

"Come!" Shouts a voice from inside.  The acolyte hurriedly opens that door and steps inside, beginning to speak immediately. "I bring the dragon-priest and a few of his adventurers we spoke of earlier, sirs.  They are interested in hearing of our troubles with ..."

"I know why they are hear, acolyte.  Your service is well noted.  You are dismissed."

As the acolyte leaves, he adds, "There are a few more to come, apparently.  Shall I bring them to you when they arrive?"

The other voice answers, "Indeed."

Entering the room Pwent and Keryth see two clerics of obviously high religious order.  The higher ranking of the two is human in appearance while the other cleric is dwarven.  They both stand as Keryth enters the room, but they do not bow.  The human speaks, "Heironeous greets you, dragon-priest.  You wear your faith proudly, that is something to be respected.  I am Braachus, cheif priest of this temple.  My associate is Dhorgrad, my second.  How may we be of your service this day?"


----------



## unleashed (Oct 24, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Keryth bows his head to both priests before answering their query, “A pleasure to meet two so high in Heironeous’ favour, your attendance on this matter honours me. I am Keryth and these are two of my companions Destiny and Thibbledorf Pwent, we also have two Bous with us though they are on another task at the moment, reacquiring an item stolen from one of them when we were all robbed the other evening. Now to the matter at hand...I and my companions were hoping to be of some assistance to you, if you would be interested in our aid, in finding out what has happened to your uncommunicative temple. The acolyte which just led us here informed us of that much yesterday, but knew no more. So if you do wish our aid in this task we would be most appreciative of some specifics, most importantly where the temple may be found and who we should be looking for.”


----------



## jkason (Oct 25, 2005)

*Byntrou, sorcerous barbarian*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> He chuckles a bit and continues, "Well, I return this to you, sir.  Unfortunately, I have no other leads on the remaining stolen equipment.  I hope our services have satisfied you enough that if you should get further leads on your equipment and they are within the jurisdiction of our town - you will inform us so tat we may help in their recovery?  I'd also like to see where this trail of Black Market merchants goes ... if we can stop the merchants, perhaps we can also stop the robberies."




Byn smiles softly as takes the bow in his hands, carefully inspecting it before returning it to its regular place slung on his back. He bows deeply to Filgar, his hands open and arms spread to his sides in a Bous gesture of respect.

"_Chanuk Gai_*, Filgar, from both myself and my ancestors. I owe you a great debt."

When he rises, Byntrou turns to glance at Bahruul, his smile taking a much more wry aspect. Turning back to Filgar he adds, "Perhaps this will go some way to making a partial repayment: I would suggest that a close audit of the Merchant Dreeves' associates and dealings of late might provide ... enlightenment, if you catch my meaning."

Byn can feel Delcoi's amusement mirror his own as he turns to leave. The goblin he and his associates will tackle alone, of course (and as he's outside the humans' jurisdiction, there should be little interference), but the thought of providing Dreeves further inconvenience was too good to pass up.

"With that, I shall leave you to your very much appreciated work. My herdmate and I have another appointment to keep this morning. May it prove as beneficial as this one."

*OOC:[sblock] Given the independant nature of Boes, their society is held together by a heavy emphasis on personal obligations. There are many forms of gratitude in Bous society, each carrying a different level of said obligation on behalf of the Bous offering it. While there are higher levels than Chanuk Gai, they are reserved for close friends and family. Chanuk Gai is the highest level of gratitude a Bous might extend to a casual acquaintance or relative stranger.[/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 25, 2005)

Bahruul, Byntrou:

As Bahruul and Byntrou take their leave, Filgar can be head mumbling, "The merchant Dreeves ... why, just last night he was involved in a conflict with a cleric of Bahamut, a human berserker, and two ... ah, right now.  I believe I catch your meaning ..."  As Bahrull and Byntrou head out of the building Filgar heads back to the back room walking with a purpose.

[Sblock]OOC: I'm not advancing the plot too much here to allow Bahruul and Byntrou the flexibility of going to the bowmakers' guild or to head straight to the temple.  Or - some other task if that is desired.  Daz, if you two decide to head to the temple, it is safe to assume Bahruul remembers the way and can get there to meet with the acolyte at the door.[/Sblock]

Keryth, Pwent:

The high priest replies in a very business-like tone.  "Ah, the temple in Foothills*, then. Yes, we have been extremely discouraged by reports coming out of that villiage.  It is believed that the government of that tiny town has become corrupted from the mayor down.  As far as how the people themselves are, we cannot be sure.  The last report we had was that the head priest of that temple was encountering resistance to his daily proclamations for the greatness of Heironeous.  The wealthy in the town were especially adjitated by his daily messages.  He asked for assistance from nearby temples, but no assistance came.  He then asked for assistance from any temple of Heironeous in the land, and a few responded.  All the priests who have been sent there to investigate have not been heard from since.  If you are willing to undertake a quest, I could manage to collect what funds we can gather and provide for your travel.  We are a small town ourselves with minimal resources. But my priests can provide holy water, food, and perhaps even a few scrolls if that would be needed."

*Foothills:
[Sblock]Foothills is a very small suburb of Dullstown - in the northern most extreme of the kingdom of Barghast.  While Foothills is only a meager 500 people in population, Dullstown is the 2nd largest city in the regency under the control of Regent Colvert.[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 25, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Well any assistance you could provide for the quest would be appreciated, however we would not claim it until we were ready to pursue the problem with our full attention. How far from Theropa is Dullstown anyway? For if it is a fair distance it is not something we will be able to pursue immediately as we first must handle a local problem, hopefully it will finish with the creature we seek to confront, but you can never be sure in these matters...”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 26, 2005)

Pwent, Keryth:

The dwarven second smiles briefly and adds, "Dullstown is many days into the north.  Foothills is a few hours journey beyond that.  I mean not to sound overshadowed in negativity, but if you are planning on pursuing this matter I would recommend that you take care of the business that you have here and say your goodbyes.  Even if you are successful, you will be gone many long days."

Braachus nods in agreement.  "If you need a few days, that will only help us to help you prepare for this journey.  I do not mean to presume your acceptance, but if you give us a minimum of two days to help you prepare, we may provide a few potions and scrolls if you would like.  As a cleric, I am sure you are aware of what my priests of the temple may do.  At any time you may make a request - I will determine if it is possible."

[Sblock]The offer is for potions/scrolls of 1st level spells.  Keryth would understand this as the general capability of a typical temple acolyte/priest here.[/Sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 26, 2005)

"Well done _Petik_ it must feel good to have retrieved your bow" Bahruul says as he leads the way down the street "Now I did offer my strength to the church yesterday so let's see if we can't catch up with out friends eh?"


----------



## unleashed (Oct 26, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Keryth considers the words of both priests before replying, “Well before undertaking such a long journey I would need to discuss it with the rest of our group...they shouldn’t be too far behind actually, so we may be able to give you a definitive decision shortly. Currently I’m inclined for the time being to leave the task unaccepted until we return and find ourselves with ample time to pursue your quest, as I would hate to give my word that we will assume the task you have presented us with, only to find I cannot keep it immediately.”

Pausing for several moments to gauge their reaction, Keryth then explains his reasoning. “To put your minds at ease that it’s not the length of the quest or that we find it unworthy, I will detail the task that occupies our thoughts and time currently. We are at the moment in pursuit of a goblin that paid to have us robbed, and we’ve heard that the robbery may have been associated with some form of prophecy so you’ll understand why I’d currently rather not commit our services to any long journeys until that is resolved.”

Knowing that the preparations may be a moot point, he decides to discuss that eventuality as well just in case. “As for the preparations, well I’m sure we could use at least a few days rest after our business with the goblin and its minions before moving on...assuming that task we currently pursue doesn’t lead us to a greater problem. So I would imagine any preparations could begin when we return from our goblin hunt.”


----------



## jkason (Oct 26, 2005)

*Byntrou, sorcerous barbarian*



			
				D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "Well done _Petik_ it must feel good to have retrieved your bow" Bahruul says as he leads the way down the street "Now I did offer my strength to the church yesterday so let's see if we can't catch up with out friends eh?"




"Indeed, herdmate," Byn agrees, hand falling to touch the bow again. "And we two should make good time to the temple, I should think. No doubt the others were slowed somewhat by our small companion--though that's no fault of hers, to be sure. I think it best to hold off visiting the bowmaking guild for a little while, anyway. I suspect having been outmaneuvered by a Boes won't sit particularly well with the guildmaster; best to let him cool down before approaching him about work if it comes to it." 

As they walk, Byn retrieves the longbow he got at Endoo's store, holding it forth.

"You know, _petik_, now that I've my own bow again, I don't see much need to keep this other. We haven't the gold to pay Endoo the rental, though, so we can't quite return it. Could you make use of it, perhaps?"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 27, 2005)

Pwent, Keryth:

Braachus nods in acceptance to the terms, and after a little while of making small talk about some of the perils of the journey (natural threats like lizardmen tribes, orc clans, swamps and their denizens, etc ...) both Keryth and Pwent hear footsteps coming down the hallway.  Before toolong, the acolyte reappears and introduces Bahruul and Byntrou to the chief priest.

Bahruul, Byntrou:

Making the journey to the temple, the acolyte greets Byntrou and Bahruul at the door.  The acolyte remembers the large Bous from the previous day and immediately offers to guide them to the cheif priest's office where Pwent, Destiny, and Keryth are currently located.

The acolyte guides Bahruul and Byntrou down the hallway and past several praying priests and commoners.  At the end of the hallway is a spiral staircase which only barely allows Bahruul to pass down its steep steps.  At the bottom of the stairs is another hallway and at the end of this hallway is a room where Keryth can be heard speaking to one whom neither Bahruul nor Byntrou recognize.  The acolyte steps into the room and introduces the Boes.

All:

Braachus, the chief priest says, "Ah, very good, then.  You are all here.  Keryth, I trust that you can debreif your friends on what we have already discussed?  As I have said before, should you choose to undertake this mission and give our temple enough time, we would be more than happy to provide what supplies our humble temple can."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 27, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Thank you Braachus, yes I can certainly explain everything,” Keryth says bowing his head to the two priests again, this time inclining his head more deeply, before turning to his companions to explain what has been discussed in their absence.

OOC: I assume everyone read it as we went, but just in case it’s all relisted in the spoiler below.

Discussion with Heironeous priests about quest.
[SBLOCK]Entering the room Pwent and Keryth see two clerics of obviously high religious order. The higher ranking of the two is human in appearance while the other cleric is dwarven. They both stand as Keryth enters the room, but they do not bow. The human speaks, "Heironeous greets you, dragon-priest. You wear your faith proudly, that is something to be respected. I am Braachus, cheif priest of this temple. My associate is Dhorgrad, my second. How may we be of your service this day?"


Keryth bows his head to both priests before answering their query, “A pleasure to meet two so high in Heironeous’ favour, your attendance on this matter honours me. I am Keryth and these are two of my companions Destiny and Thibbledorf Pwent, we also have two Bous with us though they are on another task at the moment, reacquiring an item stolen from one of them when we were all robbed the other evening. Now to the matter at hand...I and my companions were hoping to be of some assistance to you, if you would be interested in our aid, in finding out what has happened to your uncommunicative temple. The acolyte which just led us here informed us of that much yesterday, but knew no more. So if you do wish our aid in this task we would be most appreciative of some specifics, most importantly where the temple may be found and who we should be looking for.”


The high priest replies in a very business-like tone. "Ah, the temple in Foothills*, then. Yes, we have been extremely discouraged by reports coming out of that villiage. It is believed that the government of that tiny town has become corrupted from the mayor down. As far as how the people themselves are, we cannot be sure. The last report we had was that the head priest of that temple was encountering resistance to his daily proclamations for the greatness of Heironeous. The wealthy in the town were especially adjitated by his daily messages. He asked for assistance from nearby temples, but no assistance came. He then asked for assistance from any temple of Heironeous in the land, and a few responded. All the priests who have been sent there to investigate have not been heard from since. If you are willing to undertake a quest, I could manage to collect what funds we can gather and provide for your travel. We are a small town ourselves with minimal resources. But my priests can provide holy water, food, and perhaps even a few scrolls if that would be needed."

*Foothills:
Foothills is a very small suburb of Dullstown - in the northern most extreme of the kingdom of Barghast. While Foothills is only a meager 500 people in population, Dullstown is the 2nd largest city in the regency under the control of Regent Colvert. 


“Well any assistance you could provide for the quest would be appreciated, however we would not claim it until we were ready to pursue the problem with our full attention. How far from Theropa is Dullstown anyway? For if it is a fair distance it is not something we will be able to pursue immediately as we first must handle a local problem, hopefully it will finish with the creature we seek to confront, but you can never be sure in these matters...”


The dwarven second smiles briefly and adds, "Dullstown is many days into the north. Foothills is a few hours journey beyond that. I mean not to sound overshadowed in negativity, but if you are planning on pursuing this matter I would recommend that you take care of the business that you have here and say your goodbyes. Even if you are successful, you will be gone many long days."

Braachus nods in agreement. "If you need a few days, that will only help us to help you prepare for this journey. I do not mean to presume your acceptance, but if you give us a minimum of two days to help you prepare, we may provide a few potions and scrolls if you would like. As a cleric, I am sure you are aware of what my priests of the temple may do. At any time you may make a request - I will determine if it is possible."


Keryth considers the words of both priests before replying, “Well before undertaking such a long journey I would need to discuss it with the rest of our group...they shouldn’t be too far behind actually, so we may be able to give you a definitive decision shortly. Currently I’m inclined for the time being to leave the task unaccepted until we return and find ourselves with ample time to pursue your quest, as I would hate to give my word that we will assume the task you have presented us with, only to find I cannot keep it immediately.”

Pausing for several moments to gauge their reaction, Keryth then explains his reasoning. “To put your minds at ease that it’s not the length of the quest or that we find it unworthy, I will detail the task that occupies our thoughts and time currently. We are at the moment in pursuit of a goblin that paid to have us robbed, and we’ve heard that the robbery may have been associated with some form of prophecy so you’ll understand why I’d currently rather not commit our services to any long journeys until that is resolved.”

Knowing that the preparations may be a moot point, he decides to discuss that eventuality as well just in case. “As for the preparations, well I’m sure we could use at least a few days rest after our business with the goblin and its minions before moving on...assuming that task we currently pursue doesn’t lead us to a greater problem. So I would imagine any preparations could begin when we return from our goblin hunt.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 27, 2005)

Bahruul listens intently to the debrief "As I said to your acolyte my strength is at your disposal Bahruul says as he turns to the priests "But it is as friend Keryth suggests, we have an issue we must attend to before we can aid you. If our mission meets with success then I, at the least, will make my way with all haste to attend your requirements"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 27, 2005)

Dhorgrad, the second highest ranking priest, responds to Bahruul by saying, "For one of such natural instincts, your civility is greatly noted.  May both serve you well and bring you back alive and ready to respond to our aid."

Braachus responds to Keryth with a lsight bow of his own.  "We will await your return, then.  May Heironeous journey with the Platinum Dragon and protect you in your immediate quest."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 27, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“That is all we can ask for Braachus,” Keryth replies solemnly, “May Bahamut watch over your missing priests too until we may locate them.”


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 27, 2005)

Sensing that the discussion is finished with Bahruul makes his way back to the entrance and then outside where he waits for his companions to catch up. Once the group is together he says "So we're now going after the goblin? Get to have me some killin' time" he says the last with a grin and a wink, and a feigned redneck accent, his thumb tracing its way down his blade.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Oct 27, 2005)

As soon as he gets outside Pwent yells out, "Yeah! I can BREATHE again!"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 28, 2005)

As the party heads out of town and away from general civilization, the path continues to demonstrate a well travelled nature about it.  The land in this area of Barghast is relatively flat and forested, which keeps the land from being eroded or even disturbed too much.  Many of the trees have just begun to bud, and the river that runs through this part of the country is running high from where it can be seen from the road.

Along the way, Destiny remembers to give Byntrou the crystal that he had asked to be picked up.  "It isn't very expensive, Byntrou ... but you said all you needed was a crystal and we were on a tight budget."  The crystal is clear and small enough to rest easily in one's palm of their hand.

Before too long, the party comes upon the hill that they had been told they would find.  Part of the way up the hill, it is even possible to see what appears to be the cave entrance which they seek.  Normally the entrance would not be visible from the road, but the lack of full leaves on the trees keeps the entrance just in plain sight.  Of course, this also means that the travlers along the road are also more visible than normal.

As the party looks at the cave, it clealy appears to be a naturally formed cave, rather than a cave dug for mining purposes.  The opening is oblong, more wide at the bottom than at the top.  The top of the cave appears to be no more than eight feet above the cave's floor.  Other than a very overgrown resemblance of a trail, there appears to be no sign of structured life within the cave.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 28, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Well here we are, I suppose we’d better go explore the cave and see whether Dreeves lied to us or not,” Keryth says as he takes the lantern from the backpack and prepares it for use, handing it to Destiny unlit as she is the the person least likely to enter combat directly should it arise.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 28, 2005)

Destiny takes the lantern, looks at it, looks back at Keryth, and fakes a hurt frown.

"I know what this means.  Give it to the wee one who's got no big stick to beat people with.  I hear ya loud and clear.  You're just lucky I don't have a stick, cause if I did ... well, then ... I suppose I'd be a much less likely cantidate to handle the lantern!"

At the end she smiles at Keryth.  "Just kidding around, big guy.  Of course I'll take the lantern.  My powers only require one free hand anyway - so it makes sense."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 28, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Well I would have given it to Byntrou, but he seems to like wielding his scimitar in two hands. Anyway in your hands Destiny it may throw some strange and frightening shadows towards our enemies coming from so low down behind a bunch of large and somewhat scary shapes,” Keryth chuckles.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 28, 2005)

Getting a closer look at the cave (5 feet out from the opening) reveals that while the cave is indeed natural, there have been some modifications made.  Stacked inside the cave entrance is a bit of wood - it appears to be scraps from a building project rather than stacked firewood.  There are also several places in the ground where it appears several very large, metal objects were dragged or pushed down the mouth of the cave.  The ruts are not deeply engraved in the stone floor, but they are significantly scratched into the floor of the cave.  Destiny lights the lantern and shines it into the mouth of the cave.  The cave appears to be empty for as long as can be seen ... although it is clear that the light is not reaching anywhere near the end of the cave.

The air at the mouth of the cave is much cooler than the air outside the mountain.  The path inside the cave does descend doward rather sharply at the beginning.


----------



## jkason (Oct 28, 2005)

*Byntrou, sorcerous barbarian*

Byntrou takes the crystal and bows his head. 

"_Tchyen_*, Destiny. You are right that the price means little; this is important as a focus, rather than a comsumable material. Should we encounter any strange writings, this may be important," he says, stowing the crystal in one of his robe's pockets. 

At the cave entrance, Byn retrieves one of the scraps of leather Gav found. 

"Before we enter, a moment for me to prepare," he says. Holding the leather in the palm of one hand, Byntrou passes his other above it, a soft mumble coming from him. He lifts the free hand, fingers closing as if around an invisible string. Indeed, the leather lifts slightly into the air with no apparent support. With a quick series of harsh consonants, Byntrou snaps his fingers. The air about him seems to quiver like the wavering above a campfire. Then the effect is gone, the leather laying in the open palm again. 

Byn looks up and smiles, returning the leather to its pocket and bringing his recently retrieved bow off his back (though he leaves the arrows in their quiver for the moment).

"Now that I'm a bit harder to hit, let's see what this cave has to offer," he says. 

OOC: [sblock] Casting *Mage Armor* on himself. +4 armor bonus to AC for the next hour.[/sblock]

*: [sblock]A pleasant, casual level of thanks. (BTW, if I'm getting carried away playing with Bous society, feel free to roll your eyes and tell me enough's enough.  )[/sblock]


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Oct 28, 2005)

"What's with all the wood and stuff?" Pwent wonders aloud as he takes his first steps into the cave


----------



## unleashed (Oct 28, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Well I guess there’s something here after all...as for the wood Pwent, my guess is that they’ve built something further into the cave. Whatever it is I hope we can get past it,” Keryth remarks, “Let us be about our task then so we can return all the sooner.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 29, 2005)

Destiny looks at the pile of wood.  "I agree with Keryth.  Something's obviously been built, and they've not hiddent he evidence too well.  Most likely they're not afraid of being discovered."

As the party proceeds down the cave entrance, suddenly a wall comes into view.  The wall is ... made of wood, apparently the same stuff that is at the entrance.  The cave widens to about 10 feet across at this point, and there is a door with no handle in the middle of the wall.  There does appear to be a very small hole in the middle of the door - about the right height for a human face.  From the other side of the door can be heard a voice, "We don't want none, now if you don't know any better lemme give you some advice.  GO HOME!"  The voice is clearly male, and based upon the deep pitch the voice is most likely from a person about Byntrou's size.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 29, 2005)

*Bahruul Bous Barbarian*

Stopping before the door Bahruul plants his feet and draws his battle axe. He carefully tests the blades edge with his thumb and looks over his shoulder at Bryn, his head motioning towards the door "barg-Gruul*" he barks in the guttural language of the bous "I love the sound of my axe biting into wood" he casually continues in the common language of men "I will be but a moment my friends" with that he takes the couple of strides he needs to get within striking distance of the door, winds up and attempts to bury his axe deep in the door, at about the level of the eye hole is.

[sblock]barg-Gruul loosely translates to bloody idiot[/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 29, 2005)

The axe sinks deep into door - cracking it, but not opening any significant holes.  The structure of the door is weakened enough that one more good blow would probably break off the top third of the door.

"Oh," the voice says calmly - although it sounds as if it has wisely moved from right behind the door.  "You're one of those.  You think that just because there is an unusual wooden door built in a dungeon that gives you permission to come through it to the other side.  Well, have at the door, I say.  It's a bit stronger than it looks, no?  But seriously, have at the door.  You'll notice that big pile of wood at the entrance?  Thats from the last group that wanted revenge.  They wanted their _little stolen items back_.  So they huffed, and they puffed, and they chopped my door down.  But you notice who's still here now.  I can always make another one when you're dead.  I'll be waiting for you here on the other side."

The voice clearly seems to be intent on confidently mocking the party.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Oct 30, 2005)

Pwent takes his cue and charges at the door with spit flying and a growl.
[sblock]If the door looks like it will topple then bull rush if not then normal attack[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 30, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Keryth watches the two warriors try to penetrate the door, while making sure his shield is correctly set on his arm he takes up his morningstar in his right hand.


----------



## jkason (Oct 30, 2005)

*Byntrou, sorcerous barbarian*

Byn kneels down next to Destiny to whisper "Do you need to touch a person to pull that stomach trick you do? If not, I think we might be able to spook him if we combine it with my light trick from last night. I can make a person-shaped light the same way, and that may be enough, but I figure a vengeful spirit's all the more frightening if it's 'boiling his insides,' you know?"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 30, 2005)

Bahruul takes another whack at the door and the top third of the door sends a mass of splinters and solid wood into the room beyond the door.  Unfortuantely, the only thing the party can see inside the room is a few spots of light reflecting off the natural rock ceiling. 

Destiny watches the top portion of the door shatter and while looking at the doorway she replies to Byntrou, “Unfortunately, I have to touch my victim.  Actually, what I do is give them a glimpse of many possibilities that could happen in their life.  The influx of all their future possibilities comfuses their brain and they get physically sick.  But I gotta be close to get a sense of my prey … so to speak.” 

A brief sound of clapping can be heard on the other side of the door, almost as if to mock the efforts of the party.  "Almost there, boys ..." comes a heckle from inside the door.

Pwent's approach lands his body flat against the door and the door jerks off its hinges and Pwent falls with the door into the room.  The door itself breaks into several pieces as it falls under the strain that Pwent enforced.  As Pwent emerges through the door, the voice adds, "I do believe that now would be a good time, gentlemen."

ROUND ONE:

Pwent:
[Sblock]Only after entering the room does Pwent realize that there is more than one person inside the room.  There are actually three, each of them looks like a human.  One of them has a crossbow trained on Pwent's position.  The other - most likely the one who spoke the whole time, has a greatsword that rivals the size of Bahruul's.  The third one also has a greatsword.  Needless to say, they look like they are out for blood.

The one with the crossbow strikes first, sending a crossbow bolt right into Pwent's side.  The one who had spoken laughs and says, "Nice shot, Mirth!"  Mirth replies, "Thanks, Garth!"  He prepares another shot.

[Sblock]4 damage done by the bolt[/Sblock]

Garth, the one who looks as though he had done all the talking, approaches next as Pwent gets to his feet.  He bats Pwent around with the edge of the sword, hitting Pwent hard.  This time the other greatsword weilding one adds, "Wonderful strike, Garth!"  To which, Garth very politely replies, "Why thank you, Patrick!"

[Sblock]11 damage from the attack [/Sblock]

Patrick looks as though he will be able to strike before Pwent is able.  His attack was readied as well.[/Sblock]

Everyone except Pwent:

Standing outside the room and watching Pwent fall into the room, the first thing the party can see is that literally as Pwent crashes through the door, a crossbow bolt lodges into his side.  The voice which had already spoken a few times says,  "Nice shot, Mirth!"  Mirth replies, "Thanks, Garth!" 

Before Pwent is able to react except to begin to get to his feet, Garth - the one who had done all the talking - approaches Pwent.  The party can only help but watch as he bats Pwent around with the edge of the sword, hitting Pwent hard.  This time a third voice adds, "Wonderful strike, Garth!"  To which Garth very politely replies, "Why thank you, Patrick!"


ALL: Battlefield Map:
[Sblock]
	
	



```
|M   |
|p G |
| P  |
|- --|
 | B|
 |Kb|
 |D |
```

"|" & "-" are walls, each representing 5 feet
M = Mirth, p = Patrick, G = Garth
P = Pwent, K=Keryth, B=Bahruul, b = Byntrou, D = Destiny[/Sblock]

OOC:
[Sblock]In case anyone is wondering, Pwent fell victim to readied actions.  Hopefully you all saw that coming, at least.  It is unfortunate ... but hopefully clearly understandable.[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 30, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Keryth calling out a prayer in draconic casts _spiritual weapon_, which causes a heavy pick of force to coalesce before him, directing it to strike the swordsman who struck Pwent.

OOC
[SBLOCK]+0 Init; +5 melee [1d8+1; 20/x4; piercing; heavy pick (_spiritual weapon_)], lasts 3 rounds.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Oct 30, 2005)

*Byntrou, sorcerous barbarian*

"All for the best, Destiny, looks like our herdmates have pushed us a little past subterfuge," Byn says as he stands again. 

At first, it seems Byntrou is preparing to fire an arrow. He pulls his bow up into position, muttering something unintelligible. But he never grabs an arrow, nor for that matter, the bowstring. Instead, he seems to mime pulling it back. Surprisingly, when he mimes the release, there is a shot: a flashing bolt of ... something shoots forth, zig-zagging unnaturally around Bahruul, Pwent, and Patrick to sink home in Mirth's stomach.

OOC:[sblock]cast *Magic Missle*, target Mirth.[/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 30, 2005)

ROUND ONE (Continued):

Byntrou's spell blast's into Mirth's midsection.  He looks a little worse for wear, but he continues to load his crossbow for the next shot.  Patrick smirks as Mirth takes a blow and adds, "Ow, Mirth, you've been hit!"  Garth laughs at Patrick's comment ... as if to play down the damage taken to Mirth.

Patrick steps up and lines up his slice at Pwent with his greatsword and connects with another devastating blow.  As Patrick recoils his sword into a postion to attacka gain, he adds, "Take that, you intruding fiend!"  Garth cheers quickly as Patrick lands a blow and adds to Pwent, "That'll teach you to delve into dungeons where you aren't invited to go!"

Pwent:
[Sblock]Patrick's attack deals another 13 damage.  I believe that brings Pwent down to 4 if I did my math right.[/Sblock]

OOC:
[Sblock]Waiting on actions for Bahruul and Pwent.  Keryth is unfortunately last in the init order.  Unleashed, I am assuming you mean for Keryth to target Garth, the one who did all the talking before the door was opened and the one who struck Pwent first.  Assuming that is correct, no need to clarify.[/Sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 31, 2005)

*Bahruul Bous Barbarian*

Bahruul takes a 5' step diagonally through the door so that he stands to the left of Pwent "You shouldn't have done that little man" he growls at the man that struck his dwarven ally "BEEEHRRRROOONN TEK NARL"* he spits as he draws back his axe, and swings hard at his opponent yelling out "Kerryth, Pwent looks like he good use some of Bahamut's aid". 

OOC: +7 attack

* Boes battle cry


----------



## unleashed (Oct 31, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Revised combat action for Keryth perhaps...either way he'll call out a prayer in draconic.

OOC
[SBLOCK]Since it looks like I have the time I’ll amend my action and make a contingent choice.

If Pwent is not the recipient of a killing blow before Keryth acts Keryth will instead step into the doorway and heal Pwent with a _cure moderate wounds_ (2d8+7) converting the _spiritual weapon_ he was intending to cast.

If on the other hand Pwent is dead, Keryth will cast his _spiritual weapon_ at Garth as intended; +5 melee [1d8+1; 20/x4; piercing; heavy pick (_spiritual weapon_)], lasts 3 rounds.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 31, 2005)

ROUND ONE (Continued):

As Bahruul steps forward and slices, a loud pop can be head through the entrance to the cave.  The pop seems to come from the area between Patrick and Bahruul as Bahruul's greatsword parts the air between himself and Patrick.  The sword continues straight for Patrick, who's face takes on a quick look of disbelief.  It is clear that Bahruul has caught Patrick cleanly unaware and no defense is even offered against Bahrul's greatsword.  The edge of the blade sinks deep into Patrick's midsection, nearly severing him in half.  It goes without saying that while Patrick is technically still alive - only a great magical healing will heal these wounds that have been inflicted.  Garth growls at Bahruul, "You'll pay for that when I'm through with your friend, you horned beast!  What are you, some sort of minotaur reject with all that white hair?"

Bahruul:
[Sblock]I don't normally relate damage done by the players against NPCs, but I do like to tell the players when they scored a confirmed crit.  It should go without saying that Bahruul just butchered Patrick in one very mighty blow.[/Sblock]

Destiny watches as Bahruul takes care of Patrick and she chooses to focus on Garth.  She releases a ray of psychic energy toward Garth, but is unable to connect with her effect on account of the cover provided by the wall and the fact that she wanted to make sure she missed Pwent.  Her attack harmlessly dissipates in the open space behind Garth.

New Battlefield Map:
[Sblock]
	
	



```
|M   |
|  G |
|BP  |
|- --|
 |  |
 |Kb|
 |D |
```

M = Mirth, G = Garth
B= Bahruul, P = Pwent, K = Keryth, b = Byntrou, D = Destiny[/Sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 31, 2005)

*Byntrou, sorcerous barbarian*

Lowering his bow, Byntrou grimaces. He raises his free hand above his head, three fingers and a thumb sticking upwards. As he begins swinging his arm in a fast circle, he speaks familiar, harmonic phrases. He brings his arm down as if flinging something forward, and sure enough, four torch-like glows shoot across the space, and at his direction they spin wildly about Garth's head.  

OOC:[sblock]I'm trying something that I can't actually find rules for: Byntrou's casting *Dancing Lights*. There's nothing in the spell description that says they cause penalties, but it seemed logical to me that four lights the size of torches spinning at high speeds around your head (they can move 100 feet per round, which makes for a heck of a lot of circles around a human head in a few seconds) ought to make it pretty tough to see what you're doing and/or concentrate on what you see.

If that's pushing things too much from RAW, let me know. I'll probably just have Byn send off another magic missle in that case.[/sblock]


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Oct 31, 2005)

Pwent's concious is knocked out of him but he's still standing.[sblock=OOC]If I make my tumble check to avoid AoO then attack Garth then move backward to the P through 1 and 2
|M   |
|  G |
|B1  |
|-2--|
 |P |
 |Kb|
 |D |

If not withdraw behind the wall[/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 1, 2005)

END OF ROUND ONE:

Pwent takes a swing at Garth, but unfortunately is unable to affect the burly fighter through his breastplate armor.  Pwent is, however, able to sucessfully retreat into a more safe area for the time being.  Keryth is able to heal Pwent from this position without putting himself at risk.

Keryth, Pwent:

[Sblock]Pwent regains 16 HP, putting him up to 20[/Sblock]

ROUND TWO:

Garth slides over and takes a swing at Bahruul.  Unfortunately, the moisture from inside the cave causes his lower hand to slide a little bit down the handle.  The blade misses Bahruul completely, although Garth does manage to keep the weapon in his hands.

Mirth also targets Bahruul with a crossbow bolt, but the bolt stick in the wooden wall behind Bahruul.  Angrily he adds to Bahruul, "What are you, some kind of golden boy or something?"

Battlefield Map:
[Sblock]
	
	



```
|M   |
| G  |
|B   |
|- --|
 |P |
 |Kb|[COLOR=DarkOrange]*[/COLOR]
 |D |
```

*Unleashed, see OOC thread if you already haven't for Keryth's position[/Sblock]


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Nov 1, 2005)

Finally knowing he isn't dyeing Pwent lets himself go and charges the inflictor of is pain and attempts to pin him to the ground
[sblock=OOC]Rage and then 
1: charge Garyth and attempt to grapple
or if Garyth is dead
2: move to 3 and grapple Mirth
|M   |
|  3 |
|B2  |
|-1--|
 |P  |
 |Kb|
 |D |[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 1, 2005)

*Byntrou, sorcerous barbarian*

"Something like that," Byntrou mutters to the crossbowman's curse. He mimes his string draw again, muttering strange words until he lets loose another arcane bolt to zip along and land in Mirth's belly.

OOC:[sblock]Looks like there's still no clear shot for a regular arrow unless Byntrou actually runs through the door, so re-casting *Magic Missle* instead to try to take out their ranged attacker.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 1, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Keryth steps to Pwent’s side again, calling upon the power of Bahamut in draconic before reaching out to ease his wounds once more.

OOC
[SBLOCK]Keryth will follow Pwent's mad charge and cast a _cure light wounds_ (1d8+5) on him using _comprehend languages_ to power the spell.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 1, 2005)

"Hah, I told him he would pay little man, and you will be next! Swing at me will you? Well feel the bite of me borrowed steel" Bahrull draws his weapon back and swings heavily at Garth.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 4, 2005)

END OF ROUND TWO:

The magical bolt from Byntrou does blast at Mirth, but he retains his position and his ground.  He looks a little worse for wear, but still capable of slinging a few more bolts in Bahruul's direction.

Bahruul's hefty attack cuts deep into Garth.  The cocky fighter's eyes fly wide open in pain and surprise with the attack.  He looks wounded, but not yet close to being done.

Pwent is able to charge Garth and grab hold, however Garth uses his sword as a lever to pry Pwent away and free himself of the grapple attempt.

Keryth reaches out a healing touch on Pwent, following him into conflict.

Pwent, Keryth:
[Sblock]The spell restores 7 hitpoints, bringing Pwent up to 27[/Sblock]

Destiny realizes that there is very little that she can do without firing through her friends and into a melee – risking damage to Bahruul.  She appears ready to strike out if needed.

ROUND THREE:

Garth takes a swing at Bahruul again, but the Bous is able to deflect the blow away from his body and Garth’s attack falls harmlessly to the side.

Mirth is able to take advantage of Bahruul’s attempt to deflect Garth’s strike.  Mirth squeezes a bolt into the melee and grins as he watches it find its home in Bahruul.

Bahruul:
[Sblock]Confirmed critical against Bahruul, who takes 11 damage[/Sblock]

Battlefield Map:
[Sblock]
	
	



```
|M   |
| G  |
|BP  |
|-K--|
 |  |
 | b|
 |D |
```
[/Sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 4, 2005)

Gasping as the bolt strikes true Bahruul grimaces and shouts at Mirth "You shouldn't have done that, surrender would have been your better option. Soon you will feel the bite of my steel, and bite true it will" before he again swings his heavy blade at the now wounded Garth.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 4, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Keryth hoping he is done will spells for the moment hefts his morningstar, looking for an opening as he whispers a quiet prayer to Bahamut to let him strike true should the opportunity arise.

OOC
[SBLOCK]Assuming Pwent moves to allow him access (or if he can already enter the room), Keryth will step forward (as long as it doesn’t require provoking an AOO) and strike Garth, +4 melee [1d8+2; 20/x2; bludgeoning and piercing; morningstar].

If Garth is already down he will move to the position directly behind where Garth now stands (relative to Keryth) and strike at Mirth, trapping the crossbowman.

If neither of those options present themselves he will heal whoever is wounded worse of Bahruul and Pwent at the time of his action, casting a _cure light wounds_ (1d8+5), sacrificing his _bless_ to power the casting.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Nov 4, 2005)

*Byntrou, sorcerous barbarian*

Byntrou grimaces at the crowded battlefield. "Last one," he mutters under his breath, miming the string pull and letting loose a third magic bolt to careen around his fellows and knock Mirth again.

"Listen to my herdmate, humans. Surrender now and you have a chance to live. Keep fighting, and you'll surely wind up like your already-slaughtered friend."

OOC:[sblock]Once more, MM to Mirth[/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 4, 2005)

ROUND THREE: (Continued)

The magical energy impacts Mirth once more.  This energy has a greater affect and causes Mirth to take a step back in an attempt to try and catch himself.  Without warning, he merely slumps over onto the ground and is motionless - allowing his crossbow to fall to his feet.

Bahruul's blade bites into Garth once more, causing more damage.  Garth smirks a bit, not knowing what has happened to Mirth.  "We'll still put a hurting on you for that last strike - you watch.  Even if you best me, you'll not get to the overlord."  He regrips his sword in a fashion that indicates he will not yeild unless he is struck down.

Battlefield Map:
[Sblock]
	
	



```
|    |
| G  |
|BP  |
|-K--|
 |  |
 | b|
 |D |
```
[/Sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 4, 2005)

*Byntrou, sorcerous barbarian*

Knowing he hasn't the energy to call forth another magical arrow, Byntrou notches mundane arrow into his bow, though he holds his shot.

"You're all alone now, Garth. If you'll not be smart enough to surrender, at least put your self-importance to more use and brag to us about who this overlord is. Spill your guts before we do, won't you?"

OOC:[sblock]Readied action: If he gets a clear shot and Garth hasn't surrendered, Byn will take a shot with his composite longbow. If not, he'll let the front liners finish off Garth.[/sblock]


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Nov 4, 2005)

Pwent slugs him on in the face
[sblock=ooc]Subdual attack[/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 4, 2005)

END OF COMBAT:

Pwent strikes Garth in the face, bloddying his nose and causing blood to spurt across the room.  Garth grumbles and retorts back to Byntrou, "If you don't know who the overlord is, then I believe you have bitten off more than you can chew!"  He smirks and watches as Keryth slides over to attack.

Keryth swings and connects against Garth, spilling him to the floor.  The morningstar crushes much of Garth's face that wasn't already broken from Pwent.  Technically Garth is still alive, but he will not last much longer in his present condition.

Looking around the room, the party sees a room about 30 feet long.  At the end of the room is a thin hallway, no more than 4 feet wide.  That appears to be the only direction the party can head except out of the cave.  The three bodies lay crumpled on the floor in the same positions in which they fell.

Destiny squeezes past Pwent and looks at the damage using the lit lantern.  "Weee.  You guys took care of them.  Didn't even make me break a sweat.  'Course, fighting in such close quarters limits my effectiveness, I don't know about the rest of you."


----------



## jkason (Nov 4, 2005)

*Byntrou, sorcerous barbarian*

"I agree, little one. I spent more magical energy than I would have cared to since the cramped quarters blocked my way to use a bow. Still, we've bested them, which is the important thing," Byntrou says as he makes his way through the door, as well. He puts his readied arrow back in the quiver, and slings the bow on his back as he kneels down to search the bodies. 

"They weren't very forthcoming with information, but let's see if we can't at least cajole some material gain from them now that they're quiet."


----------



## unleashed (Nov 4, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Well it’s all much the same to me Destiny, especially without a distance weapon except my magic,” walking across to Mirth’s body Keryth picks up the crossbow and bolt case, counting the bolts as he says, “I might take these for the time being though if no-one minds.” Assuming no-one protests he clips the bolt case to his belt and shifts his shield to his back, preparing to use the crossbow in future engagements for the time being. That done, he asks, “Anyone still seriously wounded...I can call on Bahamut’s aid a few more times today at least?”

As he awaits a response he ponders aloud, “Hmm, I wonder how far this group goes...is the goblin the overlord or is that some leader even the goblin reports to...”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 5, 2005)

Searching the bodies reveals a few interesting things.  Upon Garth is found a breastplate armor, his greatsword, and 3 lapis lazuli.  Upon Patrick is found another greatsword, 2 obsidian, and another set of breastplate armor.  Upon Mirth is found the crossbow, a single case of bolts, a rapier, a mandolin, a set of leather armor, and 10 gold.

Keryth:
[Sblock]Opening the case of bolts reveals 7 bolts remaining[/Sblock]

Destiny adds, "It does seem strange, though.  These were three humans..."


----------



## unleashed (Nov 5, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Well I suppose they need some people who can move freely in the towns...” Keryth replies.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 5, 2005)

Scooping up the lapis luzuli, obsidian and gold Bahruul turns to Keryth "I have this ragged hole in my side where the bolt bit true but I can handle the pain. Who wants to carry this?" he says holding out the booty.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 5, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Well I’d say Destiny should carry the gems at least as they weigh little, as for the gold we can put that in the backpack. I suppose we should pile the rest up here somewhere and pick it up on the way out, assuming it’s still here when we get back,” Keryth replies, as he walks over to Bahruul, “Hmm, give me a look at that wound...well it definitely looks bad enough for a little magic.” Keryth gestures and whispers a prayer in draconic while placing his hand over Bahruul’s wound and drawing the bolt out.

OOC
[SBLOCK]Keryth cast _cure light wounds_ (1d8+5) of Bahruul, using his prepared _bless_ to power the casting.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 6, 2005)

Destiny replies, "Well, I can carry the gems easily enough.  I've already got the one stowed away nicely.  A few more won't make much difference."

She looks down the hallway and then back at the dead as the rest of the items are piled up as per Keryth's suggestion.  "I know this sounds really cliche, but that hallway isn't very wide and we'll have to go single file until it opens.  No doubt that is by design of course..."  Her voice trails off into silence.

Bahruul, Keryth:
[Sblock]Keryth's spell heals 9 HP, bringing Bahruul up to 37 by my tally[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 6, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Yes, let’s just hope they don’t have a wizard capable of blasting us all or the coridor isn’t trapped...hmm, it’s a pity Gav couldn’t join us, we could have used his talents right about now I think...” Keryth replies as he checks Pwent’s injuries. “Hmm, that doesn’t look too bad, I think it will be okay for now.”


----------



## jkason (Nov 6, 2005)

*Byntrou, sorcerous barbarian*

"Well," Byn says softly, so his voice doesn't carry down the corridor if there are people waiting and listening, "That light trick of mine can be used to create something that looks humanoid. I could do that and send it down the corridor a ways, see if anyone bites. It only lasts about a minute, though, so we'll only have our ethereal advance scout for a short while. And, of course, if there's not a trap waiting, we might alert someone who didn't realize we were coming."


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Nov 6, 2005)

"I'll go after the light-man" Pwent volenteers enthusiastically.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 6, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Well it’s a risk either way, but I think the glowing humanoid might just be a little too obvious, and you’re right Byntrou it could attract unwanted attention. I think a cautious approach will serve us best, and it might even save Pwent a few injuries...my healing magic isn’t infinite after all,” Keryth replies as quietly as before, ending his last statement with a chuckle at Pwent's enthusiasm.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 6, 2005)

Destiny loks to Byntrou and adds, "Besides, you have already used several of your magical energies.  If yours are anything like mine and apparently like Keryth's, you don't have an infinite supply of them either."


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 7, 2005)

"Thank you Keryth, both you and Bahamuut. Bahruul says in as much of a whisper as he can muster "So let us proceed then shall we? Pwent up front, I'll follow immediately behind which should give you all some cover" the large Bous says with a small chuckle "I think that this little engagment' he says with a wave at the ruined door and the scattered bodies "will have alerted any down this corrior anyway.". 

OOC: I concur HPs at 37


----------



## jkason (Nov 7, 2005)

*Byntrou, sorcerous barbarian*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Destiny loks to Byntrou and adds, "Besides, you have already used several of your magical energies.  If yours are anything like mine and apparently like Keryth's, you don't have an infinite supply of them either."




"Indeed, Destiny, though most of the powers I can still call up aren't as easy to aim as the bolts I just used. I'm not sure how useful they'll be in these cramped quarters." Here he shrugs. "Still, as others say, no point in calling more attention to ourselves if it's unlikely to be of use. Time to try the tunnel, then?" 

With that, Byn pulls out his scimitar. "You'll want Keryth's healing touch closer to you, herdmate. I'll take up the rear, though hopefully we needn't worry about either end of our little procession."


----------



## unleashed (Nov 8, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Okay, if you want the back Byntrou it’s yours,” Keryth interjects, “Let’s be on our way then, perhaps we can surprise the next group if we’re  lucky...”

OOC
[SBLOCK]So that’s Pwent, Bahruul, Destiny, Keryth, and Byntrou for the marching order.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Nov 8, 2005)

Pwent eagerly starts walking into the cave and quickly says, "Well at least the goblin can't get out now, and they can't surround us either.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 8, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“I wouldn’t guarantee they can’t surround us, they could still have people outside the cave. Hopefully you’re right that the goblin can’t get out, though if he’s smart enough to set all this up he could have an escape route too...” Keryth replies thoughtfully.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 8, 2005)

The corridor takes on an eerie appearance - almost stereotypical of that of a dungeon waiting to be explored.  The narrow, cramped hallway has a ceiling that gradually closes to just under 6'5" tall, of course making it difficult for the taller members of the party to walk upright.  There seems to be no movement in the hallways ahead, although several times the shadows cast by the lowly held light casts an odd shadow upon the wall.  A few times Destiny looks strangely at a shadow before muttering and moving along.  "I swear, my mind is playing tricks on me... and that is not a position I am familiar with."

As the party heads deeper down the tunnel, approximately 100 feet into the cave in the downward sloping tunnel, the air cools significantly and becomes increasingly damp.  Suddenly, up ahead can be seen two doors.  About 20 feet in front of Pwent is a door straight ahead and a door to the left.  The right appears to be solid rock the whole way along the tunnel.  A strangle scuffling sound can be heard from the door to the left.  In some manner, it sounds not too much unlike rain hitting a tin rough for about 5 seconds and then the sound ceases.  After about 10 seconds the sound picks up before stopping 5 seconds later.  This pattern continues as long as the party listens.  There does not appear to be any audible sound whatsoever coming from beyond the door that is straight ahead.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 8, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Getting down to Destiny’s level, as they pause at the intersection, Keryth whispers, “Well with such grotesque shape before you to distort the light, I’m not surprised your mind is playing tricks...they are indeed the things of nightmares.” Chuckling a little at his own inventiveness, he says, “All joking aside Destiny, is there anything you’re seeing that you recognise as something we should be worried about if you weren’t worried your mind might be playing tricks?”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 8, 2005)

Destiny also smirks at Keryth's inventiveness.  "I've been using my ability to see into near locales for a few seconds now.  The shadows scare me - usually that means bad things are gonna happen soon.  I don't know what, but I think there is more to it than I am able to see.  But I'll tell you what I can see..." She then whispers into Keryth's ear so that only Keryth can hear.

Keryth:
[Sblock]Destiny continues, "I see nothing straight ahead.  But to the left I see a set of spiked armor like Pwent is always talking about."  She half-smiles.  "Guarded by the largest scropion I've ever seen.  I don't wanna be the one to tell Pwent ..."[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 8, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Whispering even more quietly, Keryth responds so that only Destiny can hear...

Destiny
[SBLOCK]“Yes, I imagine Pwent will charge straight through the door, and I don’t relish the job of putting him back together with the little magic I have left...we will have to go there eventually though when he doesn't find his armour elsewhere. So perhaps if you just mention the scorpion it might engender a little caution...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 8, 2005)

Bahruul taps Pwent on the shoulder to get his attention and then holds a large finger to his lips before pointing to his right ear and then the door on the left, he then thumps himself on the chest and signals that he will listen at the other door.


----------



## jkason (Nov 8, 2005)

*Byntrou, sorcerous barbarian*

Byn stands rear guard, keeping an eye out behind the group as his companions check out the doors. 

OOC:[sblock]Is the corridor any wider in the interesction, or is it still fun with narrow spaces?[/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 8, 2005)

Destiny nods and whispers quietly so all can hear if they strain, "I see a scorpion behind the left door.  A very large scorpion."

Bahruul:
[Sblock]The sounds coming through the door would make sense to Destiny's description.  It very easily could be the noise of a large insect as it moves from one area in the room, pauses and waits, and then moves to another area.[/Sblock]

Area map: [Party came from screen left]
[Sblock]
	
	



```
------------------/-|
               bKDBP\
--------------------|
```

So, no, the corridor does not really widen significantly.  However, there is no telling what is beyond those doors, of course.[/Sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 8, 2005)

*Byntrou, sorcerous barbarian*

Byn grimaces at the image Destiny's warning engenders.

"If you don't 'see' anything behind the other door, and Pwent hears nothing, then I suggest we leave the oversized monster to its room and move on for now. Let's not face anything we don't have to, and maybe we'll survive long enough to grill this goblin about how he knows the Oathbreaker prophecy."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 8, 2005)

Keryth, Byntrou:

[Sblock]Hiding behind Bahruul so that Pwent can't see, Destiny motions for Keryth to be free to tell Byntrou what else she saw.[/Sblock]

All:  Destiny responds, "I didn't see a thing beyond the door straight ahead."


----------



## unleashed (Nov 8, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“If we leave it behind us, let’s just hope it can’t get out of that room and chase us down,” Keryth remarks with a whisper, “Though Dreeves did mention the scorpion as one of the goblin’s favourite pets, and while I pray that it doesn’t perhaps it guards the way deeper into this den of bandits.”

Whispering so only Byntrou can hear...
[SBLOCK]“Destiny says she also sees a set of spiked armor like Pwent is always talking about. I told her just to mention the scorpion, as you can imagine if Pwent knows he’ll just charge through the door.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Nov 8, 2005)

*Byntrou, sorcerous barbarian*

Byntrou nods at Keryth's words. "A scorpion chasing us down the halls does seem like something I'd want to avoid. I don't suppose there's a way we could easily jam the door so it can't be opened from the other side?"


----------



## unleashed (Nov 8, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“If it opens out into the hall I would say yes, but if it opens in towards the scorpion I doubt it...” Keryth replies.

OOC
[SBLOCK]Which way does the door open, I assume into the scorpion’s room.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 8, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Pwent, open the door before you if you can. Let's see if it goes anywhere before we bother with trying to block the scorpion’s door,” Keryth says, speaking softly.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 8, 2005)

OOC:
[Sblock]In this case, both doors open away from the party.  I should also say that I intentionally use the "/" and "\" to represent the doors because the symbols indicate the location of the hinges.  

For example:


```
--/---       ------
PKbBD   OR   PKbBD
------       --/---
```
This would indicate that the hinges are on the left side of the door as the party looks at the door.


```
--\---       ------
PKbBD   OR   PKbBD
------       --\---
```
This would indicate the hinges are on the right.
Of course, with both doors opening inward the hinge information is not very useful.[/Sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 9, 2005)

Before continuing Bahruul slides his axe into its holster and draws his great sword, he then stands ready to enter the room once Pwent opens the door.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Nov 9, 2005)

Pwent turns the handle and if nothing bad happens pushes it slowly open...


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 10, 2005)

As Pwent reaches for the knob in front of the party and turns it, the door cracks open.  Additionally, the floor gives way on a set of hinges between Bahruul and Destiny.  Pwent barely manages to keep hold of the doorknob, but as the door cracks open he is able to dangle above the trap by having a firm grip on the doorknob.

Pwent:
[Sblock]Pwent will be able to scramble up to the other side, but he will be on the opposite side of the pitas the rest of the party.  The door will remain open if Pwent desires.[/Sblock]

Bahruul is not so fortunate.  As the floor gives way, his ability to react is delayed and he drops to the floor of the pit.  His sword slips out of his hand as he plummets and prepares to brace himself for the fall.  Thankfully, Bahruul does not meet up with any spikes at the bottom of the pit - and his sword lands several feet away, undamaged from the impact with the stone floor.  However, thirty feet down is a long way for the Bous to fall.

Bahruul:
[Sblock]The fall does 3d6 falling damage = 8.  You got lucky!   [/Sblock]

Keryth, Byntrou:
[Sblock]Underneath Keryth's and Byntrou's feet (and Destiny's, but she's an NPC   ) a slight rumbling can be felt.  It almost feels as though something is turning continuously - and it has only been occurring since the pit was completely open.[/Sblock]

Map:
[Sblock]
	
	



```
------------------/-|
               bKDXXP
--------------------|
```

XX = Squares opening into the pit, Bahruul is 30 feet down into this pit.[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 10, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Damn, I had a feeling there was something funny going on,” Keryth mutters as the trap is revealed, leaving Bahruul plummeting downward and Pwent hanging on for grim life. Looking over Destiny’s head as she shines the lantern downward, he can just see Bahruul...still alive, fortunate indeed he thinks as he issues a silent prayer to Bahamut, _Thank you Bahamut for holding Bahruul and Pwent protectively in your claws this day_. “Well at least he’s still alive Byntrou,” Keryth calls over his shoulder. _Hmm, was any of that wood just inside the entrance large enough to help?_ he thinks to himself.

OOC
[SBLOCK]Is there an edge left on the sides where the pit cover fell away that we could put pieces of wood between to get to Pwent or are we going to have to get them both out of the pit?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 10, 2005)

AAAIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEE Bahruul says as the floor suddenly drops from beneath him. Hiitting the rough stone floor and rolling to minimise the damage he looks up at his friends "Quick, before the trap resets itself and I'm closed in here, throw me a rope or the door or something " he then quickly moves over to retrieve his sword, rubbing his back.

[sblock]I fell down into a trap that the damn human set off. How do you call that lucky? And where's the damn rogue? [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 10, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Well I don’t think you’re in any danger of it closing right now Bahruul, the mechanism still seems to be running, but it’s probably alerted someone that we’re here,” Keryth calls down.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 10, 2005)

"Which may mean that, for the moment at least, I'm safer down here than you are up there. Any bright ideas?"


----------



## unleashed (Nov 10, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Well I doubt you’re safer, unless there’s another way out of their base, as the door opens right above the pit you’ve fallen into. As for ideas, well you might be big enough to put your feet against one wall and your back against the other and climb out that way.”

Keryth ponders for a few moments before offering a second suggestion.

“If that won't work I’m wondering if any of the wood near the entrance was big enough to be of any help getting you out. If there are any wider than the pit you could probably make some sort of makeshift ladder that zig-zags up the wall closest to us. By resting one end against the corner of the floor and the other against the opposite wall and reversing it at each additional step, placing the low end on the previous high end, it might hold long enough for you to get out.”

OOC
[SBLOCK]Is there any wood wider than the pit by a decent margin (2-3 feet) for the ladder idea?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Nov 10, 2005)

*Byntrou, sorcerous barbarian*

Byn cringes as his herdmate falls, and when talk of solutions comes up, he offers, "Well, there's always the humanoid chain option, though we'd probably need Pwent on this side for that to work."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 10, 2005)

[Sblock]OOC: Sorry, I was in the middle of typing a reply about 3 hours ago when the power went off due to a mining explosion near our house.  {Regular strip mining explosion - not a bad thing}  Anyway, obviously it knocked the power out so it appears that I've been logged on all this time but really wasn't.

So, to catch up on an idea - 

Unleashed:  The wood solution would at least help for the first 10-15 feet of the climb.  The wood planks are about 8 feet in length, not long enough to cross the length of the pit, but definately long enough to span the 5 feet of the pits width.  Furthermore, it is a solution that I honestly had not accounted for - bonus XP for Keryth.[/Sblock]

As the party looks down into the pit and after nearly a minute passes by it becomes quite obvious that the mechanism working underneath the feet of Keryth, Byntrou, and Destiny is actually the mechanism that lifts the trap floor into place.  Judging from the speed of the lift, Bahruul has about 9 minutes left before the floor is lifted into place once more.  Destiny adds, "Uh, oh.  That floor is rising.  If we're going to get wood, its about a minute run back there and then another to return.  That doesn't leave much time."

Bahruul:
[Sblock]The walls of the pit are stone and it might be possible to climb out if Bahruul wishes to give it a try.  Bahruul does have time to wait for a little wood and try to use that to aid the climb attempt as well.[/Sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 10, 2005)

*Byntrou, sorcerous barbarian*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Destiny adds, "Uh, oh.  That floor is rising.  If we're going to get wood, its about a minute run back there and then another to return.  That doesn't leave much time."




"I'm fastest. I'll try to gather the wood up so it's ready when you two get there. Or if it's all light enough, I'll just meet you on the way back. Save some time."

With that, Byntrou hurries back to collect wood, though he makes sure he keeps his scimitar out in case the wood's no longer unattended on his return.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Nov 10, 2005)

Pwent scrambles up the edge of the pit and if nothing dagerous, or shiney, appears to confront him, he calls out, "Move I'm gonna jump" and then jumps toward the other side of the pit.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 10, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Yes, if you can start to drag it this way at least is should save a little time,” Keryth calls to Byntrou as he begins to run after him, taking his shield from his arm to free it for carrying.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 11, 2005)

Pwent, Bahruul:

Destiny does move and without taking a running leap Pwent is barely able to clear the pit - he is now on the side with the rest of the party.

Byntrou, Keryth:

As Keryth and Byntrou begin to move toward the wood pile at the entrance of the cave, they notice that when they came upon the place where the battle against Mirth, Garth, and Patrick was fought that only the bodies of Garth and Patrick remain.  From where Mirth had fallen, a faint outline of bloodied footsteps appear to stagger away toward the cave entrance.  After a few steps, the blood is so faint that it becomes hard to see.  The wood pile is right near the entrance of the cave, and there is no sign of anyone around it.  There are four or five boards that appear to be of 8 foot length that are still sturdy enough to be of use.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 11, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Hmm, I guess we just took it for granted that your magic had finished him off Byntrou, apparently he was faking though. Hopefully he won’t last long out in the wilds by himself, so let's just worry about getting these boards back,” Keryth says picking up one end of the boards Byntrou has had time to pile for carrying, as he looks around to see if Mirth managed to leave with anything but himself.


----------



## jkason (Nov 11, 2005)

*Byntrou, sorcerous barbarian*

Byn frowns.

"I suppose in future I'll need to make sure to slit their throats after the battle," he says wryly, and it's not entirely clear whether he's joking. Either way, he helps heft the wood and heads back with Keryth to get Bahruul out of the pit.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 11, 2005)

Keryth and Byntrou make it back to the pit with relative ease.  Bahruul is still down in the pit and Pwent is now on the same side.  Destiny calls out as she sees them coming, "Hurry, it appears as though we only have about 5 minutes left!"

The pit is 30 feet deep, 5 feet across, 10 feet long.  The boards (4 of them were able to be carried so as to not be unweildy) are each 12 inches across, 1 inch thick, and 8 feet long.


----------



## jkason (Nov 11, 2005)

*Byntrou, sorcerous barbarian*

OOC: [sblock] You made me do geometry research. Math is my enemy. There shall be a reckoning, oh yes.  

Okay, right triangle: a squared + b squared = c squared, where c is the hypotenuse So, bottom side's 5 feet, the hypotenuse is 8. 64 - 25 = 39. Square root of 39 is 6 and some change. 6 * 4 = 24. Plus Bahruul is over 6 feet tall, so ... [/sblock]

"If you stack them as Keryth suggests, _petik_, I think you'll be close enough to pull yourself up with ease. We can try to reach down to you once you've gotten up a little further, as well."

With that, Byn throws the first board down, waiting until Bahruul has placed and ascended it before adding the next.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 12, 2005)

Bahruul scrambles at the sides of the pit, trying to find a hand hold to pull himself up the inside wall.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Nov 12, 2005)

Pwent drops prone and stretches out his arms to reach Bahruul's groping hands and attempts to pull him up.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 12, 2005)

As the boards are handed down Bahruul stops his scrambling and attempts to set the beams as the cleric suggested.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 13, 2005)

With the help of a few of the boards and the stones on the side of the pit, Bahruul does manage to scramble high enough to grab hold of Pwent and scramble the rest of the way out.  After a few minutes, the trap is closed enough that the party can walk over the trap door.  The door to the next room continues to remain open since Pwent left it that way.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 13, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Well which way, the scorpion or the apparently less dangerous path?” Keryth asks, as he tries to get a look through the now open door.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 13, 2005)

Bahruul expels a sigh of relief "Thank you for your help my friends" he mutters somewhat embarrassed by the recent predicament "So what's beyond this door?"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 13, 2005)

The door appears to open into an unlit room.  As Destiny slides forward to shine the light of the lantern into the room, the side and back walls appear to be in a shadowy illumination.  Around the perimeter of the room, the walls appear to have niches cut into the wall.  The niches each appear to be about 4 to 6 feet in height, it is hard to judge the height from this position.  The niches look as though they would be the perfect place to set up statues for reflection, worship or some other ancestral rite.

Keryth:

[Sblock]The lowlight vision allows Keryth to see the area more clearly.  The room is 40 foot square with no furniture.  The niches are infact roughly 5 1/2 feet tall.  For the most part, the niches look as though they have been looted and the statues are removed.  Of course, there are some that are more difficult to see into others based on their placement along the room.  There are some (those along the wall that contains the door the party is looking through) that obviously cannot be seen until the party enters the room - if there are niches even in the wall at all.[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 14, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Hmm, thanks Destiny now I can see clearly, but I don’t see any other doors out of that room. It looks to me like this was once a site of worship, and it wouldn’t surprise me if that trap was put there to protect this chamber. I think it likely the goblin found this older site, and decided to use the tunnel to start his base...well hidden from the outside world,” Keryth says, as he gazes into the room.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 14, 2005)

"So it looks like we're tackling the scorpion" grumbles Bahruul "Anyone want to do anything before we head in?" the big Bous says as he slowly reaches for the door to the scorpion's room.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 14, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Well I could strengthen someone, but that would greatly reduce my ability to heal anyone after the battle. So would you prefer it be saved for healing?” Keryth asks, as he straps his shield back to his arm.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 14, 2005)

Destiny slides back form the edge of the room and looks to Bahruul.  "Just remember, it is a very large scorpion.  I saw it a moment ago and it is a thing to be feared.  Maybe it won't seem so large to a person of your stature, though."


----------



## jkason (Nov 14, 2005)

*Byntrou, sorcerous barbarian*

"Hold a moment before we assault the giant stinger," Byntrou says. He points into the room they've all but abandoned. "Clearly, from the trap we just encountered, there is more space to this cave than it at first appears. Who's to say there isn't a less obvious door in here, if we put ourselves to looking, that is?"


----------



## unleashed (Nov 14, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“You may be right Byntrou, but I have no skill in finding such things. I suppose we could look though if you wish...” Keryth replies.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Nov 14, 2005)

Pwent gets up from his prone position and starts kicking the wall and searching for secret doors.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 15, 2005)

Bahruul holds his position by the door, his muscles trembling in anticapation.


----------



## jkason (Nov 15, 2005)

*Byntrou, sorcerous barbarian*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “You may be right Byntrou, but I have no skill in finding such things. I suppose we could look though if you wish...” Keryth replies.




"Neither have I, unfortunately," Byn admits. "Sadly, it sounds like the kind of thing little Gav might have had a knack for. But, all told, there's still a chance we might find something, and I'll take that chance if it means we can avoid the big creepy crawly a little while longer."

So saying, Byn gestures for Destiny to share the light as he begins combing the walls for some kind of switch or out of place seam.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 15, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Following Byntrou into the large room, Keryth starts searching on the opposite side hoping to meet Byntrou in the middle.

OOC
[SBLOCK]Keryth will copy Byntrou’s search style so you only need ask once if you don’t want to assume a normal search.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 15, 2005)

TWANG!

No sooner does Byntrou hear the sound as he enters the room than he sees a faint movement in one of the niches in the near left corner.  Everyone else sees a crossbow bolt graze his right shoulder.

Byntrou:
[Sblock]Byntrou takes 2 damage.  The fact that it is the near corner means that the light from the lantern in the hall provides almost no illumination, making it impossible to determine which niche it came from exactly.[/Sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 16, 2005)

Hearing the snap of the bow string, and with a howl of inarticulate rage, Bahruul leaps over the area where the trap is and forces his way into the room ready to deliver a killing blow to those that dared attack his herdmate.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 16, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Hearing Bahruul howl behind him, Keryth flattens himself against the wall as the Bous thunders past..._I hope it’s not just an arrow slit of some kind_.


----------



## jkason (Nov 16, 2005)

*Byntrou, sorcerous barbarian*

A gutteral curse escapes Byn as the bolt grazes him. _so much for magical armor_ he thinks dryly, falling back and drawing his scimitar. A familiar melodic issues forth, and Byn mimes hurling a ball. Four lights shoot across the air, hooking at the door and spacing out to illuminate the corner. 

OOC:[sblock]step back out of the room, then cast *Dancing Lights*, sending the lights in to spread to their furthest (they have to be within a 10' radius in relation to each other) to illuminate as much of the corner the attack came from as possible.[/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 16, 2005)

ROUND ONE:

Destiny runs into the room with the lantern, just barely squeezing between Keryth's legs as he dodges Bahruul.  As she enters the room just ahead of the raging Bous, another bolt flies through the air and lashes into Destiny.  "Oof!" she exclaims as the bolt hits.  She turns and faces her attacker and shines the lantern in that direction.  "In one of those!" she yells, pointing.

Bahruul is able to charge into the room, fully raged and ready for action.  His great sword slashes through the air headed for the foe, but it shanks off the edge of the stone niche, allowing  the daring foe to duck in time to resist being struck.

Byntrou's spell accelerates into the left corner and illuminates the niches perfectly.  Any character entering the room can see that the foe is indeed a very mischevous looking halfling.  As Byntrou's spell lights up the corner better than Destiny's lantern, Destiny is able to see the rogue clerly.  She yells, "That theif has my cloak!"

[Sblock]Keryth's action is up next.  I figured Keryth might want to do something a bit more than duck out of the way of the raging Bous.  So feel free to take a full round's worth of action.  And Pwent will follow.[/Sblock]


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Nov 16, 2005)

Pwent is so surprised by the bolt that he almost forgets to react, whe he does he charges into the room andkicks the nearest enemy
[sblock=Combat]
Charge an enemy if possible if not
Move into the room and attack an enemy if possible
If not move as close to an enemy as possible in a single move and activat full defense
AC + 6[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 16, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Keryth moves into the room and positions himself to block the door should Bahruul and Pwent be unable to deal with the thief.

OOC
[SBLOCK]Move 5 feet into the room from the door so he can make an AOO if the thief tries to exit that way.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 17, 2005)

END OF ROUND ONE:

Keryth lines himself up in the doorway.  Of course, he does manage to let Pwent through.  Pwent manages to approach the enemy and takes a good swing.  The little thief dodges out of the way.

ROUND TWO:

The thief instantly realizes that Pwent and Bahruul have managed to almost effectively trap the guy in the niche and he attempts to dive between Pwents legs and get himself free.  Pwent is able to block the thief's escape route and keep him in the niche.

Battlemap:
[Sblock]
	
	



```
|
-|
| 
-|
 |
-|
|        D
-|  BP  K
 --|T|--\--| |-
   --- |b| ---
       | |
       | |
```
Key:
T=Thief
All other characters are the usual letters

The room extend up for another 5 feet or so anr right for another five feet or so, I just wanted to put the pertinent info on the map.  The niches continue as shown the whole way around the room[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 17, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Keryth holds his position, hefting his morning star in his hand...waiting for the thief to come within reach.

OOC
[SBLOCK]Keryth holds his position and readies an attack should the thief come within range. BTW, that’s not where Keryth should be...I said move 5 feet into the room, so one position up is where I wanted him.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Nov 17, 2005)

*Byntrou, sorcerous barbarian*

Byntrou, scimitar ready, moves to block the exit, calling into the room "Don't be a fool. We've already bested three of your fellows. Give up now and keep your head attached to the rest of your body."

[sblock=OOC]Since Keryth isn't there and everyone else is in the room, Byn will go ahead and block the entrance, only attacking on an AOO if the thief decides to make a break for it.[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 17, 2005)

Steam just about pouring from his ears Bahruul takes a heavy swing with his axe at the pint sized foe that attacked his herd mate.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 17, 2005)

ROUND TWO CONTINUED:

Bahruul does swing again and this time the axe finds home.  The increased strength allows the axe to bite deep.  The little thief howls a bitter curse.  "You'll not get through this easily, dogface!"

The thief replies to Byntrou as he yells out, "Not while I still have the energy to slip through you!"

Battlemap:

```
|
-|
| 
-|
 |
-|
|        D
-|  BP  K
 --|T|--b--| |-
   --- | | ---
       | |
       | |
```


----------



## jkason (Nov 17, 2005)

*Byntrou, sorcerous barbarian*

"It's like not a one of them was born with a brain," Byn mutters at the thief's defiance. He sets himself to block any attempt to slip past.

[sblock=OOC]Same as last round, without the movement. Hold and take AOO if the halfling makes it past the warriors.[/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 18, 2005)

END OF COMBAT:

Pwent lashes out with a vicious strike and connects against the thief, who had difficulty recovering from Bahruul's strike.  The thief falls backwards against the wall and slowly slides to the ground.  It appears that while Bahruul has severely cut into the body, Pwent has now scrambled the thief's mind.

For inside the room, now that the light sources are better able to spread out around the walls, it is possible to notice that in the middle of the right wall, the left wall, and the wall opposite the door there is a small hole.  The holes look to be uniform in size and roughly an inch in diameter.  From the current location of the party, this is all that can be made out of the holes.  

Besides the holes, the empty niches where it appears statues once stood, and a three foot diameter circle engraved in the very center of the room, the room looks completely normal.  The entire room (including floor and ceiling) appears to be hewn rock.  It appears to have been finely crafted in its day, although there are a few corners now that are chipping away.  The rock appears as though it may be dwarven in make, but that is hard for any in the party to determine for sure.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 18, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“You’re not wrong Byntrou, but I wonder if their stance it’s out of a sense of true loyalty or if it’s fear of what their employer might do should they surrender and reveal something.”

With the thief down Keryth checks on the fresh wounds inflicted by the rascals bolts, assuming he finds no serious wounds he begins his search of the right wall taking special care when he comes near the hole in the middle of the wall.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 19, 2005)

Keryth:

[Sblock]Looking at Byntrou reveals he is in pretty decent health.  (28/30 HP)

As Keryth approaches the hole, it appears that the hole goes about 2 1/2 inches into the wall.  Beyond that the holes stops.  The hole does not get any more wide or narrow.[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 19, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Hmm, looks as if the holes may be meant to hold something as they don’t go far into the wall...” Keryth calls.

OOC
[SBLOCK]I thought Destiny had been struck too.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 19, 2005)

Keryth:

[Sblock]Oops.  I forgot about my own NPC.  Destiny is also in reasonably good health - for a caster/psion (14/19)[/Sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 20, 2005)

*Byntrou, sorcerous barbarian*

Byntrou takes the cloak from the halfling's body and throws it to Destiny. "I believe you said this was yours?" Remembering the missing "body" in the hall, he checks the halfling for a pulse before searching his body to see what else--belonging to the party or not--he might have on him.

To Keryth he wonders aloud, "The symmetry of the room has me thinking that whatever might go into or come from those holes is meant to focus on whatever goes in the central circle. But since we don't know what that is, and given our previous ... mishap with trick floors, I'm not sure I'm willing to move to the center to look for clues on that score."


----------



## unleashed (Nov 20, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“I’m sure we’ll be able to puzzle out what’s supposed to go there, assuming we find any of the pieces removed from this room of course,” Keryth replies, ducking under the hole just in case he’s incorrect as he continues to search along the wall. “Though whatever the purpose of the holes there are only three of them, so symmetry may mean little...”


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Nov 20, 2005)

Pwent decides that a good sized rock should set off any trap in the center and looks around for one.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 21, 2005)

Outside of a few corners having been chipped off, the room itself looks in good condition.  The nearest usable rock for such a purpose would most likely be outside the cave.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 21, 2005)

*Bahruul*

After his herdmate has finished searching the body Bahruul picks it up and lobs it into the centre of the room "As good as a rock eh my human friend?" the big Bous says to Pwent.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Nov 21, 2005)

Pwent smacks himself in the head for forgetting about the body.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 21, 2005)

Byntrou:

[Sblock]Searching the body reveals the following items: Dagger, Throwing Dagger, Crossbow, 5 bolts, Studded Leather, Light Wooden Shield.  All of these items are designed for a small person.  Additionally, Byntrou is able to find 2 Black Pearls and 1 Yellow Topaz hidden among a few inside pockets.[/Sblock]

All:

Destiny grabs the cloak and with a big smile puts it on.  "Thanks!  I've been missing this!"

As the body of the dead thief hits the center of the room and lands inside the circle ... nothing happens.  Well, nothing except a single audible "click."  It does appear that the floor sunk down, but no more than a quarter of an inch.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Nov 21, 2005)

Pwent immediately backpedals out of the room.  Then, if nothing happens after ten seconds or so looks for another weight (in the hall) to throw at the center.  If he can't find anything he will return to the room.


----------



## jkason (Nov 21, 2005)

*Byntrou, sorcerous barbarian*

Byn holds out the gems to Destiny. "I do believe you've taken out the role of our treasurer, yes, Destiny?" he says with a grin. He also indicates the gear. "The rest of this may not be from your original gear, but it's clearly designed more for a person your size than mine. Feel free to take what you will. We'll probably stack up the rest as we did before, get it on our way back when we needn't worry about being slowed down by the weight and bulk."


----------



## unleashed (Nov 21, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Hearing the click, Keryth moves to one of the holes to see if anything has changed at all. Once he determines if the hole has changed in any way, he continues his circuit of the room searching for secret doors and the like.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 22, 2005)

Destiny accepts the gems from Byntrou and places them in a pouch.  She chuckles as the body flies through the air and lands on the circle, adding to Byntrou, "I think I may just wait until the boys are done playing with it, though.  Wouldn't want to ruin their fun!"

As far as any of the party is able to discern, nothing in the room changes with the click.  The holes remain a constant radius and they continue to remain a constant depth into the wall.

The rest of the room looks completely normal: 4 walls (3 with a hole and one with the door), an eight foot stone ceiling, and a single door - the door which the party come through.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 22, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Well I guess we’re going to have to go through the scorpion after all...I can’t find any hidden doors or anything else that may grant us access to another room or hallway in here,” Keryth says as he finally reaches the door from the opposite side. Having explored all around the room, he takes a look through the doorway they entered by to see if anything has changed out there.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 22, 2005)

Bahruul moves back out into the corridor, skipping over the pit, and again reaches for the door knob of the scorpion room, his hand slowly closing around the handle, preparing to turn it.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 22, 2005)

Keryth, Bahruul:

[Sblock]It appears that nothing has changed in the hallway as well.  The same skitering noises made by the scorpion feet can be heard on the other side of the door.[/Sblock]

All:

See Keryth and Bahruul show interest in the hallway, Destiny figures that it is safe to go over the the thief and pick up the studded leather armor.  She adjusts a few of the latches and straps, but all in all it seems to fit well.  Satisfied, she picks up her lantern once again and stands just inside the room so that the light of the lantern can glisten out into the hallway.

[Sblock]OOC: Remember that the hallway is only wide enough for a single-file line.  Obvious Bahruul is already first in line at the door.  Destiny has little reason to be at the head of the pack - except that the light should probably go up there so that people can see into the room once the door is opened.  As far as the rest of the marching order ... I suppose alot of it could depend on init and waiting to get through each other ... but before opening the door to the scorpion we might want to think about order[/Sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 22, 2005)

*Byntrou, sorcerous barbarian*

"I've been thinking, and I believe there may be a better option or two than fighting this creature in its own territory, rushing in as an easily-picked-off line," Byn says as he comes to the open door to peer at his companions readied by the scorpion's lair. 

"If the scorpion is as big as Destiny believes, then perhaps it's too big to fit through the door. In that case, we might be able to attack it with missle weapons from here, weaken or even kill it before entering.

"Or, if it turns out it _can_ fit through the door, our archer(s) can rush back into this empty room, where we can already have the rest of the party set up with missle and melee weapons, surrounding the creature and attacking from all sides."


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Nov 22, 2005)

Pwent decides that he's seen enough injuries today and decides only to sulk a little because he has no ranged weapons before going along with the plan.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 22, 2005)

"What say you Destiny? Did your vision suggest that the beast be larger than the door?" Bahruul asks his small friend.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 22, 2005)

Destiny smirks.  "Well, it is hard for me to judge being as everything is so big to me.  But I'd imagine its too big for the door."


----------



## unleashed (Nov 23, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Well while it sounds like a nice plan Byntrou, I don’t think it’s going to do us much good. The corridor is only wide enough for single file, which means whoever stands in the doorway will be subject to the scorpions attacks, as even if it can’t enter the corridor I’m fairly sure it can strike into it. While everyone else will have trouble shooting the beast because cover from the doorway protects it from us as much as it protects us from it,” Keryth replies.

“If it can get out though the second plan would be good, especially if we can close the door to this room...then perhaps we could manage to drop it in the pit...”


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 23, 2005)

"Well friend Keryth I'm afraid our little angel has scuppered that plan with her last statement. Any other plans or shall we adopt mine and just go and beat the stuffing out of this over sized crab?" Bahruul says with a wry smile and a wink.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 23, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Did Destiny grow wings when I wasn’t looking,” Keryth replies with a chuckle as he looks for wings, not finding any he continues, “Well we can only hope she’s correct, as that at least leaves us a way to escape.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 23, 2005)

Destiny quips as Keryth looks for wings, "Funny ... I've learned that its best to let boes say and think what they want about people.  They really have an amazing perception on the realities of life, you know.  Untainted by civilization and all!"  She turns around and gives a sheepish grin to Keryth but turns around and broadly smiles at Bahruul.  "You, sir, may think whatever you want about me - especially if it is complimentary!"

She adds on a more serious note, "I think Keryth is correct, though.  the animal will most likely be able to atack someone standing in the doorway.  and if the door is flung open wide and everyone retreats, I imagine the animal will only take one or two attacks to learn that standing by an open door isn't a good thing.  But if we do go in, just make sure the first one in watches that stinger.  More 'n' likely a creature that size is always hungry and waiting for its next meal.  We'll look like a rather tasty meal, I'd imagine."


----------



## jkason (Nov 23, 2005)

*Byntrou, sorcerous barbarian*

"How about if the first person through isn't a person at all?" Byntrou suggests. "My glowing humanoid idea from before probably wouldn't have fooled a person, but an animal might just take the bait, strike out at the form and motion. While it's busy slashing at a phantom, we'll hopefully have time to do some damage."

[sblock=Nonlethal]I checked my original email of the char sheet, and it looks like I rolled hit points. So 24/26 is the right amount by my records.[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 24, 2005)

"Ahhh my herdmate is ever the tactician" Bahruul says to Pwent with a wink "And here you thought we Bous were brutes. Not all of us fill that niche" he finishes with a grin.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Nov 27, 2005)

"Me, think Boes are brutes, after ye outhinked me so many times?" Pwent says in disbelief


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 28, 2005)

Bahruul leans over and ruffles Pwent's hair in an affectionate manner "Keep up the good work and you will end up being an honourary member of the herd" he says jovily.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 28, 2005)

ROUND ONE:

Byntrou is able to open the door and then back off far enough to no longer be seen from inside the room.  As the door swings open, Byntrou's magical lights swirl into the room and give the impression of a floating presence entering into the scorpion's domain.  Sensing the thud of the door against the wall as it opens, the scorpion turns and charges, its claw slashing out at the lights.  The claw passes through them without any resistance, and the creature reacts as though it dismisses the threat for reasons of lack of being able to consume it.  Its body position indicates that while it had focused and been fooled by Byntrou's floating lights - it is still able to nail the first person who charges through that door if they do anything unwise.

[Sblock]Bahruul and Byntrou have moved for the round.  Keryth's init immediate follows the scorpion, so he is up.  The last sentence in the above paragraph is a subtle reminder to be wary of AoO - although the scorpion does only have a 5' reach[/Sblock]

Battlefield Map:
[Sblock]

```
|--------|
|        |
|        |
|        |
|        |
|        |
|     SS |
|     SS |
|        |
|------\-|
      B PDK
---------|b
         |
```

Each block represents a 5x5 space.  Obviously, in game mechanics terms the scorpion is considered a large creature with a 5' reach.  The reason nobody is located between Bahruul and Pwent is because of the discussion about avoiding attacks through the door by the scorpion.  If anyone wants a different start position, we can discuss it in the OOC thread.  But I think this works pretty well.[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 29, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Keryth stands where he is and concentrates. Anyone looking in his direction notices that he glows with a faint platinum hue and the image of a taloned draconic hand appears even more faintly on his chest.

OOC
[SBLOCK]Keryth activates Divine Vigor (lasts 3 minutes) using one of his turn undead attempts, granting himself +6 temporary hit points and increasing his base speed by +10 feet (which raises his armoured speed to 30 ft.)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 29, 2005)

ROUND ONE CONTINUED:

As Keryth begins to glow with his faint platinum sheen, Destiny looks to Pwent and waits for him to take an action before she advances and blasts the scorpion with a mental strike.

[Sblock]Jkason and Daz: Pwent's action will signify the end of the round, so your place in the Init order will be coming up and the top of round 2[/Sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 29, 2005)

Bahruul eyes the monstrosity skeptically, hefts his axe, takes 2 steps forward and attempts to smash the armoured beast with his weapon.

[sblock]sorry, it's obviously the first action of his next round [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 29, 2005)

*Byntrou, sorcerous barbarian*

Glad at least that his tactic gave them a moment's reprieve if not the full distraction he'd hoped for, Byntrou readies his bow, nocking an arrow and waiting for his fellows to move into the room.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Nov 29, 2005)

Pwent decides to play bait and steps into the doorway taunting the scorpion and jumping up and down.

[sblock=actions]move action five foot step into doorway then ready a move action out of the doorway if the scorpion comes within striking range[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 29, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Prepared to enter the fray now, Keryth tries to move into the room beside Bahruul to fight the scorpion.

OOC
[SBLOCK]Keryth will go left once he enters the room, suffering an AOO from the scorpion to take up position, before striking with his morningstar. Diagram included for clarity.  


```
SS |
SS |
KB |
-\-|
```
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 30, 2005)

END OF ROUND ONE:

Pwent slides forward and readies his action.  Destiny steps up and tries to aim her mental strike through his legs.  An eregy seems to form around her body and extends down her right arm.  The energy shoots forth, but misses her intended target.

ROUND TWO:

Bahruul is able to step diagonally and push his way past Pwent as he stands in the doorway trying to bait the scorpion.  As he swings with his axe, the blade hits home.  The scorpion recoils in pain and starts to turn fully to face its new assaillant.

The scorpion lashes out against Bahruul with a full barrage of attacks.  Bahruul sidesteps the first attack with the left claw.  The second claw strikes Bahruul hard.  The stinger shoots straight toward Bahruul's head, but Bahruul is able to block it at the last moment, barely keeping the poisoned tip from hitting his head.

Bahruul:
[Sblock]Bahruul takes 9 damage[/Sblock]

Keryth steps up and also pushes by Pwent and strikes out at the scorpion.  The blow lands on the scorpion, but is unable to penetrate the creature's think exoskeleton.

Battlefield Map:
[Sblock]

```
|--------|
|        |
|        |
|        |
|        |
|        |
|     SS |
|     SS |
|     KB |
|------P-|
       D 
---------|b
         |
```
[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 30, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Keryth steps around to the side of the scorpion, before swinging at the monstrosity again.

OOC
[SBLOCK]5 ft. step diagonally up and left, before striking again...hopefully Bahruul will do the same (I’m sure Keryth could use the flanking bonus).  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Nov 30, 2005)

*Byntrou, sorcerous barbarian*

Byn shuffles forward into the hall beside Destiny, cursing the cramped quarters. Hoping the field will clear enough for a shot, he's forced to content himself with zipping the glowing light figure about. His mental command flies it quickly past Bahruul and Keryth both, and he hopes the scorpion might be confused enough to either lash out at the glowing figure, or disregard his companions as just more of the same.

[sblock=OOC]As noted, it's a little cramped to be shooting arrows (and even a little cramped to fit into the melee the way we're currently set up, but *Dancing Lights* lasts for a minute and doesn't require concentration to direct, so we'll see if that can't confuse the critter and use up one or more of its attacks.[/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 1, 2005)

Byntrou:
[Sblock]I'll go ahead and count that latest posted action as Byntrou's action for round 2 since all Byntrou was able to accomplish was drawing an arrow - which he could have done while moving up besides Destiny anyway.  So Byntrou can assume he's next to Destiny with an arrow ready to fire.  If Bahruul does in fact move so as to provide a flanking bonus for Keryth, then the way will be clear - although technically still firing into a melee.  I'll post the effects (if any) of the dancing lights on the scorpian's turn.   [/Sblock]

END OF ROUND 2:

Pwent (NPCed) steps beside Bahruul and joins the fray.  He strikes out with a single punch, hoping to slam the creature hard.  His fist strikes hard at joint holding the left claw in place, but the creature doesn't even flinch as its exoskeleton prevents Pwent from getting in a good blow.

Destiny pauses and waits to see if the path will get any more clear before attacking again.

Battlefield Map:
[Sblock]

```
|--------|
|        |
|        |
|        |
|        |
|        |
|     SS |
|     SS |
|     KBP|
|------/-|
       Db 
---------|
         |
```

Bahruul is still able to move diagonally as a 5 foot step w/o drawing an AoO should Bahruul desire to do so.  Bahruul will not benefit from the flank this round as Keryth will technically not have moved until his action in round 3.[/Sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 3, 2005)

ROUND THREE:
Bahruul (NPCed) does step diagonally against the scorpion - hoping that this might free up some space for the others to come into the room or to use their other attacks.  The large bous swings heavy with his axe as he moves, but the beast deflects the attack away with a claw and prepares to strike once more.

Battlefield Map:
[Sblock]

```
|--------|
|        |
|        |
|        |
|        |
|        |
|     SS |
|     SSB|
|     K P|
|------/-|
       Db 
---------|
         |
```
[/Sblock]


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Dec 3, 2005)

Pwent rolls past Kyrith in an attempt to frre up space and reach the scorpions other side(opposite from Barhuul) then tries slugging it again
[sblock=Actions]Tumble move to here if I make the check if not make anoyjer as my second move and if that fails move anyway.

```
|--------|
|        |
|        |
|        |
|        |
|        |
|     SS |
|    PSSB|
|     K  |
|------/-|
```
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 4, 2005)

*Byntrou, sorcerous barbarian*

"That's better. Now I've finally got a shot," Byn whispers as the melee combatants shift around. He pulls back and sights along the bow, easily in tune with the weapon again despite its temporary loss. He lets loose an arrow, aiming for a chink in the chitonous armor.

[sblock=OOC]I think everyone's at least clear of being in danger of taking a hit for providing the creature cover, so Byntrou will take the "fire into melee" penalty and make a shot.[/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 4, 2005)

END OF ROUND THREE:

Byntrou is able to pull back his bow and release and arrow.  The tip of the weapon catches a corner of the scorpion's exoskeleton and the arrow shoots off in a new direction, slamming into the far right corner near the ceiling.  The scorpion is undamaged.

The scorpion slashes out against Bahruul with another claw strike.  The first claw strike hits the large bous.  Byntrou's dancing lights wizz by fast enough to draw the creature's attention and it slashes out its second claw toward the lights.  The scorpion brings it's large stinger high into the air and it crashes down in Bahruul's general direction - missing quite badly.  The scorpion hefts its stinger up again and resets itself for another attack.

Bahruul:
[Sblock]Bahruul takes 6 more damage.  I've got him down to 14/39 by my records[/Sblock]

Keryth is able to slide alongside the scorpion while it is distracted and attacking Bahruul.  This time Keryth is able to find a soft spot in between two plates of the creature's exoskeleton and land a solid strike.  The creature winces, and appears to begin to contemplate turning to face this new threat.

Keryth, Bahruul:
[Sblock]You two are now both receiving flanking bonuses on your attacks against the scorpion.[/Sblock]

Pwent is unable to find an opportunity to tumble past the scorpion without leaving himself open.  Instead, Pwent is able to find a spot and strike hard.  The creature winces after the blow comes so suddenly after being wounded from Keryth.

Destiny conjures up anoth psionic attack and a faint energy cloud surrounds her body and then shifts down her right arm.  Again the energy shoots toward the scorpion.  Again the energy misses its mark.

Battlefield Map:
[Sblock]

```
|--------|
|        |
|        |
|        |
|        |
|        |
|     SS |
|    KSSB|
|       P|
|------/-|
       Db 
---------|
         |
```
[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 4, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Will this creature not fall!” Keryth exclaims as he moves further along the scorpion’s side, before striking at it again.

OOC
[SBLOCK]5 ft. step up before striking with his morningstar again.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Dec 4, 2005)

*Byntrou, sorcerous barbarian*

Swearing under his breath, Byn lets loose another arrow.


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 6, 2005)

Starting to feel the affects of the damage delivered by the scorpion, but not prepared to back down, Bahruul swings lustily at the giant creature while taking up a more defensive tactic.

OOC
[sblock]Fight defensively[/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 6, 2005)

ROUND FOUR:

Bahruul swings once more.  While his defensive posture is obvious because he leaves himself in a good position to receive the scorpion's next attack, his axe does indeed land a solid blow against the scorpion.  The blade of the axe finds a joint of the scorpion and causes another severe wound.  The scorpion appears to be seriously injured now with wounds on many sides.  One good blow - or two moderate ones - appear to be able to bring this creature down.

Byntrou's arrow leaps of his bow but sails just over the scorpion.  The arrow strikes the far wall and falls to the ground.

The scorpion lunges at Bahruul once more with a huge double claw attack.  The large bous is able to duck underneath on of the blows and knock the other claw attack away with the backside of his axe.  The stinger once more rises high into the air, but it finds the rock floor solidly between Pwent and Bahruul.

Keryth lands a blow.  While the blow is solid, it is not the one devastating shot that would nail the scorpion.  The successful body shot does indeed wound the scorpion and push it even closer to death.

Battlefield Map:
[Sblock]

```
|--------|
|        |
|        |
|        |
|        |
|        |
|    KSS |
|     SSB|
|       P|
|------/-|
       Db 
---------|
         |
```
[/Sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 6, 2005)

"Tel alamar del drae" Bahruul cries in anger as he swings his mighty axe once more at the giant beast.

OOC
[sblock]still fighting defensively[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 6, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Prepared to strike out again should it be required, Keryth hefts his morningstar looking for a vulnerable spot.


----------



## jkason (Dec 6, 2005)

*Byntrou, sorcerous barbarian*

Byntrou sets the dancing light figure gamboling around again, trying to distract the scorpion. Then, focusing on a particularly viable-looking joint in the carapace, Byn lets loose a third missle from his bow.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 7, 2005)

END OF COMBAT:

Pwent (NPCed) takes a swing at the scorpion but is unable to penetrate the creature's armor in spite of its seriously weakened conidition.  Destiny prepares to fire, but at the last minute she sees that Bahruul has a good shot lined up.  She decides to hold off on the potential shot to allow Bahruul to get the glory.

Bahruul's axe does indeed bit ahrd into the corpion and splits open the scorpion's skull.  The large beast immedately falls headfirst onto the ground and slowly the back end of the scorpion joins the front end on the ground.  Limply, the stinger falls backwards away from the body - nearly striking Keryth as it collides with the rock floor.  It is quite apparent that the beast is indeed dead.

Looking around the room, it appears that the animal had just recently bitten off the hand that fed it.  There is a dead hobgoblin in the far corner.  The hobgoblin looks as though it was killed and dragged across the room into the far corner.  The hobgoblin is wearing a set of spiked armor.  THe armor didn't apparently help him much.

Pwent:
[Sblock]Immediately Pwent recognizes this as the armor that had been stolen a few nights ago from him in the inn.  Other than smelling a bit like sweaty hobgoblin - it looks otherwise in the same condition as the last time Pwent saw it.[/Sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 8, 2005)

Wiping scorpion muck from his blade Bahruul staggers a little as the pain from his wounds hits home, he slowly walks over towards the wall, leans against it and slowly slides down it to a sitting position "I think we should rest a minute" he says, all the time grimacing in pain.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 8, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Finally able to see Bahruul clearly again, Keryth rushes around the scorpion carcass to his side. Dropping his morningstar, he reaches out and places his free hand on Bahruul chanting a quick prayer in draconic. Upon finishing his prayer, he grins and says, “Well I guess we needed the healing rather than the strength after all...”

OOC
[SBLOCK]Keryth casts _cure moderate wounds_ (2d8+7) on Bahruul, powered by his prepared _bull’s strength_.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Dec 8, 2005)

*Byntrou, sorcerous barbarian*

Byntrou hurries into the room as the creature falls, holding his bow at the ready a moment to make sure there are no other surprises. After Keryth has finished healing Bahruul, he says gratefully, "Many thanks, Keryth. You've been a great boon since we met, though I hope you'll not take offense if I wish we need no more of your healing as we head further into this wretched place."

Realizing Pwent will likely be charging the goblinoid body once he realizes what it bears, Byn decides instead to investigate the rest of the room. He switches his bow for his scimitar and begins taking the lay of the land.

[sblock=OOC]If I remember right, there's a percentage chance that a missed arrow is still reusable. Did either of Byntrou's shots survive to fly another day?[/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 8, 2005)

Keryth's spell does help Bahruul heal his wounds.  All his visible wounds stop bleeding, although there are still bruises, scars, and obviously sensitive spots of damage still visible.

Destiny approaches Bahruul, Pwent, Keryth and says, "You all fought mighty valiantly.  I was impressed to have you all up front.  I'm sorry my own attacks seemed to be of little use."

Byntrou's search of the rest of the room reveals a simple square room with no other doors, nooks, or crannies.  As he looks for spent ammunition, Byntrou discovers that his first arrow is reusable while his second arrow splintered the shaft as it deflected of the creature's armor.

Keryth, Bahruul:
[Sblock]Bahruul regains 15 damage.[/Sblock]

Byntrou:
[Sblock]OOC: I have that bringing Byntrou to 11 arrows.  Sound about right?[/Sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 8, 2005)

*Byntrou, sorcerous barbarian*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Keryth's spell does help Bahruul heal his wounds.  All his visible wounds stop bleeding, although there are still bruises, scars, and obviously sensitive spots of damage still visible.
> 
> Destiny approaches Bahruul, Pwent, Keryth and says, "You all fought mighty valiantly.  I was impressed to have you all up front.  I'm sorry my own attacks seemed to be of little use."
> 
> ...




Byntrou replaces the whole arrow, then turns to the others.

"I know how you feel, Destiny. I finally recover my bow, and it seems to prove generally unuseful."

Returning to the scorpion's carcass, the shorter Bous cocks his head.

"This room, too, seems to be closed off, but I'm thinking ... There wasn't much response, but there was ... something when you threw the halfling's body on the center circle."

Here he looks up and arches an eyebrow. "Do you suppose we'd have more response if we threw something much heavier in the space?"

[sblock=OOC]11 arrows is how I've got it counted, too. I updated the character sheet to reflect it. Thanks.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 8, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“No offence taken Byntrou...I hope we don’t need any more healing either, especially in the near future, as I have little more aid I can call on from Bahamut today.”

Picking up his morningstar, Keryth cleans scorpion bits from the head as he watches Byntrou search the room, “I wouldn’t worry too much Destiny, Byntrou...perhaps your attacks didn’t do much this time, but in future they may just swing the battle.”

“Hmm, yes the centre circle could open something up or perhaps it is some sort of magical door that only functions for living beings. If we we put enough weight on it though or stood on it, then it may do something more...”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 9, 2005)

Destiny nods to Byntrou as he tries to console her.  "I guess I just need to spend more time focusing on aiming into combat where my friends have already charged into.  I'm just so nervous about hitting someone I don't want to..."

Her mind begins to think on other matters and she adds, "Well, the other room does seem to be more interesting than this one.  At least it did have those weird holes in the wall to keep Keryth nervous!"

She lets the big cleric see a broad grin as she makes a joke at his expense.

[Sblock]Regarding the other room, remember that the circle in the center had a much smaller radius that the size of the monstrous scorpion.[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 9, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Well next time Destiny, you can search the room while I watch,” Keryth chuckles.

“Let’s go back to the other room then and see if we can do something there. Hmm, maybe it’s as simple as stepping onto and then off the area to activate it properly,” he says as he heads for the other room, intent on moving the body off the depressed area to see if his idea works.

OOC
[SBLOCK]I was thinking more that we stand someone on the pressure plate...I hadn’t even considered trying to drag the monstrosity through the corridor, far too awkward.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Dec 9, 2005)

*Byntrou, sorcerous barbarian*

"Sounds as good a plan as any, Keryth," Byntrou concedes, following the cleric back to the other room.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 9, 2005)

As Pwent (NPCed) retrieves the spiked breastplate armor, a few gems roll out of a pouch that became disturbed as Pwent took the armor off of the hobgoblin.  Knowing the tradition, Pwent scooped up the 8 onyx gems and handed them to Destiny, who accepted them and stowed them with the other gems.

Back inside the other room, as Keryth removes the body of the dead halfling, the same click that was heard when the body was placed onto the circle can be heard to echo through the empty room.  This time, though, the click has a sound as if something was disengaged rather than engaged.

[Sblock]I wasn't sure if Keryth wanted to step on it or not, so I stopped here.[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 9, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Having removed the body of the dead halfling, Keryth stands on the pressure plate himself, “I hope this does something useful and doesn’t just set off a trap...”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 9, 2005)

As Keryth steps on the circle, the floor inside the circle settles downward about twice as far as when the dead halfling was laid upon it.  Again, the same click can be heard as when the halfling was placed upon the circle.  Besides the click, however, there appears to be no other side-effects, either for the good or for the bad.

As Keryth leaves the dead halfling's body, Destiny says to Byntrou, "I've been thinking about your suggestion of taking the leather armor.  I do believe that is a wise suggestion.  Would you be willing to help me put it on?  I've never worn armor before."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 9, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“So far so good...” Keryth remarks as he steps out of the circle.


----------



## jkason (Dec 9, 2005)

*Byntrou, sorcerous barbarian*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> As Keryth leaves the dead halfling's body, Destiny says to Byntrou, "I've been thinking about your suggestion of taking the leather armor.  I do believe that is a wise suggestion.  Would you be willing to help me put it on?  I've never worn armor before."




Byntrou smiles. "Certainly. I find armor impedes my magical gifts, but I'm still familiar with it from the time before those emerged." Byntrou moves to undo the halfling's armor with an easy familiarity, then--with a wary eye to the results of Keryth's experiment--helps Destiny to don it.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 9, 2005)

As Keryth steps out of the circle the floor lifts back up and the clicking sound happens once more - the same sound as occurred when the dead halfling was removed a moment ago.

Destiny allows Byntrou to demonstrate the workings of the armor and before too long she is situated in the armor.  "Thanks, Byntrou," she says with a very appreciative smile.  She flexes a few times to get the feel of the armor.


----------



## jkason (Dec 9, 2005)

*Byntrou, sorcerous barbarian*

Byn gets a pained expression on his face as he offers, "We're all going to have to stand there to be sure it does nothing, aren't we?"

[sblock=OOC]I know this is probably partly because they haven't posted yet, but officially, Bahruul and Pwent are still in the other room. Did they happen to notice anything as Keryth was doing his click experiment in this room?[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 9, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Well I don’t think we’d all fit on there at once, plus that would be a pretty inconvenient method of opening something up,” Keryth replies, a thoughtful expression on his face as he ponders their next move.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 9, 2005)

Destiny starts to laugh and begins caughing as she was caught off-guard by Byntrou's comment.  She doesn't say much other than her futile attempts to stop coughing.


----------



## jkason (Dec 9, 2005)

*Byntrou, sorcerous barbarian*

Byn smirks. "Well, it was crack wise or bang my head 'gainst the wall, and while boes have thick skulls, I don't fancy the dents."

The bous stands and looks around the room, then turns to Keryth, shrugging as he suggests another tack.

"You know, the door to this room is connected to the pit trap outside. You don't suppose that panel's part of the same mechanical system? Maybe we should try again with the door shut?"


----------



## unleashed (Dec 9, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“That could work...also I suggest if nothing is immediately apparent that you go around pushing wall sections as the door could just be very well concealed,” Keryth replies as he wait for Byntrou to shut the door, before stepping back onto the circle.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 9, 2005)

As Keryth steps back onto the circle, the click can be heard once more.

[Sblock]OOC: Sorry, couldn't help but putting that in there.  I don't swear very often ... but I almost typed in "that damn click can be heard ..." 

Also, for the time being unless Daz or mg2001 gets online and specifically says otherwise, I am assuming they have followed the party into the room by this point.[/Sblock]

Once Byntrou shuts the door, the trap outside the door in the hallway can be heard arming itself.  No additional noise, vibration, or effect is perceived regarding the party's situation inside the room.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Dec 9, 2005)

Pwent gets frustrated and runs over to the depression and begins to jump up and down, if nothing happens he goes to get the dead hobgoblin and halflings to dump on the switch, If he sees anything unusual in the other room or hiscurrent one he stops what hes doing to react to it
[sblock]My Internet has died and I can't post unless im not at home so I will need to be NPC'd indefinately or written out.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 9, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Stepping out of the way as Pwent moves to the pressure plate, Keryth watches in amusement until Pwent heads for the door, “Don’t fall in the pit Pwent...it’s been reset.”


----------



## jkason (Dec 10, 2005)

*Byntrou, sorcerous barbarian*

Mumbling to himself, coaxes Delcoi out from her hiding place in his robes. He conveys his frustration through their link, his desire to find a way out, then begins pacing the walls, pressing on panels at random and hoping the sharper smell of his companion might catch a clue to where the exit is.

[sblock=OOC]Let's try this one: Delcoi's got the Scent ability, which might let her catch a whiff of the most well-travelled route. The familiar link is empathic rather than telepathic, but I figure she'd understand the basic desire to escape confinement and be able to similarly share an urge to move one way or another?[/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 10, 2005)

[Sblock]OOC: I'll reward the party'e persistance, but it won't help too much...[/Sblock]

Pwent stops just short of the door, only realizing the trap would be set after Keryth warns him.

As Delcoi and Byntrou feel their way around the room, none of the wall panels give even a hint of movement.  However, as Delcoi uses her tongue to sense the air, she hesitates at the back left corner from where the original door was.  Only after Delcoi pauses does Byntrou feel it too.  There is a very subtle movemet of air through a very tiny crack near the bottom.  The crack is too subtle to be felt by a human, but the sensitivity of the snake's tongue allows her to pick up on it.  However, in spite of this knowledge, pushing on the walls around this area does not budge - not even for Bahruul should he give it a try.  Tapping on the wall around the crack through which air is very subtly blowing reveals the stone is at least one foot thick - if not substantially thicker.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 10, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Hmm, well the pressure plate by itself doesn’t seem to do much...let’s have a look at the holes,” Keryth then moves to the hole in the right wall, and sticks his index finger in to see if he can find anything to depress or move, pushing against the far end as well.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 10, 2005)

Inserting his finger into the hole, Keryth and everyone in the room can hear another identical click.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 10, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“That seems to do something,” Keryth remarks as he prepares to run across to the left wall to repeat the procedure, before heading the the hole opposite the door...making sure to avoid the central pressure plate as he does so.


----------



## jkason (Dec 10, 2005)

*Byntrou, sorcerous barbarian*

Byntrou, frowning at the crack that will not yield a door, turns to Destiny as Keryth finds the buttons in the wall. 

"My bous hands probably won't fit those holes, but if I lift you up, Destiny, would you be willing to help with this process?"

If she agrees, Byntrou will lift her up so Destiny can depress the button in the third hole.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 10, 2005)

"Sure, thing - if it means getting out of this silly room."  Byntrou lifts up Desny who not only squeezes one finger in the hole but squeezes three.  "I figure if it's a weight thing, I need more than one."  A click echoes through the room.

As Keryth removes his finger from the hole to run across the room, the clicking noise can be heard again.  As Keryth gets to the other side and places his finger in the hole a click resounds once more.

This means that the circle and the three holes have all proven to make a clicking noise.


----------



## jkason (Dec 10, 2005)

*Byntrou, sorcerous barbarian*

"Looks like this will need to be a team effort, eh?" Byn says as he places Destiny back down. "Done of these mechanisms seems to stay engaged once the pressure's gone. Pwent at one hole, Keryth at another, I hold Destiny up to this one again, and Bahruul in the center?"


----------



## unleashed (Dec 10, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Yes, I was about to suggest such a strategy myself. There were four of them out here after all so it’s definitely a possibility that four are required to operate this mechanism,” Keryth calls, as he continues to push the button in the left wall.

OOC
[SBLOCK]Damn I’d just typed that very same thing jkason, but you posted it first.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 11, 2005)

Bahruul, after thanking Keryth for the healing and watching his friends efforts, moves to the centre of the room as suggested.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 11, 2005)

[Sblock]OOC: Welcome back, Daz - everything alright?  Hope you didn't mind us moving a bit beyond the fight...[/Sblock]

As Keryth places his finger in one hole, Pwent sticks his finger in another, Byntrou helps Destiny place three fingers in the third hole, and the large bous strides onto the circle ...

... each of the successive clicks fall into line and a gear can be heard to begin to move behind where Delcoi felt the air move.  The rock wall begins to slide backward away from the room, eventually revealing a hidden passage running perpendicular to the original passage the party came down after fighting with Garth, Mirth, and Patrick.  The passage appears to be poorly lit - but lit nonetheless.

In total, this movement of the rock wall takes about 2 minutes to open.  Should any member release the pressure on their button the gears reverse themselves immediately and close the wall as slowly as it opens. Reapplying pressure causes the gears to begin working in a forward direction.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 11, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Once it’s fully open, Keryth says, “Okay, lets go before it closes...hopefully it’s not as hard to open from the other side.”


----------



## jkason (Dec 11, 2005)

*Byntrou, sorcerous barbarian*

"Agreed," Byntrou says, letting Destiny down and making for the door. "And since it appears to be lit, perhaps we should shudder our lantern so as not to give ourselves away any further than we already have?"


----------



## unleashed (Dec 11, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Yes, go ahead and shutter the lantern, or even put it out if you’d like. I imagine most of their complex is lit and I can call some light at a moments notice if necessary...” Keryth responds, as he makes his own way into the passage.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 11, 2005)

Making their way into the passage, the party discovers that the perpendicular passage is in actuality rather short.  It extends in both directions from the party's point of origin.  After a short distance to the left, the tunnel turns to the right.  After a short distance to the right, the tunnel turns to the left.

Map:
[Sblock]

```
|  |            |  |
|  |------------|  |
|                  |
|        P         |
--------| |--------
```

Again, each | & - represents a 5 foot square, so the tunnel is approximately 10 feet wide.
[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 11, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Upon entering the passage Keryth checks to see if there is something to open the door from this side, before turning his attention to their next decision. Looking at first one passage and then the other, he ponders aloud, “Hmm, there is nothing suggesting one passage is any more important than the other, at least to me...so which way first?”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 12, 2005)

There does not seem to be any significant or outstanding level, button, or hole to activate the door in the immediate vicinity.


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 12, 2005)

Bahruul steps through into the newly discovered corridor, again wishing that the boy rogue had not had pressing business elsewhere. He carefully moves to the right and eyes the right hand corridor before moving to the left and seeing what lies down the left hand branch.

OOC
[sblock]no worries, nothing wrong just busy over the weekend and have just scored a temporary promotion whch has made me a little busier[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 12, 2005)

*Byntrou, sorcerous barbarian*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> Upon entering the passage Keryth checks to see if there is something to open the door from this side, before turning his attention to their next decision. Looking at first one passage and then the other, he ponders aloud, “Hmm, there is nothing suggesting one passage is any more important than the other, at least to me...so which way first?”




"I suppose it's entirely possible the two corridors merely join back up on the other side of whatever's here in the middle," Byntrou suggests. "Unless someone has any strong feelings, I'm generally partial to the right: avoid the sinister side and all that."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 12, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> "I'm generally partial to the right: avoid the sinister side and all that."




Destiny snickers at Byntrou.  "I didn't realize the Boes carried around superstitious behavior like that.  You probably don't care for left handed people, either ..."  She gives the bous a wink to let him know she was kidding.

Bahruul:
[Sblock]Peeking to the right hand branch reveals three guards about 60 feet down the tunnel.  They appear to be one humanoid of some sort and two goblins.  The left hand tunnel appears to be clear.  The guards do not seem to know you are there - or else they do not care.  It seems certain at that distance they would have heard the secret entrance mechanism to this tunnel.[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 13, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“I though such might be possible myself Byntrou, though I don’t know why they’d do it...”

“Bahruul, have your glimpses into the corridors given you any insight?” Keryth asks as Bahruul returns.


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 13, 2005)

Bahruul turns to his companions and whispers "Three gaurds to the right, the left appears empty. The gaurds are not alert and surely would have heard the door opening. I suspect a trap. Perhaps mirrors have been used in some ingenious way in an effort to send us down the wrong path?


----------



## unleashed (Dec 13, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Perhaps Bahruul, it’s also possible they just think it’s their colleagues coming in...after all they probably didn’t hear the fight,” Keryth responds, in his normal softly spoken tone.


----------



## jkason (Dec 13, 2005)

*Byntrou, sorcerous barbarian*

Byn frowns at the report of guards. Bow at the ready, he whispers "Chances are good we've still a fight or two ahead of us. And, I suppose, if we don't fight them now, we may find them coming up behind us later. At least these hallways are slightly less cramped. 

"Actually ... " here he quirks up an eyebrow, "Perhaps it's time we did a little ambushing of our own. What if I rounded the corner and fired a shot or two, got them running after me, only to fall back and give our larger band the element of surprise?"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 13, 2005)

Destiny replies, "I'd be nice to put us on the offensive for once instead of the defensive.  Just make sure you do it in a manner that gets all of their attention.  No need for one of them to go running off for help."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 13, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

“Hmm, as Destiny says we do need to get them all to come this way, so perhaps both you and I should fire at them Byntrou, so they think they will need all their numbers...as with just you they might only send two while the other hangs back or runs for help. While Bahruul stands just behind the corner ready to chop down the first fool who charges us,” Keryth muses.


----------



## jkason (Dec 13, 2005)

*Byntrou, sorcerous barbarian*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “Hmm, as Destiny says we do need to get them all to come this way, so perhaps both you and I should fire at them Byntrou, so they think they will need all their numbers...as with just you they might only send two while the other hangs back or runs for help. While Bahruul stands just behind the corner ready to chop down the first fool who charges us,” Keryth muses.




Byntrou nods. "Sounds like a plan to me, Keryth." Assuming Bahruul has no objections, Byntrou will wait until Keryth's ready, then turn the corner with him to put their plan into action.

[sblock=OOC]Just so I know I'm thinking this will work the same way everyone else does: Keryth and Byntrou fire at the guards. If they don't run after us, we just keep firing. If they do charge us, we double back, letting Bahruul and Pwent (and Destiny, I suppose, if she has line of sight for her psionic attack and has the inclination) take them when they round the corner.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 13, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

With Byntrou seconding his plan Keryth removes his shield, placing against the wall near the door so it’s easily accessible when they retreat from their firing position. “Okay, I’m ready to go,” Keryth replies, as he loads the crossbow.

OOC
[SBLOCK]Yes, that was how I saw it. Keryth will be firing from one knee to allow Byntrou to fire over his head, just in case anyone is wondering how we’re both going to fire down a 5 ft. wide passageway.  *See OOC thread for replacement positioning. +2 ranged [1d8; 19-20/x2; 80 ft.; piercing; light crossbow][/SBLOCK]


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 14, 2005)

Bahruul nods his agreement to the plan, he puts his back to the wall just before the corridor and readies his axe, positioning it at waist level ready to cleave anyone who comes down the corridor in pursuit of his companions.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 14, 2005)

SURPRISE ROUND:
Keryth and Byntrou easily get ready to attack and go around the corner and catch the three guards completely off guard.  "Wha..." yells the fighter.  One of the goblins says, "Bak plact gloff, Mirth bi Girth, Gert."  The fighter replies, "Baract tien!"

[Sblock]Since none of you know the appropriate language ... sorry.      Oh ... and I do not use a language generator, I just make stuff up - in case anyone does use a generator and realizes my foreign languages don't match up.[/Sblock]

Byntrou's arrow catches the human Guard completely off guard and puts him in a world of hurt as the arrow sinks in very true.  A pain expression comes over the fighter, but not enough pain to keep him from coming after Byntrou.

Keryth fires his crossbow and the bolt shoots straight toward the goblin who had spoken.  A straighter shot could not be expected from the normally melee focused man.  The bolt flies through the goblin's unprotected face and emerges with a substantial mess out the other side.  The goblin stands for a few seconds - obviously dead - before completely toppling over like a felled tree.

Keryth:
[Sblock]Of all the times to get a nat 20 and an awesome crit damage roll![/Sblock]

Battlefield Map:
[Sblock]

```
|  |            |2 |
|  |            | 1|
|  |            |  |
|  |            |  |
|  |------------|  |
|             DPB  |
|                bK|
--------| |---------
```
1 = Fighter
2 = Goblin
[/Sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 14, 2005)

*Byntrou, sorcerous barbarian*

"Huzzah! Well done, _petik_," Byn cheers at the single-shot kill from his priestly companion. 

"Come take us if you can, cowards!" the bous yells to the remaining guards. Filled with the thrill of their successful first volley, Byntrou sends another arrow flying. Realizing Keryth has a clearer shot at the human, this time Byn fires at the other goblin, hoping to repeat Keryth's success before falling back.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 14, 2005)

ROUND ONE:

Byntrou's shot does manage to find the goblin, but without all the glory of gore spilled out the back of the head.  The arrow sinks deeply into the goblins right side and does cause what appears to be a significant amount of pain on the goblin's behalf.  Byntrou is able to retreat before being caught in front of Bahruul.

Battlefield Map:
[Sblock]

```
|  |            |2 |
|  |            | 1|
|  |            |  |
|  |            |  |
|  |------------|  |
|             DPB  |
|             b   K|
--------| |---------
```
[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 14, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Keryth looks at the goblin, glances down at the crossbow, and back at the goblin a surprised look on his face, before stepping left after Byntrou withdraws, trying to draw anyone that comes after him within reach of Bahruul’s mighty axe. Reloading as he moves, he targets the Goblin Byntrou fired at feeling it's more likely to flee now it's wounded.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 14, 2005)

ROUND ONE CONTINUED:

As the party might have been more likely to expect, Keryth's bolt this time flies awkwardly off of the crossbow and shatters as it hits a rock about 10 feet in front of the goblin.  The goblin begins to smirk, but realizes how much its side hurts instead.

As the party waits for the fighter to charge, a goblin voice from around the corner says in common, "You get them, I'll release the hounds!"

Suddenly, a fighter figure appears coming around the corner to chase the party.  Bahruul ferociously swings his axe and plants a blow beautifully into the gut of the fighter, which then presently vanishes in a puff of magical smoke.

Bahruul:
[Sblock]To be fair, I did give Bahruul a chance to make a Will Save to disbelieve, but he failed.  Shouldn't be a surprise considering Bahruul's Will save, though.  He did have almost a 50% chance to suceed, though![/Sblock]

Before Bahruul can ready another attack another fighter flashes around the corner with his longsword and heavy steel shield drawn.  His dirty breastplate armor shows decent wear and glistens from the moisture in the damp subterranean tunnel.  He smiles and says, "So, you fall fall for illusions, do you?  My blad is no illusion - horned one!"  He swings once, but Bahruul is easily able to deflect the blow harmlessly to the side.

[Sblock]

```
|  |            |  |
|  |            | 2|
|  |            |  |
|  |            |  |
|  |------------|  |
|             DPB1 |
|             b K  |
--------| |---------
```
[/Sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 17, 2005)

END OF ROUND ONE:

Bahruul swings at the fighter who had just mocked him.  The fighter easily turns away the Bous' strike and laughs.  If that's all that you have for me, this battle won't be long at all!

Pwent hangs back, looking for any opportunity to get into the fray.

ROUND TWO:

Destiny also opts to wait for a better opening to use her mental talents.  She's already learned that at this point in her life, firing into a melee with her powers only causes them to get used up in wasteful attacks.

Battlemap:
[Sblock]

```
|  |            |  |
|  |            | 2|
|  |            |  |
|  |            |  |
|  |------------|  |
|             DPB1 |
|             b K  |
--------| |---------
```
[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 17, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

As Keryth steps back toward the area he just left to allow Pwent room to fight, he takes his morningstar from his belt while holding the crossbow in his off hand, and strikes hard at the fighter in front of Bahruul.

[SBLOCK=OOC]5 ft. step to the right beside the fighter, attack with morningstar.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 17, 2005)

"As your friends have learnt simple man it is you that is not long for this life with a grunt of effort Bahruul attempts to slam his great axe into his opponent.


----------



## jkason (Dec 17, 2005)

*Byntrou, sorcerous barbarian*

The goblin's words suddenly sink in as Byntrou mutters "Hounds?"

Knowing his bow is now no longer quite so useful, Byn stows it in favor of the scimitar, readying himself for the hounds, whether they follow the human, or come from the other side, behind the party.

[sblock=OOC]Double move actions to stow the longbow and draw scimitar.[/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 18, 2005)

END OF ROUND TWO:

Byntrou is easily capable of switching weapons in the time allotted.

Keryth likewise is able to draw his morningstar and shift his crossbow into his free hand while he slides over to make room for Pwent.  His morningstar lands a true blow, however in does not do much damage and the fighter's breastplate protects him from the majority of the strike.

Keryth:
[Sblock]Only after Keryth takes a swing and nearly strikes the fighter's shield does Keryth lay eyes upon the beautiful shield. Of course, Keryth would find it beautiful, because it is undoubtedly the shield that was stolen just a short time ago.[/Sblock]

The goblin at the end of the tunnel waves his hand in Keryth's general direction, turns and shouts, "Hey, we've got company!"  Suddenly, the sound of three or four scrambling warriors can be heard fairly faintly coming down the hallway from the direction of the goblin.

The fighter takes a hack at Bahruul and manages to hit with his longsword.  The blow is significant, as Bahruul gets hit hard above the waist.

Bahrrul:
[Sblock]Bahruul is hit for 9.  I have him down to (EDIT: D'Oh, Stupid.  Jumped down a line when looking at the numbers.  Teach me to post on 3 hours sleep) 5 remaining 20 remaining[/Sblock]

Bahruuls is able to return the blow for a decent hit.  The fighter now looks fairly wounded, but still capable of putting up a good fight.

Pwent slides over and stirkes out against the fighter, but to no avail.  Th fighter dodges the first of Pwent's flurry attack and his armor forces Pwent's second attack to glance harmlessly off of his armor.

ROUND THREE:

Destiny looks to Byntrou as he changes weapons.  "You thinking something, Byntrou?  Cause it doesn't look like you're going too get into that battle soon unless some people start moving over."


Battlefield Mao:
[Sblock]

```
|  |            |  |
|  |            | 2|
|  |            |  |
|  |            |  |
|  |------------|  |
|             D B1 |
|             b PK |
--------| |---------
```
[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 18, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric*

Keryth moves again this time placing the warrior between himself and Bahruul, angered that this man has his shield he says gravely, “You shall not hold my shield for long thief,” he then drops the crossbow to the ground and grabs his morningstar in both hands before striking.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Keryth steps diagonally up and right, and strikes two-handed with his morningstar.

A few other things Bahruul’s HP should be 15 higher as you haven’t added the healing he received after the scorpion as he was down to 14/39 after the scorpion then Keryth healed him for 15 points (using up his _bull’s strength_ spell in the process).  

Also the shield being here doesn’t fit with a previous post, and I quote (this if after Bahruul strikes at the illusion): “another fighter flashes around the corner with his longsword and heavy *steel* shield drawn”...Keryth’s shield is made of *mithral*.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 18, 2005)

Bahruul grins at the human "That the best you got little man?" he asks as he swings lustily with his axe.


----------



## jkason (Dec 18, 2005)

*Byntrou, sorcerous barbarian*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Destiny looks to Byntrou as he changes weapons.  "You thinking something, Byntrou?  Cause it doesn't look like you're going too get into that battle soon unless some people start moving over."




Byntrou grins as Keryth moves, "Hopefully, Pwent will take our good cleric's hint. If he makes room, we'll have at."

[sblock=OOC]Hold action. If Pwent moves over into the space Keryth vacated, Byntrou will take Pwent's position and attack with his scimitar. If not, he's still stuck playing cheerleader.  [/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 19, 2005)

END OF ROUND THREE:

After successfully sliding to a new position, Keryth does indeed take a mighty swing, and at first the fighter looks a bit worried now that he is flanked.  however, the mornistar flashes by the fighter, catching nothing except air.  The fighter chides, "Heh.  You swing like that more often and I'll keep this shield longer than you think."

The goblin looks dissappointed that the party didn't even heed his last action.  "Barthok!" he yells as a white energy dances off of his fingertips.  The energy collects in his palm and shoots straight for Keryth.  The blast, a minor hindarance at best, collides with the cleric.

Keryth:
[Sblock]The blast hits Keryth and does 3 damage[/Sblock]

The fighter retaliates against Bahruul and the longsword connects.  "There, minotaur, take that!"

Bahruul:
[Sblock]Bahruul takes 9 damage[/Sblock]

As Bahruul swings again to return the blow, he connects solidly with the fighter's mithril shield and sends a loud ring through the tunnel.  The fighter retorts, "Hey, this shield works pretty good!"

Pwent follows Keryth's lead in surrounding the fighter and steps to the right.  As he does, he sets himself and flashes out a solid jab.  The jab falls short of its mark, however.

As Keryth slides over and begins a chain of movement it opens up a space for Byntrou to enter.  The bous' swing with the scimitar meets the fighter's mithril shield as well - doing no damage to the fighter.

ROUND FOUR:

Destiny pulls out her dagger and yells, "Keep slidin' around!"

Battlefield Map:
[Sblock]

```
|  |            |  |
|  |            | 2|
|  |            |  |
|  |            |  |
|  |------------|  |
|             D B1K|
|               bP |
--------| |---------
```
[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 19, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric (20/23 hp)*

Keryth does just as Destiny suggests taking a step towards the goblin to place himself opposite Byntrou. Snarling at the goblin, “Keep your pitiful magics to yourself _goblin_,” before striking two handed at the fighter again, hopefully letting his morningstar do his talking for him.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Keryth 5 ft. step towards goblin, two-handed strike at the fighter again...yay more flanking.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 19, 2005)

ROUND FOUR CONTINUED:

Even though Keryth slid around and maintained his flanking stance with Byntrou, his morningstar is turned away by the fighter's sword.  "You'll have to do better than that to scare off my goblin assistant, dog.  The shield's mine!"

The goblin smirks at the confidence of the fighter and unleashes anoth magic strike.  "Barthok!" it says, and another magical energy attack leaps of the caster's fingers and flashes straight for Keryth.

Keryth:
[Sblock]Keryth takes 2 damage[/Sblock]

As the fighter spins to deflect the blows against him, he lashes out agaist Bahruul once more with his longsword.  Once more his blade strikes true, nearly knocking Bahruul to his knees.

Bahruul:
[Sblock]Bahruul takes 9 more damage.  That's very dangerously close to unconscious.  Also, Bahruul is next in the Init order if that information helps chose his action.[/Sblock]

Battlefield Map:
[Sblock]

```
|  |            |  |
|  |            | 2|
|  |            |  |
|  |            |  |
|  |------------| K|
|             D B1 |
|               bP |
--------| |---------
```
[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 19, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric (18/23 hp)*

Keryth annoyed with the goblin now, strikes double-handed at the fighter again, before stepping toward the goblin, his attention on the small creature.

[SBLOCK=OOC] Attack fighter with double-handed strike before taking a 5 ft. step towards the goblin, bloody annoying little bugger.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 19, 2005)

Staggered Bahruul attempts to smash his foes weapon from his hand.

OOC:
[sblock]Sunder attempt +17, no AoO, also using power attack so subtracting 3 (which will add 6 damage for the doubled BaB for 2 handed weapon) from the attack to add to the damage so sunder will in fact be at +14[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 19, 2005)

*Byntrou, sorcerous barbarian*

[sblock=OOC]I believe I effectively shifted Byntrou's initiative to just after Pwent's. I'm going to assume Pwent moves. If you decide otherwise, just nix the move part of the below description[/sblock]

Byntrou follows the others' lead, taking a quick sideways step to make room for little Destiny. Watching Bahruul bear up under the onslaught, Byn reaches inside for the fire he called on long before he learned magic.

"I have had enough of you, and you _will_ die this day for the pain you've caused my herdmate!" Byn roars. His eyes go bloodshot. His muscles seem to swell, the map of veins standing out against his skin. Hot breath chuffs from his nostrils and a growl builds in his throat. Wrapping both of his large hands around the hilt of the scimitar, Byntrou slashes ferociously at the shield-bearing human.

[sblock=OOC]Byntrou's going to rage. Attack's now +5, damage (between the rage boost and the two-handed swing) is 1d6 +4 (halves are rounded down, yes?). 

Also temp 6 HP, AC -2. Lasts 7 rounds.[/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 19, 2005)

END OF ROUND FOUR:

Bahruul's attack cleaves of the blade of the fighter's sword right above the hilt.  The blade somersaults end over end down the hall to Bahruul's left and lands with a solid clank against the rock floor.  The fighter curses the Bous and says, "No matter, I've still got a shield to beat you with!"

Pwent steps to Keryth's old position opposite Bahruul to allow the rest to shift over.  He swings away at the fighter and connects with the shield only.  Pwent's hand glances off the shield and harmlessly passes by the fighter.

Byntrou takes a viscious swing at the fighter, but the fighter is able to evade the bous' strike.  The fighter smirks and adds, "See, I won't even need a sword to beat you all!"

Destiny slides forward and reaches out to simply make contact with the fighter's breastplate armor.  As she makes contact, a red surge of power flows from her head down her arm and into armor.  She steps back and says smuggly with a hint of the fact that she is going to enjoy the fighter's pain on account of the damage he's already done to Bahruul, "He's going to smoulder in his own armor - no more damage will be absolutely necessary unless he manages to get the armor off.  Fight so that you don't get hit!  Or better yet, step back and watch him smoulder!  And don't touch his armor!"

ROUND FIVE:

Keryth's double handed strike misses the fighter as he begins to move awkwardly in his armor that is heating up.  His irradic actions seem to help him for now, though, as Keryth is unable to land an effective blow.

As Keryth steps toward the goblin, the little one holds up his empty palms and say, "Oh, you meant me stop.  Farang think big man speak to _other_ goblin in hallway.  Farang no hurt big man with pointy ball on end of stick no more.  Farang loyal to big man with pointy ball on stick."  He shakes his head vigorously up and down as if to try and convince Keryth he's serious.  As his head shakes, his mouth falls agape, exposing his pointy teeth.  There is a glint in his eye that seems to indicate that Farang is serious about his loyalty to Keryth - or at least a truce between Keryth and Farang.  "Farang be good.  Farang no attack big man with pointy ball on stick."

The fighter makes a half-hearted attempt to swing the shield wildly in an arc around him to keep everyone at bay.  His attack seems to have not really been directed an anyone in particular as his mind currently is more occupied with the reality that his armor is quickly beginning to feel like an oven.

Battlefield Map:
[Sblock]

```
|  |            |  |
|  |            | 2|
|  |            |  |
|  |            | K|
|  |------------|  |
|               B1P|
|               Db |
--------| |---------
```
[/Sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 19, 2005)

*Byntrou, sorcerous barbarian*

Byntrou grins menacingly, his voice more gutteral in his current state as he praises their smallest member. "Well done, Destiny." Then his attention shifts back to the slowly burning warrior.

"Looks like we'll not be needing swords to finish _you_, eh?" The bous regrets exhausting his primal fighting energies given how effectively Destiny has dismissed the man, but revels instead concentrates on keeping himself from being struck, trying his best to compensate for the carelessness his own heated blood tends to carry with it.

[sblock=OOC]So long as the man's trapped in burning armor, Byntrou will hold position and go for full defense to compensate for that lost AC due to rage.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 20, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric (18/23 hp)*

“Well I guess we will see about that Farang,” Keryth says as he grasps the goblins shoulder with his free hand, keeping the pointy ball on stick away from the creature...for now...as he turns to watch what has happened with the fighter that holds his shield.


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 20, 2005)

Seeing the warriors end is near Bahruul takes a step away from the combat and concentrates on avoiding being struck by the stolen shield "You are lucky that the shield does not belong to you little man otherwise it would meet the same fate as your sword" he says with menace.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 20, 2005)

END OF COMBAT:

As everyone begins to back away from the fighter and let him smoulder, his armor begins to glow like hot iron in a forge.  The hair that draped down his neck and rested on his back sizzled and melted to a point up above his shoulders.  In the final moments he began to scream and cry like a madman - trying to get the armor off.  However, the heat and the heavy metal gauntlets made the task impossible and he merely cooked until he passed out from the pain of the burns.  He fell to the ground and lifelessly laid upon the floor.

Farang watched in horror as the fighter met his demise.  Trying to pull away from Keryth's grasp he mutters under his breath, "This why Farang never wear metal armor."  A little louder he says to Keryth, "See, Farang no hurt anyone. Besides, Farang unarmed.  No more hurty spell power inside me.  Farang done.  But if big man with pointy ball on stick make friends let Farang go, Farang show big man with pointy ball on end of stick the secret lever to get out!"

Destiny stands beside the fighter.  "Huh, well, I guess we ended up cooking up a little too much for him to handle."  She thought about picking up Keryth's shield because it would be relatively cool since her powers did not affect it, but she realize that the shield was almost as tall as her small frame.  So she left it for one of the bigger people to do it.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 20, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric (18/23 hp)*

“Friends for the moment Farang, and if you keep your word we will part as friends,” Keryth says as he walks Farang back to the group, still holding his shoulder, “Seems we have a new friend...Farang here has offered to show us to the secret lever to get out.”

“Now Farang, you just stand there while I get my shield off your rather crisp friend here,” Keryth then releases Farang’s shoulder and moves to reclaim his shield.


----------



## jkason (Dec 20, 2005)

*Byntrou, sorcerous barbarian*

Byntrou glares down at Farang, his breathing still harsh as he returns from his battle state to his normal, more reserved self. 

"Yes, we'll want the way out," Byntrou says, "But we'll also be wanting to know where your master is. There's the matter of the other equipment he's stolen from travelers to this town." Byntrou's expression darkens as he addes, "And my herdmate and I have a somewhat personal matter to settle with him. "


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 20, 2005)

[Sblock]OOC: I just realized I have a type-o in my earlier post.  It should be secret lever, not secret level.  Totally my fault!  I wanted to make that rather important correction before we got too far down the road.[/Sblock]

Farang stands stoicly.  "Farang know you no get out unless me show you how.  That all Farang know now.  Farang know no master.  Farang only know about Overlord.  He down other hallway."

Farang seems to fidget a little more.  "Okay, Farang know one more thing.  Farang know he wear magic wrist thingies to protect Farang."  As he takes the bracers off, Destiny huffs loudly.

"And, Farang know of special ring worn by other goblin who was killed by the crossbow of the big man with pointy ball on end of stick.  And ... Farang know these might be yours, too."

He empties his pockets and 3 Obsidian jewels fall to the ground.  "But Farang know NOTHING more!  Farang say nothing more except where to find lever.  Then Farang say goodbye."


----------



## jkason (Dec 20, 2005)

*Byntrou, sorcerous barbarian*

"I'm going to assume by your reaction that those bracers are yours, Destiny?" Byntrou says under his breath. At the mention of a ring, Byn's dry wit falters. 

"Pwent, keep an eye on this one, will you?" he says distractedly, rushing to the goblin corpse down the hall, checking to see if he wears the ring of Feather Fall his mother gave him when he was younger. While he's there, he searches the rest of the body, as well.

[sblock=OOC]That'll teach me to forget to search the corpses. [/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 21, 2005)

Bahruul slumps against the wall, breathing heavily he slides to a sitting position and grimaces as the adrenalin from the battle starts to wear off and the pain of his wounds starts to kick in "Where are these hounds that you were going to release Farang? Bahruul enquires of the goblin.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 21, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric (18/23 hp)*

Seeing Bahruul slump to the floor, Keryth forgets his shield for the moment and moves to heal him. After he finishes healing him he whispers, “I’m sorry Bahruul, but that is the last of my powerful magic I can use to heal.”

[SBLOCK=OOC]Keryth casts _cure light wounds_ (1d8+5) on Bahruul, powering it with his _divine favor_ spell.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 21, 2005)

Farang smiles like a kid with his hand caught in the cookie jar.  "Farang use illusion spell to scare you off.  Farang's spell no work on you all."  Farang adds rather sheepishly, "Well, Farang could have cast more light bursts at the big man with pointy ball on end of stick instead."

Destiny sighs in response to Byntrou's comment. "Yes, they are.  And now they reek of goblin."  She shoots a hard glance to Farang.

Farang shrugs and adds, "You should have not misplaced them, Farang thinks."  Destiny only rolls her eyes.

Keryth's spell seems to take quite an effect upon Bahruul.

Bahruul, Keryth:
[Sblock]Bahruul gains 13 HP back[/Sblock]

Pwent nods to Byntrou as he heads down the hallway to the deceased goblin.  Byntrou is able to make it over to the dead goblin without being further bothered and successfully search the body.

Byntrou:
[Sblock]Byntrou finds a Ring of Featherfall just like the one he lost.  In addition, he finds two very nicely sculpted sapphires.[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 21, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric (18/23 hp)*

Keryth collects both his shields after he heals Bahruul, strapping the steel one to his back, and his own to his arm after cleaning the burnt human off it. He then reclaims the crossbow he dropped as well, returning it to his belt, as he returns to Farang’s side, “None of our things were misplaced Farang, they were stolen by your overlord...but yes, once you show us the lever you can leave...”

“Well Destiny, you can’t complain too much, my shield smells like burned human,” Keryth says rather seriously, before he winks and grins.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 21, 2005)

Destiny gives Keryth an "oops" look and a sorry frown as she sticks her bottom lip out in a fake pout.

"Ha!" Farang laughs loudly.  "Not Farang's Overlord.  No more.  Farang leave and only return when Overlord dead and you all gone.  Then Farang be new Overlord!"

He pauses for a moment and grins in a sneering evil fashion.  "Farang done with mean greenie."

His face returns to normal and he replies to Keryth, "Stolen and misplaced matters not to one who not steal nor lose them."

Destiny only sighs once more in response to the goblin that soiled her bracers with its smell.  "For the love of ..."  Her voice trails off at the end of her sentence.


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you once again friend Keryth, it is becoming somewhat of a habit" Bahruul says rather sheepishly "I'm not sure that I'll be as effective as I could against this overlord"Bahruul says to the group "I'm still feeling those sword swipes of crispy man which may inhibit my usefulness in full pitched battle"


----------



## jkason (Dec 21, 2005)

*Byntrou, sorcerous barbarian*

Byntrou slides his ring back into its accustomed place on his right hand, smiling to have the other major reminder of his mother back. He carries the jewels back to Destiny, adding under his breath "I'm sure our little collection of jewels will be more than enough for a proper cleaning, yes? I think we'll all want the stench of this place left behind us when we're done."



			
				D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Thank you once again friend Keryth, it is becoming somewhat of a habit" Bahruul says rather sheepishly "I'm not sure that I'll be as effective as I could against this overlord"Bahruul says to the group "I'm still feeling those sword swipes of crispy man which may inhibit my usefulness in full pitched battle"





"You've done more than your fair share, _petik_" Byntrou says, putting a reassuring hand on Bahruul's shoulder. "Now let me do mine." 

Here Byn turns to Keryth. "If you've no further use for your rented shield, friend Keryth, I think I can relieve you of the weight on your back. It would normally impede my spells, but I've used the bulk of my magical puissance; I'll need a night's rest to recover that. The tricks I've the power left to cast this day aren't any more effective than my bow now that I've retrieved it, so I might as well put the added protection to good use."

[sblock=OOC]I know regular armor wouldn't stack, but a shield bonus stacks with the armor bonus from mage armor, yes?[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 21, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric (18/23 hp)*

“Worry not on it Bahruul, you’ve saved me coming to much harm, and Bahamut is always willing to aid those that fight for a worthy cause,” Keryth replies reassuringly.

“Certainly Byntrou, take it if you can use it. I think we’ll need all the most protection we can get to progress further, though I still have one or two gifts from Bahamut which may assist us should the right situation arise,” Keryth remarks, grinning as he turns his back to Byntrou so he may remove the rented shield.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 22, 2005)

Destiny adds, "I too have a few tricks up my sleeve left.  But I'll be honest, I've learned that with exception to this latest one I've shown - I'm not much good once every gets around the enemy.  I guess I've not yet grown accustomed to aiming into a pack of friends.  But rest assured, I've got a few tricks left.  Just let me know if you want them used."

Pwent asserts, "Bahruul, now that I have my armor back, I'll take point and save you the unfortunate first blow.  I think it might be wise to finish this quickly before we get ourselves wasted much further."

[Sblock]OOC: Now you see why I get rid of PCs turned NPC.  I can NPC a character for a few days, but I never manage to get the personality right to keep them around for long.[/Sblock]

A bit on the impatient side, Farang looks to Keryth and adds, "Farang show lever and leave now, okay?  Farang not want to be around for next battle.  Better if Farang leave now."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 22, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric (18/23 hp)*

“Yes Farang, you can show us the lever and leave now...which way?” Keryth asks the goblin.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 22, 2005)

Farang excitedly leaps down the hallway and points to the third rock up from the floor directly across from where the party knows the secret should be.  He gets down on his knees for leverage.  "You big people have no trouble pushing, but tough for Farang."  He does manage to push it into the wall just a bit and the door mechanism opens like before and then closes automatically.  As he leaves Farang says, "Farang wait outside till you come out.  Then Farang know that cave ready for new Overlord."  He grins an evil grin and leaves.

Destiny adds, "Good riddance."


----------



## jkason (Dec 22, 2005)

*Byntrou, sorcerous barbarian*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “Certainly Byntrou, take it if you can use it. I think we’ll need all the most protection we can get to progress further, though I still have one or two gifts from Bahamut which may assist us should the right situation arise,” Keryth remarks, grinning as he turns his back to Byntrou so he may remove the rented shield.




"Good to know. And many thanks for the lease of the shield Byntrou says as he takes it from the cleric's back and situates it properly on his right side. With the other, he draws his scimitar again, and looks as comfortable in this as he has flinging spells in the past.

"As Pwent says, best to face this Overlord as fast as we can and mete out some swift justice ... as well as get from him his connection to the Oathbreaker."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 22, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric (18/23 hp)*

“Indeed, let us strike quickly before he sends minions to investigate,” Keryth comments, readjusting his backpack once the shield is removed.


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 22, 2005)

Bahruul stands up from his sitting position and winces as fresh blood flows from some of his wounds "Yes, let us get on with this, we still have several other tasks we need to complete once this is done, although a rest might be beneficial for us all" he says with a tired grin. "Down the other corridor then eh?" he hefts his war axe and starts to gingerly move down the corridor.


----------



## jkason (Dec 22, 2005)

*Byntrou, sorcerous barbarian*

"Alright, then," Byn says, testing the weight of the newly-borrowed shield. "Lead the way, Pwent. Time to finish this."

[sblock=OOC]Obviously we're switching up the order, and we also have a wider hallway now. Pwent and Byntrou in front, Keryth and Bahruul in back, and Destiny safely in the center sound like a reasonable order? [/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 22, 2005)

As Pwent and Byntrou head down the other tunnel, Pwent trips yet another trap.  This time, he is not so forunate as to avoid the effects.  Obviously targeted against a alrger intruder, Pwent's haed and neck are sudddenly stuck with a half dozen small, razor-sharp needles.  The wounds are deep and bleeding profusely because they are on the face, but Pwent manages to remove all of the needles.  There does not seem to be any sign of poison on the tips of the needles.  "Arrrrh!"  Pwent yells in anger.  "I long to finish this hiding, trap-loving Overlord!"  Through his anger, it seems that whil he was indeed injured it was not anything to be life threatening at the moment.  Passing another 40' down the hallway the party comes across 2 doors, not unlike the doors leading into the scorpion room and the room that contained the secret entrance.  The first dor is an the left of the hallway.  The second door is straight ahead.  There is a little more than 5 feet that seperate the two doors.  The dark hallway casts many shadows along the entrances of both the doors.

The doors are both identical in wooden construction with the nob set in the right side of the door just a touch too low for a human to reach without bending over some.


----------



## jkason (Dec 22, 2005)

*Byntrou, sorcerous barbarian*

Byntrou jumps when Pwent sets off the trap, though he sighs in relief that the tall human seems to be only slightly worse for wear because of it.

When they reach the twin doors, the shorter Bous' shoulders tense.

"I hate this goblin more with every turn, I think," he says. 

"Are you getting any impressions, Destiny? I suppose I could see if Delcoi smells anything of use at the doors, too. She's certainly smelled the reek of Farang enough to recognize goblin, I'd think."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 22, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric (18/23 hp)*

Watching from the rear as the needles strike Pwent, Keryth’s first fear is poison, but after observing him for short while it seems they were lucky this time...likely someone forgot to renew their deadly payload or perhaps it was not a poison but a disease on the needles. Hmm, Pwent would bear watching for a few days to see if anything came of the needle strike.

“The Overlord certainly does appear to like their privacy,” Keryth remarks wryly, “Hmm, probably another trap like the one outside the scorpion’s chamber too, as it matches that setup. If the design is also mirrored, then likely we should go through the door on the left, and it will also probably set off a trap, but I’d prefer if we had a more concrete idea of what was behind the doors, before we are forced to rely on my reasoning alone..."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 23, 2005)

Destiny replies, "Well, I can use my powers to see into the left room or the room straight ahead.  But each use will cost me - and niether use will be any good at discovering the trap we no doubt face."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 23, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric (18/23 hp)*

“Shall we let Byntrou’s little companion try to detect something first then Destiny, so we might save your power for the upcoming confrontation?” Keryth responds.


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 23, 2005)

Bahruul stands at the ready at the rear of the party, his axe gripped tightly in his hands.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 23, 2005)

Byntrou:
[Sblock]Decloi does seem to pick up on something in the door straight ahead.  While it doesn't necsessarily appear to have scented something, placing Byntrou's hand around the edges of the door does detect a very subtle movement of air.  The door to the left has no such movement of air.[/Sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 23, 2005)

*Byntrou, sorcerous barbarian*

Byntrou sheathes his scimitar and holds out his palm. From within his robes, the tiny serpent emerges again, her thin forked tongue flicking in the air, head weaving from side to side. The Bous' eyes narrow for a moment, and the diamond-backed Delcoi pauses, as well, then the two move to the doors. 

Methodically, Byntrou moves his companion along the edges of the doors, her tongue flicking. Brief changes in the sorcerer's stance indicate some kind of communication, though clearly no one else is privy to it. 

Finally, Delcoi slides back into hiding, and Byntrou himself feels along the edge of the door straight ahead of the party, then repeats this at the other door. He pauses, then turns to his companions, returning to report.

"Delcoi responded strongest to the front door, though I can't be more specific. Our connection is more emotional than linguistic, but I did feel air movement from that same door, and none from the left door. What do you think?"


----------



## unleashed (Dec 23, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric (18/23 hp)*

“Well the left could be a false door which just triggers a trap I suppose or perhaps it’s just a tighter seal, whatever the reason though I think following the air is our best choice without resorting to the use of Destiny’s abilities and reducing her impact against the overlord,” Keryth responds cautiously.


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 24, 2005)

Bahruul grunts his agreement to Keryth's assessment


----------



## jkason (Dec 24, 2005)

*Byntrou, sorcerous barbarian*

Byntrou pulls his sword again and nods, as well. "I suppose there's no further use delaying. Let's go meet The Overlord"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 24, 2005)

*You have chosen wisely ...*

SURPRISE ROUND:

By chosing the door straight ahead , Byntrou opens the door and catches a man studying a map completely off guard.  He appears to be human, and has a Bastard Sword sheathed over his left hip and a short sword sheathed over his right hip.  It appears as through the party will get a chance to assault him first.

[Sblock]OOC: The party is going to benefit from a single action surprise round, followed by the beginning of the official round one of combat.  The single action surprise round can either be a move action or a standard action - of course, not both.  Assume that those wanting to move into the room will be allowed to do so regardless of whether or not their path is blocked by a fellow party member.  Because the party is catching the guard off-guard, I will allow the players who want to stay back the ability to slide out of the way of those who want to go in as a free action.[/Sblock]

Battlefield Map:
[Sblock]

```
---/--
| G  |
|    |
|    |
|    |
----\-
  |Pb|
  | D|
  |BK|
```
[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 24, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric (18/23 hp)*

Keryth moves quickly into the room, hugging the right hand wall.

[SBLOCK=OOC]20 ft. move, straight along the right hand wall.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 27, 2005)

Bahruul moves into the room, realising how effective his move was to disarm their previous foe the Bous is going to try and position himself in such a way that he can attack the mans weapon as he draws it.


----------



## jkason (Dec 27, 2005)

*Byntrou, sorcerous barbarian*

Knowing himself a little faster than Keryth, Byn darts toward the guard's far side, hoping the two of them might flank the man quickly.

[sblock=OOC]Byn's trying to get to the left side of the Guard, but I'm not sure how to count the movement. Do diagonal moves count as one square, or two? If the former, I think his barbarian movement (40') gets him where he wants to be. Otherwise, he'll get about halfway there during the surprise round, then finish closing and attack next round.[/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 27, 2005)

SURPRISE ROUND:

The party is easily able to quickly charge into the room and nearly get themselves into position for attacking before the guard even realizes that they are there.  The guard is wearing what appears to be breastplate armor.

ROUND ONE:

Already being in position before the guard can react, Byntou easily slices out at the guard and tags him for a nice hit - about as good as could be expected.  The guard is completely taken back by the attack as he was intently reading the map in his hands.  He moves to draw his weapons.

Battlefield Map:
[Sblock]

```
---/--
|bG  |
|  B |
| P  |
|  DK|
----\-
  |  |
  |  |
  |  |
```
[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 27, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric (18/23 hp)*

Keryth moves in quickly, striking at the guard with his morningstar.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Move to either the flanking position with Byntrou or Bahruul’s position (I think Bahruul should be flanking if he can reach the spot as the faster the guard is gone the less HP we lose).  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 28, 2005)

Bahruul strikes at the mans weapon as he draws it, hoping to sunder the weapon.

OOC
[sblock]Is there an AoO for him drawing the weapon? He's also flat footed isn't he? Sunder attempt +17, no AoO, also using power attack so subtracting 3 (which will add 6 damage for the doubled BaB for 2 handed weapon) from the attack to add to the damage so sunder will in fact be at +14[/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 28, 2005)

END OF ROUND ONE:

Keryth's blow lands just before the guard is able to raise his defenses and draw his swords.  The blow is a solid one, but the guard seems to be able to shrug off the effects for the time being.

The guard slips his swords out of their scabbards and in a single fluid motion swings out towards Keryth to return the blow.  As he does so, he yells, "Kristoff, some assistance would be nice!"  Keryth easily avoids the strike of the larger sword, but the short sword that the guard is using slips through Keryth's defenses and hits home.

Keryth:
[Sblock]Keryth is tagged for 2 damage[/Sblock]

Pwent lashes out with a flurry of punches and lands one of the blows.  The guard takes the blow well, although now he begins to look beatable.  Judging from his stance and movements, it appears that he is about half as strong as when the battle began.

Not wanting this battle to go on any longer than need be - and seeing that this fighter is also in metal armor, Destiny makes the same motion with her hand as she did in the last battle.  The fighter's armor appears to begin to heat up, but for the moment the fighter is handling the heat quite well.

Bahruul's strike cleaves of the fighter's large sword half-way up the blade.  Expertly, the fighter shifts his shortsword from his off-hand to his primary hand and prepares for another round of attacks.

Battlefield Map:
[Sblock]

```
---/--
|bGK |
| PB |
|    |
|  D |
----\-
  |  |
  |  |
  |  |
```
[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 28, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric (16/23 hp)*

Keryth winces as the fighter’s short blade slips into his side, but quickly shrugs it off as he brings his morningstar up high in a vicious overhead blow.


----------



## jkason (Dec 28, 2005)

*Byntrou, sorcerous barbarian*

Byn curses himself for wasting his blood fury on the other human, but focuses on the current foe to work past his internal blame. He slashes again with the scimitar, adding "You've no chance, fool. Drop what weapons you have left and surrender, or die like your compatriots."


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 28, 2005)

Bahruul strikes at the fighters second blade, hoping to smash it from his grasp "Destiny, watch for this Kristoff"

OOC
[sblock]Sunder attempt +17, no AoO, also using power attack so subtracting 3 (which will add 6 damage for the doubled BaB for 2 handed weapon) from the attack to add to the damage so sunder will in fact be at +14[/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 29, 2005)

ROUND TWO:

Byntrou's attack finds a whole in the guard's breastplate armor and slips in.  The guard winces, but continues to look relatively strong.  In reply to Byntrou's comment he adds, "Surrender is only for the weak of mind!"

Keryth's strike also lands as Byntrou distracts the guard and Keryth is able to make good on the flanking.  The blow clocks the guard solidly.  This blow seems to have also taken a bit out of the fighter who prepares to take another swipe at Keryth.

The guard's strike takes a serious toll on Keryth. In the attack, the fighter nearly misses a vital spot on his neck for even more damage.  As it is, the wound is tough but survivable.

Keryth:
[Sblock]Keryth takes 7 more damage[/Sblock]

Pwent takes a single solid swing at the guard, hoping to knock him out of his misery.  The fighter raises his armored forearm and deflects Pwents blow harmlessly to the side.  The guard smilies and adds, "I've got more bite in me yet!"

Destiny continues to focus on heating up the guard's armor.  He looks significantly more bothered by it but still not yet down.  She replies to Bahruul, "I'll keep an eye out for Kristoff, but my money is that he's beyond that door the guard is protecting!"

[Sblock]OOC: If you are asking yourself: "What door?" ... please see battlefield map.  I think I mentioned the door earlier, but in case I didn't you can see its location on the map.[/Sblock]

Bahruul is able to get a good swing at the guard's short sword, but the blade bounces off the axe as if the fighter anticipated the attack.  A chunk of metal flies off the blade and buzzes by Byntrous head and clanks off the stone wall behind him.  The sword is damaged from the Bous' mighty strike - but still useable by the guard.

Battlefield Map:
[Sblock]

```
---/--
|bGK |
| PB |
|    |
|  D |
----\-
  |  |
  |  |
  |  |
```
[/Sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 29, 2005)

*Byntrou, sorcerous barbarian*

"The weakest mind of all must surely be that of a dead man," Byntrou returns, seeking to goad the man into losing focus in his fighting. The bous slashes out once again with the scimitar, hoping the curved blade can live up to its deadly heritage.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 29, 2005)

*Keryth, Male Drakontos Cleric (9/23 hp)*

Keryth grimaces in pain as a timely movement to the side saves him from an even more critical and life threatening wound. Striking out at the guard with blood dripping down his shield arm, Keryth then steps back past the door hopefully taking himself out of reach of the guard.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Attack the guard, then 5 ft. step past the door towards the right hand wall.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 29, 2005)

Bahruul again attempts to knock the notched short sword from the mans hand, hoping that one more blow will weaken it enough to shatter.

OOC[sblock]Sunder attempt +17, no AoO, also using power attack so subtracting 3 (which will add 6 damage for the doubled BaB for 2 handed weapon) from the attack to add to the damage so sunder will in fact be at +14 [/sblock]


----------

